# Love N Hate Life



## ScareShack

OK, new game, see how it goes.
You post something you love or hate about life, example....I love watching my kids play, or I hate people that drive in front of me with there turn signal on forever.
You cant choose, if the person above you does love, you do hate, then love and so forth.


----------



## ScareShack

Hate:
I hate life when im trying to relax with the window open and my neighbor fires up that lawnmower.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love the smell of burning leaves wafting in through that window.


----------



## ScareShack

I hate my life when the cat leaves dead animals by my door for me to pick up!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love my life when grim reapers send me gifts right to my door!


----------



## ScareShack

I hate my life when I got a bunch to do that day and relize the day is over and nothing got done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love when I finally get my prop looking the way I'm happy with it!


----------



## AzKittie74

I hate that the half bottle of tequila I drank last night has made me useless today!


----------



## slightlymad

I love a 7 & 7 after a good day of prop building


----------



## spideranne

I hate it when the dogs track in mud on the clean floor.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

I Love Halloween!!!!


----------



## EvilQueen1298

I HATE GRAFFITI/TAGGING and TAGGERS!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

i LOVE LOVE.


----------



## Adam I

I love completing a prop


----------



## Adam I

I Hate how long it takes though


----------



## AzKittie74

I love Fall!


----------



## Lagrousome

I hate the cold weather and snow that follows Fall!


----------



## slimy

I love.....................tequila.


True love, you know.


----------



## pyro

i hate that it gets dark so early-no time for props after work


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm not too happy that I'm sick (with a cold) today

I'm happy that I took a nap


----------



## AzKittie74

I hate that the fang gel I just bought was dried up and useless!

but love that they gave me a refund ;O)

( Hope you feel better Ms. Wicked!!!!)


----------



## ScareShack

I love it when I can lay on the coauch and quitly watch my fish in a dark room to the glow of there tank.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

I hate when people who leave the cap off the toothpaste.


----------



## Spooklights

I love haunted houses.


----------



## BooGirl666

I hate being a procrastinator


----------



## ScareShack

I love waking up at 5 and drinking coffe outside in the cold and quite dampness!
really i do.


----------



## ShadyHallows

I hate tests


----------



## BooGirl666

I love watchin my kid grow up and be a big girl


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate watching my kid grow up to be a big boy.


----------



## Adam I

I hate goverment paper work.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

I love the rain!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate the fact that I don't have enough time to work on props...


----------



## trishaanne

I LOVE my new granddaughter!


----------



## Darkside

I love when my 16 moth old looks at one of my scary props and smiles.


----------



## ScareShack

I hate when when we start putting up cemetery fence and my 3 year old crys cause he wants to stay helping dad, but its his bed time.


----------



## BobC

I love seeing my Fiance's face when I get home from work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate when i get home from work and my baby is at grammas.


----------



## trishaanne

I love this time of year!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate when it's over.


----------



## BobC

I Love Jack Daniels


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I hate it when I don't have enough $$ to get the expenive prop I want!


----------



## Death's Door

I love my new spider pendant, spider pin, spider choker that I bought last night at Party City!!!!


----------



## Adam I

I hate that I've got two whole days till the weekend.


----------



## Adam I

I love that I'm getting away this weekend.


----------



## Darkside

I hate that guy that drives slow in the fast lane when I am trying to get home to work on props.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

I love driving fast in the slow lane trying to get home to work on props.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate when a cop pulls me over for aheadlight to give me a ticket and I didn't even know it was out.


----------



## tonguesandwich

I love when the cop used to be a stripper, that I dated...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I breed mice, I hate when they die.


----------



## Beth

I love to watch my cat torment the mice before she kills them.


----------



## Darkside

I hate when my one bad neighbor calls the cops, becuase my halloween party went a little too long and got a little too loud.


----------



## Beth

I love the fact that we have no neighbors!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

I hate life when I dont have enough moulah to buy a spirit ball....


----------



## AzKittie74

I love that I found a place where most of the people are as "different" as me *smile*


----------



## Adam I

I love that October is almost here?
I hate that October is almost here?


----------



## Lagrousome

I love it that it's chilly outside this morning and there are some leaves on the ground already!!!!


----------



## Darkside

I hate that I have half a day of work left before I can leave to start a full weekend of prop building and starting the set up.


----------



## Adam I

I love that the work week is almost over for my get-a-way weekend
I hate that I've scheduled a get-a-way weekend with no internet access and with props to do (although I'm packing a few things)


----------



## DeathTouch

I hate having to got thru a divorce.


----------



## AzKittie74

I love Merlot! ;O)


(Sorry to hear that DeathTouch, I wish you well)


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

I hate when I run out of Merlot


----------



## ScareShack

I love sitting out in the garage in the dark watching the Pouring Rain!


----------



## Adam I

I Love the great outdoors!
I hate that it does not have internet.


----------



## Fangs

I love full moons!


----------



## Spooklights

I hate hot autumns.


----------



## slightlymad

I love the fall season


----------



## trishaanne

I hate that Halloween is so close, and I am not even remotely ready.


----------



## Darkside

I LOVE Gorilla glue.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I Love glueing Gorrillas


----------



## turtle2778

I love Sickie Ickie (((HUGS)))


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love hugs! (((HUGS)))


----------



## scareme

I hate not being able to sleep.


----------



## trishaanne

I love a good thunderstorm.


----------



## AzKittie74

I hate how I let others affect my day!


----------



## Mist

I love clowns


----------



## turtle2778

I hate the fact that i took a job to have more money for halloween and now i have no time for halloween.


----------



## Grave Watcher

I love pie!!!!


----------



## Adam I

I hate the fact that I've yet have the time to drive the first stake in the yard for Halloween.


----------



## trishaanne

I love that the kids went past my yard yesterday and screamed when they caught sight of something new...and it's not even finished being set up yet. This is gonne be fun!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love that it's a foggy morning - it feels so autumnul!


----------



## AzKittie74

I hate rude people


----------



## scareme

I love pumpkins


----------



## ScareShack

I hate having zero ME time!


----------



## Darkside

I love laying on the bow of a sail bow anchored in calm seas.


----------



## mnstrmum

I hate drivers who cut you off and then give you the finger


----------



## Spooklights

I love seeing cars slow down when people drive by my house.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

I hate November 1st !


----------



## trishaanne

I love my haunt friends!


----------



## Death's Door

I hate this 85-degree weather!!!!


----------



## Darkside

"I love little baby ducks, old pick-up trucks, slow-moving trains, and rain
I love little country streams, sleep without dreams, sunday school in may,
And hay
And i love you too"

Sorry, couldn't help it. Alot of you probably don't remember that song.


----------



## trishaanne

I hate old songs.

Just kidding. I guess I'm old enough to remember that one


----------



## ScareShack

I love brisk nights out side.


----------



## trishaanne

I hate that there are still mosquitos attacking while I'm outside building.


----------



## Adam I

I love salsa and chips


----------



## AzKittie74

I hate that I have waisted so much time in my life


----------



## Death's Door

I love payday!!!!!


----------



## Adam I

I love the weekend !!!


----------



## AzKittie74

I hate feeling yucky!


But I love wearing my fall clothes ;O)


----------



## turtle2778

I love that i dont have to work this saturday or sunday so no getting up at 3am WOOO HOOOO


----------



## spideranne

I hate that it is raining right now.


----------



## turtle2778

I love that im almost finished with my fence YEA!!! TURTLE!!


----------



## trishaanne

I hate that after planning this party for 2 years, I still may not have all the little details finished in time!


----------



## Adam I

I love that's its a nice weekend !


----------



## Adam I

I hate the weekend is half over .


----------



## mnstrmum

I love having today off.....must finish some sewing for my husbands pirate costume


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that it's Monday and I'm at work...


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I LOVE that it's Monday and I'm off and can work on some props!


----------



## trishaanne

I hate that I'm running out of time and money!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, i hate that i now finally have the money and NO time.


----------



## Adam I

I hate having a cold


----------



## scareme

I love being healthy, now if I can just stay this way through Halloween.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I hate cutting and snipping the lights off animated christmas reindeers to turn into werewolfs.


----------



## trishaanne

I love that my reindeer/wolf has got a real mink coat.


----------



## Adam I

I love that it cooled down, todays in the 70's


----------



## ScareShack

I hate seeing halloween coutdown timers!!!! i need more time!


----------



## scareme

I love finding Halloween things in the closet that I forgot I'd bought and hid.


----------



## Spooklights

I hate when I look for something I bought last November, and can't remember where I put it!


----------



## Adam I

I love fall


----------



## scareme

I hate not being able to buy any more props cause money is gone.


----------



## ScareShack

I love my neighbor for all the free foam they gave me.


----------



## turtle2778

I hate that my neighbors wont give me free foam


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love my friends at Hauntforum!


----------



## turtle2778

aaah, i hate that we dont all live closer. Like a little gated halloween community


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love that idea!


----------



## scareme

I hate that I don't have one house in my neighborhood that wil put out so much as a pumpkin.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I love that I have the weekend off to build props!


----------



## Spooklights

I hate running late!


----------



## Adam I

I love putting out Halloween props.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love scareme has has the same problem I do.


----------



## Beepem

I hate Halloween being on a wednesday


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I love that today is Sunday night..... FOOTBALL.. Go Seahawks


----------



## Adam I

I Love that I got my new cemetery fence up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hat that my new schedule is messed up at work because I have a new manager.


----------



## scareme

I love to fall to sleep while listening to rain.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I HATE that the seahawks lost to the new orleans saints.. sigh..


----------



## Adam I

I love that I'm leaving work early today to do more with my Halloween!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love being here at home with my boy on my day off!


----------



## turtle2778

I hate the fact that I have to work all the time and have no time for Halloween Stuff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate the fact that I have to afternoon to eve and have little time for Halloween Stuff.


----------



## Adam I

I hate the days are going fast


----------



## Spooklights

I love going to haunted houses!


----------



## scareme

I hate I cann't find a good haunted house in my area.


----------



## BobC

I love being off from work and sleeping all day.


----------



## Lagrousome

I hate having to work when I want to sleep all day!


----------



## spideranne

I love eating Halloween candy!


----------



## scareme

I hate that I can"t stop eating Halloween candy, more, more.


----------



## Adam I

I love the rain!


----------



## BobC

I hate when it rains on Halloween


----------



## Darkside

I love when a parent brings a child for the haunt and ends up getting mor scared than the child.


----------



## turtle2778

I hate when kids come to my door without a costume on and expect a treat.


----------



## Adam I

I hate that my kids have ate all the candy.


----------



## scareme

I love when you buy candy for 300 tots, how the clerks look at you like you're crazy.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I hate it when those 300 tots eat all the candy lol


----------



## Adam I

I hate dial up.


----------



## turtle2778

I love the fact that i only have one more day till i go to NJ.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate my new manager at work. Well, dislike- but this is the love or hate thread. heh


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I Love that it's FRIDAY for me! and I love my Rum and coke!


----------



## Darkside

I hate that friday afternoon drags on forever, making it seem like forever until I pour my rum "& dr. pepper" and get started on cleaning for next weeks party.


----------



## Adam I

I love the weekend


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate working the weekends.


----------



## Adam I

I love that it was a wonderful day.
I hate there is only one left for the weekend.


----------



## Spooklights

I love picking my own pumpkins.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I like that I have my job, I hate the time it takes away from my props


----------



## Adam I

I love that the fourm is back up!


----------



## Darkside

I love that it Friday (the night before my party) and that my best friend since childhood is driving 5 hours to attend, and bring mucho good rum.


----------



## trishaanne

I hate that between the massive amounts of rain we got all week and the gale force winds we had all day today, the biggest part of our haunt may not get set up this year.


----------



## BobC

I love that Trish lives like 30 Minutes from my house and has never came to see my house for Halloween. :jol:


----------



## Spooklights

I hate that it's less than 12 hours till Halloween is over for this year...

But I love that it's only 366 days till NEXT Halloween!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I hate having to go to work tomorrow, I love this mulled wine


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I hate that I was so ambivalent about Halloween this past year and did almost nothing. I love that I finally got it together ten days before the big night and Halloween turned out awesome anyway. *


----------



## AzKittie74

I love it when my house is quiet and I'm catching a buzz ;O)


----------



## ScareShack

I hate it when I cant find anything I hate.


----------



## trishaanne

I love spending time over the Christmas holiday with Halloween buddies.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love sleeping in late...


----------



## trishaanne

I hate lying to my boss ( a minister) about being sick and not being able to come in to work today, but I did it anyway.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I hate cabin fever. I think it's all ready setting in and it's only the end of December.


----------



## Bodybagging

I love the fact that my dreams are all coming true!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate the fact that my acting dreams seem further than ever!


----------



## ScareShack

I love the fact I get aggrevated then get new obstacles to overcome!


----------



## Bodybagging

I love the fact that I got a Pizza in the mail


----------



## ScareShack

I love it when i get empty Zip-lock bags in the mail, returened to me, yeh, free baggies!

Naw...I love having a great new year dinner with my family.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

I hate that I can't stay awake 48 straight hours to watch ALL of the New Year's Twilight Zone Marathon!


----------



## scareme

I love getting home after being away for awhile.


----------



## Adam I

I hate not getting even a three day weekend.


----------



## trishaanne

I love getting my house back in order and putting all the holiday stuff away.


----------



## scareme

I hate headaches!


----------



## Adam I

I love the weekend


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate working on the weekends.


----------



## scareme

I love fresh washed sheets.


----------



## Fangs

I hate time.


----------



## scareme

I love having the house to myself.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love time off


----------



## scareme

I hate how slow my PC is running.


----------



## Adam I

I'd love to have a day off.


----------



## scareme

I hate when I can't sleep.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love snuggling w/my son!


----------



## Death's Door

I hate to waste my day at work!


----------



## scareme

I love homemade mac and cheese


----------



## cqedens137

i hate waiting for a response from the bank on my offer on the house next door.


----------



## AzKittie74

I love listening to the golden oldies!


----------



## scareme

I hate bugs that come into my home (outside they're OK).


----------



## Adam I

I love the sunlight.


----------



## scareme

I hate how much it cost to get my washing machine fixed.


----------



## Adam I

I love challenges


----------



## scareme

I hate ice on the sidewalks


----------



## Death's Door

I love peanut butter and jelly sandwiches!!!!


----------



## scareme

I hate cleaning the ceiling fans.


----------



## Adam I

I hate UPS online.


----------



## Spooklights

I love pay day!


----------



## scareme

I hate my asthma.


----------



## Bodybagging

I love you, you love me, we're a happy family, oh wait wrong game........... but hell with it might as well finish my song.... with a great big hug, and a kiss from me to you, wont you say you love me tooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Wow now there was a flash back to my Kids childhood....... 
With that said... I LOVE FLASHBACKS!


----------



## Bethene

I hate being broke!


----------



## scareme

I love after everyone in the house goes to bed and I'm up alone.


----------



## Bodybagging

I hate when a redwash comes out as a pinkwash


----------



## scareme

I love British TV shows.


----------



## DeathTouch

I hate it when they come back out with Strawberry Shortcake dolls, and I get stuck buying one.


----------



## rip86

I love mankind. (It's people I can't stand)


----------



## perdidoman

I hate being cold.... buuurrr


----------



## DeathTouch

I love when others are cold and not me.


----------



## Death's Door

I hate this big lump on my head.


----------



## Adam I

I love this spring day


----------



## Spooklights

I hate this unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

I LOVE the fact I have tomorrow off.. ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## scareme

I hate that my husband has a cold, cause I know he'll give it to me.


----------



## ScareShack

I love the fact I had to go out in the cold today for a newspaper.


----------



## scareme

I hate when my daughter yells at me. *I'm the mom, I should be doing all the yelling!*


----------



## ScareShack

I love when the work day is over.


----------



## TheClovenBunny

I hate when the wind blows my satellite reception out. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## scareme

I love my bunny. We got him when he retired from a magician's act. He's so tame you would think he's a dog.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I hate that I've missed so much on this forum when I don't check in on a regular basis. I hate missing people's awesome props or events that really matter to them.*


----------



## scareme

I love when my spring flowers start blooming.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I hate screaming children in department stores and the parents who ignore them.


----------



## TheClovenBunny

Wyatt Furr said:


> I hate screaming children in department stores and the parents who ignore them.


OOOOO, good one. I concur.

I love looking out my front door and seeing the leaves budding out on my weeping willow.


----------



## ScareShack

I hate the fact I cancelled the poop guy and I have to pick up the dogs poop now.


----------



## scareme

I know I'm bad, but I snicker when I picture Scare scooping poop.
I love the that ScareShack is such a forgiving guy.


----------



## plistumi

I hate poop.


----------



## Adam I

I have the start of daylight savings.


----------



## scareme

I love that the weekend is here.


----------



## De Caye

I hate stepping in cat puke!


----------



## scareme

I love playing in the game thread.


----------



## De Caye

I hate it when I can't come up with any good answers! lol


----------



## scareme

I love that my daughter is home on spring break this week, but I bet I'll love it even more when she goes back to school next week. (This being said on Wed.)


----------



## De Caye

I hate weaky wimpy coffee!


----------



## scareme

I love my Coke in the morning like some love their coffee.


----------



## De Caye

I hate cleaning the litter box!!


----------



## Lilly

I love Halloween!!


----------



## RookieSpooker

I love taking the Halloween stuff out of the attic with my kids.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I live planting zinnias*


----------



## Ghoulbug

I hate this winter weather yet.


----------



## Lilly

I love riding my motorcycle at night!


----------



## scareme

I hate being hungry this time of night.


----------



## Death's Door

I love making my own jewelry!


----------



## kevin242

I hate infomercials


----------



## Death's Door

I love having nothing to do for the weekend. No busy schedule!!!!


----------



## Adam I

I hate spamers .


----------



## scareme

I love that my lilacs are budding.


----------



## RookieSpooker

I love that my daughter won her first soccer game tonight.


----------



## Silent Requiem

you lose rookie! i hate slow loading applications!


----------



## scareme

I love lambs.


----------



## De Caye

I hate dirty dishes!


----------



## Ghoulbug

I love that i am off this friday and saturday...GO BREWERS


----------



## scareme

I hate being on predinisone.


----------



## RookieSpooker

I love that my boat motor works perfectly.


----------



## scareme

I hate the leak in my sunroom.


----------



## Lilly

I love my 2 pugs and lab and the cat


----------



## De Caye

I hate getting hit in the face with cold rain!


----------



## RookieSpooker

I love getting hit in the face with warm rain.


----------



## Lilly

I hate riding in rain warm or cold.


----------



## scareme

I love watching horror movies.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate Trash Truck's


----------



## scareme

I love ice cream at night.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate RNs that work in Hospitals and no longer give a SH*^


----------



## scareme

I love my new puppy.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate the cost of fuel


----------



## scareme

I love sleeping late.


----------



## HallowSkeen

I hate Monday mornings!!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

I love days off work


----------



## scareme

I hate the price of gas.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love weekends


----------



## scareme

I hate being sick.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love listening to music!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate hillbilly neighbors


----------



## scareme

I love my new puppies eyes are open.


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that I didn't get the new position I posted for at work.


----------



## scareme

I love that the weekend is here.


----------



## scream1973

I hate that the weather this weekend is supposed to suck


----------



## Bloodhound

I love the weather here this weekend


----------



## TearyThunder

I hate the weather here this weekend (100+ degrees)


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

I love being off work!


----------



## scareme

I'll take your weather Teary, that way my pool would warm up.

I hate waiting to use my pool.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love my morning coffee


----------



## Ghoulbug

I hate that i have to work today..Even if it is for only 4 hours.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

I love sunny days.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate it when the forum is down


----------



## Moon Dog

I love the fact that I finally got a chance to do the brakes on my car.


----------



## scream1973

I hate that i have to work on the holiday while the rest of the family is at home


----------



## TearyThunder

I love that I'm sitting at work right now in my pj's with my feet on the coffee table drinking a cup of coffee with a furkid beside me.


----------



## scream1973

I hate that i always get the Hates here.. lol


----------



## TearyThunder

I love my AC especially with this heat we have been having.


----------



## TearyThunder

I hate that scream1973 is getting all the hates.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love the fact my daughter graduated high school today!!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate the fact now I will be paying for two daughters in college


----------



## Bloodhound

I love both of my daughters are going to college!


----------



## scream1973

I hate that this weather isnt warming up like it should be


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that I might be picking up a Pioneer RT-707 from the original owner today!


----------



## TearyThunder

I hate that I can't sleep!


----------



## scream1973

I love that i finally got the Love ..

And .. I love that i am going to see Indy 4 this weekend


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I hate chain e-mails!


----------



## scream1973

I love that i am finally making progress on getting some props completed.

And that i just scored 20 Air cylinders at 2.00 each


----------



## TearyThunder

I hate my husband isn't home to cuddle with. Oh well, at least I have the furkids.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love my wife


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate the fact that the volume control broke on my favorite amp.


----------



## Bloodhound

I still love my morning coffee


----------



## TearyThunder

I hate mornings


----------



## scream1973

i love that my ebay goodies finally showed up.. Now to just figure out how to use these cylinders


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate heat and humidity.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love the overtime that I'm getting.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate fixing the same drivers tore up crap everyday!


----------



## Spookyboo

I love love sanded broomsticks


----------



## scareme

I hate headaches.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that the rain has stopped.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate that it was replaced with a cold wind and frost


----------



## Bloodhound

I love my job


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate it when I can't tell is people are being sarcastic


----------



## scream1973

I love seeing how stupid people can actually be in real life.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate having to deal with stupid people


----------



## scream1973

I love talking about stupid ppl


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate driving behind stupid people


----------



## Spookyboo

I love stupid people their more fun to play with


----------



## scareme

I hate being so pale. I need a tan.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that I'm always smiling


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate when I get to this thread it is on the I hate response


----------



## scream1973

I Love that summer hours have started today>. Go home at 1pm Woo hoo


----------



## Bloodhound

I have to agree with The_Caretaker I hate the hate response


----------



## The_Caretaker

I love thinking about next Halloween 364 days a year


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate it when someone feels the need to stab you smack dab in the middle of your back.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love Shiraz...it takes the sting out of a back-stab!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate.. To admit it but Shiraz could be the pain killer I need.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that tomorrow is my day off


----------



## scareme

I hate sleeping so late I miss breakfast.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love that I am able to work six day's a week.


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that all the overtime will stop after this week


----------



## AzKittie74

I love baby kittys!


----------



## Spookyboo

I Love pumpkins!!!!


----------



## scareme

I hate seeing the Dr..


----------



## Spookyboo

I love going to the dentist...yes it true


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate the bill after going to the dentist


----------



## Bloodhound

I Love --- Me! ha ha


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that it's 3:30AM and there's no one to talk to...


----------



## Spookyboo

I hate that I missed you Moon Dog...I am a nightowl myself


----------



## Bloodhound

I love my job, I love my job, I love my job. yeah that's it.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate it when I can't convince myself i love something.


----------



## Spookyboo

I hate that I have alot of orders still to fill...sigh...


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that there's more overtime to be had


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate not getting paid for OT


----------



## TearyThunder

I love my kitties!


----------



## TearyThunder

I -HATE- getting woke up by some idiot ringing my doorbell like the place is on fire at 8 am to pay their freaking rent!

Needless to say, I didn't take their rent after the told me I had to be up at that time to collect their rent. I told them goodnight and to come back later. grrrrr @ssh0les!


----------



## Bloodhound

I love thunderstorms


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that I have to replace fourteen laptops at work


----------



## The_Caretaker

I love to get the old laptops from Moon Dogs Work


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate seeing good laptop's go to waste. Send seven to The_Caretaker and seven to me.


----------



## scareme

I love listening to rain on the roof.


----------



## scareme

I hate when the rain comes through the roof and leaks into the sunroom.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that it's garage sale season


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate that I can't get to them all


----------



## Bloodhound

I love getting paid


----------



## Spooklights

I hate bills


----------



## scream1973

I love this hot weather we are having


----------



## scream1973

I hate that my swimming pool pump hose split while it was on and I was out to dinner resulting in a swimming pool which is nearly empty and a backyard that was full of water.. Now i have to refill the pool again.. and now its on the meter .. GRRR


----------



## Bloodhound

I love being home


----------



## Spookyboo

I love this big glass of frosty rootbeer that I am drinking


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that I'm coming down with a cold...


----------



## Bloodhound

I Love that it is the weekend


----------



## scareme

I hate that my live on his own son thinks our kitchen is a grocery store.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I love SciFi.*


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate the constant southwind


----------



## scareme

I love sleeping on clean fresh sheets.


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that a tornado just went through out neighborhood yesterday!


----------



## scareme

I'd love to know if Moon Dog is OK.


----------



## Moon Dog

I'd hate it if we weren't


----------



## scareme

I love that Moon Dog is OK. House too?


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that the overtime is almost over (yup house too...)


----------



## Bloodhound

I love my overtime and am really glad all is well in Omaha.


----------



## scream1973

I hate that i am tired today..


----------



## Bloodhound

I love "Another day in paridise" wooo-whooo


----------



## Hellrazor

I hate having to do a project and paper for every class and now for field placement too...


----------



## The_Caretaker

I *love* that the storms this weekend gave me more work to do so i have less time for props


----------



## scream1973

I hate that i havent gotten more props done yet..


----------



## Bloodhound

I love vacation


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that were more tornado warnings near our neighborhood tonight


----------



## scareme

I love that we are going on vacation tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate that I spent my vacation in the hospital 90 days ago.


----------



## scream1973

I love that my wife was startled by the new prop that came in the mail yesterday.> gotta love clearance sales


----------



## The_Caretaker

I hate it when my wife gets pissed cause I bought a new prop.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that it stopped raining for at least a day today


----------



## scream1973

I hate when i miss out on sales.


----------



## TearyThunder

I love my kitties


----------



## scareme

I hate postponing my vacation. I want to go now.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love the Weekend!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that four boy scouts died this week, one of which we knew (sorry to be such a downer...)


----------



## scareme

I love that the scouts had so many friends, like you.


----------



## Moon Dog

(Thanks Scareme!)

I hate that this could be my last night of overtime


----------



## Bloodhound

(that sux)

I love that we never run out of overtime


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that this could be my last night of overtime


----------



## scream1973

I would love if I finally felt better


----------



## scream1973

I hate that i ended up with food poisoning on the weekend and spent fathers day and yesterday throwing up.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love the fact that I almost have my car back together after hitting a deer


----------



## gypsichic

I love riding my scooter when its 80 degrees outside!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate burned eggs ?


----------



## gypsichic

I love breakfast for dinner


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate green spots on bread


----------



## gypsichic

i love a good medium rare steak


----------



## The_Caretaker

i hate well done steaks


----------



## gypsichic

I hate grocery shopping


----------



## Bloodhound

I love soft round ........ uh nevermind


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............i hate being cooped up in an office during the summer


----------



## Bloodhound

I love haveing the morning's off.


----------



## gypsichic

i love sitting on my patio at 6 am watching the sunrise


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate grapefruit


----------



## gypsichic

i hated to get up this morning


----------



## scream1973

I love that i am finally able to eat solid foods again..


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate mud dobber's


----------



## The_Caretaker

I love working from Home on a Friday


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that I had to spend over $600 to put new tires on my car


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that I have new tires on my car


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate..... working 14hrs and just getting a nap in so I can go and fix all of the fleet all over again.


----------



## gypsichic

i love that first cup of coffee in the mornings


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate running out of coffee


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that I finally get a two day weekend again after two months of working six days a week!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate......... it when you open a bag of chip's and the bag rip's spilling them all over the floor.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love diving into a fresh bag of chips!


----------



## gypsichic

i love watching Mash and Andy Griffith


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that it's raining... again...


----------



## scream1973

I love that i am finally back to normal (whatever that is )


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate heat and humidity


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I love eating ice cream on a hot night.*


----------



## scareme

I hate being on a clear liquid diet.


----------



## ScareShack

I love 3 day weekends.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate it when maggots crawl out of a truck that I am working on.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that it's almost lunch time!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate that it is almost time to go and put in another 14hr day.


----------



## skeletonowl

I love that I can kayack with my friend whenever we please behind my house


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate that I can't think of something to hate.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love this forum!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate - It when the paper on your straw get's wet and you have to scrape the wrapping off.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I love Halloween.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate - pickles


----------



## scareme

I love pickles!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate - trying to unwrap ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## scareme

I love eating ice cream sandwiches when someone else unwraps them.


----------



## BobC

I hate that people have to hate and that everyone cant have an open mind and get along. :jol:


----------



## Bloodhound

I love trying to make something out of nothing.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate waking up.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love - it when a plan comes together!


----------



## scareme

I hate driving in traffic.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love sleeping late.


----------



## scareme

I hate needing breathing treatments.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love my new puppy (and my old puppies too).


----------



## scareme

I hate getting sunburned.


----------



## Spookyboo

I hate that all the happiness I had feels like it has been sucked from my soul leaving my husk of body, my empty shell lifeless and spiraling toward an inevitable and anticlimactic demise. Oh and have a nice day.


----------



## Bloodhound

Wow! - I love, That I don't feel that way.


----------



## dynoflyer

I love leaving for work early enough to wake the neighbors with the Harley!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate it when you get that grape that is just a little i dunno soft (yuck)


----------



## AzKittie74

Haha Blood! Yuck!

I love when I get that warm, happy feeling at the end of a stressed day from a glass of wine.


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that I have to go to training today and then take a test...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love spending time on this forum.


----------



## Spookyboo

I love that when you are feeling low friends here can make you feel better and show that someone cares.....


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate that I finally found a job during the day and I can't spend all day working on props anymore.


----------



## AzKittie74

I HATE!!!!! that some scumbag just taped a kittens hands together and tossed it into my neices dad's backyard where 2 dog were and tore the cat apart.

I'd LOVE to do the EXACT same to them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate when I hear things like that. What is wrong with people?


----------



## scareme

I'd love an egg burrito right now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate picking up the 6-7 poops per day that the new puppy leaves behind.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love the weekends.... even if I only have one of them off.


----------



## scareme

I hate that it's so hot out, even the dog doesn't want to go out to pee.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love that rain is in the forcast


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I hate it when it rains on Halloween.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## AzKittie74

I hate that it is so hot that I don't want to touch the steering wheel when I'm driving!


----------



## Bloodhound

I love that I don't live there. My grandparents lived in Sedona, a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## AzKittie74

I love the way I get these creative ideas and have to make it right now!


I hate when I run out of spray paint!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love watching the puppy olympics on animal planet.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate trying to find Burlap


----------



## dynoflyer

I hate when it rains so hard water comes under the garage door and soaks the plywood that I should've put on blocks because I know better!


----------



## Bloodhound

I love seeing all the new members


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate clothes shopping.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love that I have time in the morning to get my forum fix.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I have to work full time.


----------



## Spooklights

I love getting fall catalogs in the mail!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate my neighbors.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love the cool weather this August


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate being sick - like I am today.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate knowing that you are sick Lady Nyxie, Get well soon.

I love the rain here.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I always end up with the "I hate" part of this post... makes people think I am miserable, so.. I love life.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate it when my cottonwood tree goes to seed.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love this forum and all of the wonderful friends I have here.


----------



## Moon Dog

Now _I_ hate that I have to post something that I hate.


----------



## dynoflyer

I love "half day Fridays" all summer! woo-hoo!


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate pre-season football


I love regular season football


----------



## spideranne

I hate it when I can't sleep.


----------



## dynoflyer

I love making new props for Halloween!


----------



## Ghoulbug

I hate my life..(right at this moment)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love snuggling on the couch in the cool weather watching a movie.


----------



## dynoflyer

:finger:I hate going to Home Depot and discovering they are out of 1-1/2" PVC T's! 
God, that pisses me off!


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that I'm taking Thursday and Friday off from work with Monday being a holiday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the fact that I am still sick.


----------



## Monk

I hate being stationed in Yuma, Arizona...
I love being able to come home to my wife and kids almost everynight.


----------



## sickinglysweet

I love reading what everyone else posts


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate the hate part


----------



## Monk

I love when people hate things.
I hate when people love everything.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love going to the lumber yard.


----------



## Monk

I love long weekends.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to go back to work.


----------



## hexerei

I love lamp.


----------



## slywaka1

I hate people who stand too close to me on the train when there's loads of room somwehere else. Move along!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the fact that I have a good job when so many people are un/under-employed.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate working second shift


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love Fall.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate hillbilly nieghbors.


----------



## Spooky1

I Love my Wife, sappy I know but it's the truth. She's even helping on my McGuiver project.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate stump jumping hillbilly neighbors, too.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love my wife and kid's


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate stupid people.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love that concept


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I hate it when my fog doesn't chill enough


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love canning and preserving summer's bounty.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate that I am not an expert at paper mache. urggggg.


----------



## keLLieG

I love that I am not the only one that has issues with paper mache'


----------



## hexerei

I hate the childish jealousy I have of more experienced paper mache artists' awe inspiring work.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love paper mache artists'. I just wish I were one of them.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate when people eat papier mache paste.


----------



## spideranne

I Love Football.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate when you order a hamburger and you get a cheeseburger.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love chattin' in the Graveyard.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate rainy day's


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the fact that I am closing in on being a post whore.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate not being able to do all the Halloween projects I'd like to do.


----------



## Bloodhound

I love that I am closing in on being a 2x post whore.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate all the violence in the world.


----------



## Spooky1

I love watching the ToT's building up the guts to go past my decorations to get to the front door. They do such a good job of scaring themselves .


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the down turn in the economy.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I love whispers on the wind*


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate.......... When the wind blows so hard you cant turn around.


----------



## Spooky1

I Love a cool Autumn breeze and the rustling of fallen leaves.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate...... When you go to tie your shoe's and the shoestring's break!


----------



## ubzest

I love .. the smell of fresh cut grass.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate ......... Being the next in line at the store after waiting for what seemed an eternity and suddenly realizing you have to pee, right now.


----------



## Spooky1

I love ....... finding a big shark tooth when I go fossil hunting.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nice one!

I hate.......... getting stung by a wasp.


----------



## ubzest

I love.. seeing sunrays shining upwards in the mornings!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I hate... returning to a store to buy something you saw there two days ago, only to find someone bought them all up 2 hours before you got there!!
(Yes, that just happened to me)


----------



## ubzest

I love being the person that got there2 hours before. lol j/k


----------



## Spooky1

I hate .... being the person who shows up 15 minutes late for everything.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*i love snuggling on chilly fall nights. come here eeyore lol.*


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that the stores have hardly anything worth while for Halloween!


----------



## Spooky1

I love the gargoyle I got from Sam's Club. (I still need to make a pedestal for him)


----------



## RavenLunatic

*i hate post halloween cleanup*


----------



## ubzest

I love rock and roll...put another dime in the


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I really hate going to the doctor. *


----------



## Spooky1

I Love that the Ravens are 2-0 so far this season.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the Orioles suck again this year.


----------



## ubzest

I love all the ideas I get from this forum!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate ... not having the time to do all the Halloween projects I'd like to start.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I love Saturday mornings. or is it Sunday? or Monday? I'm so confused*


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate working Saturday's


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that I get to watch football on Saturdays!


----------



## rottincorps

I hate when your about to finish the best prop,and your in your zone, and you might have half an hour till its done and someone comes over and asks for help or just stops by to drink your beer and now your out of your zone and screwed


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I love snuggling and listening to the rain on the tin roof. *


----------



## rottincorps

I hate getting cot with your hand in the cookie jar


----------



## Spooky1

I love ....how my Macguyver project is turning out.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate when people don't use common sense


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I love poprocks*


----------



## rottincorps

I hate people that there momma didn't teach them patients, and respect for others, and post stuff about others to make up for there incompetence


----------



## Spooky1

I Love Chocolate (with almonds)


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate.... Eating Corn Flakes and then biting that really hard flake and thinking what the hell is that!


----------



## rottincorps

I love that my solenoids are here and I can finish my prop


----------



## Spooky1

I hate ... when my stupid Comcast cable tv box freezes up (Please Verizon get FIOS in my neighborhood soon!)


----------



## rottincorps

I love that the guy across the street form me, has a female dog of a wife to remind him how stupid he is. Hey look I cleaned that up


----------



## rottincorps

I hate brussel sprouts...............nothing more to say.


----------



## LJClarke

I hate eavesdroppers.


----------



## rottincorps

I love that I have finely convinced my self I have everything I need for this years haunt............................No I don't


----------



## Spooky1

I hate it when my wife is looking over my shoulder correcting my spelling and grammar while I post. (She's looking over my shoulder as I type this and only corrected one word this time)


----------



## rottincorps

I love the fact that is my 100th post!..........YA!................that's it........no fire works?.......how about a yepie..........Ill go now


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I hate the fact that I don't have the tools I want/need to do my projects!


----------



## scareme

I love the fact my daughter helps me with Halloween.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I hate that time is running out and I'm sitting here doing this instead of working. I need to head to the dungeon very soon. *


----------



## bignick

I love the way my front yard is going to look if i finish everything in time.


----------



## ShakeySkellie

I love that I can lurk on the forum and yet still feel the sense of community it has.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when you walk out the back door at night and something falls on your head and of course you're TOTALLY convinced it's a spider or something really creepy and it turns out to be a leaf or something else equally harmless


----------



## rottincorps

I love the way my haunt turns out every year...........In my mind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when the Internet glitches and I can't get my daily dose of Haunt Forum!


----------



## rottincorps

I love my full head of hair


----------



## rottincorps

I hate when kids get out of control in public places........but its not the kids I hate Its the dam brain dead parents that don't throttle the little bast........oops I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Spooky1

I Love .... that I'm coming up on my 20th Anniversary this week!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate not being able to celebrate a 20th anniversary all week


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I hate packing.

congrats spook*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the smell of autumn


----------



## Spooky1

Who's Autumn?

I hate cold weather for Halloween.


----------



## rottincorps

I love tools................Hey not in that way!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate ..... when the batteries die in my tools. (Not those tools, pervs!)


----------



## rottincorps

I love spell chea......no thats not it..chick....hey a little help.....check. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting tailgated when I'm already driving above the speed limit


----------



## Spooky1

I love ... the night life, I got to boogie.....


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate..... I hate it when you take a blind step into a deep puddle of muddy water.


----------



## rottincorps

I love Tri-tip


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate .... I hate it when you listen to the weatherman and he is wrong.


----------



## rottincorps

I love this weather...........beater then all the heat we've had


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when you have something stuck in your teeth and no one tells you.


----------



## Spooky1

I love fishing from my kayak.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate when people ask are you putting that corpse up for Halloween............No dumb ass its a pilgrim the Indians killed for thanks giving.......hum.......Hey wate this might work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the wit and humor people on this site have.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I don't have everything ready yet for Halloween, and now that the weather is turning cooler I'll be hard pressed to find time to paint outdoors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a hot fudge brownie topped with vanilla ice cream, whipped cream, chocolate syrup, and a maraschino cherry.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate the crazy lady across the street.....And I hate that it is illegal to use her as a prop...............Ive got a coffin just waiting for her......it would be a good effect......screaming lunatic trying to get out of a box...kinda M.I.B.......What?


----------



## Bloodhound

lmfao!

I love....... that thought rottincorps! I would also love to put the guy a couple of houses down with the bright security light that blinds me every time I look out at the graveyard, with your crazy lady!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate waking up at 7:00AM and finding out that it's 29 degrees outside and the new heat pump isn't working.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I love vampire music*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate lima beans


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I love sunshine and warm summer rain*


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I can't set up my haunt again until I can afford to move a few years from now due to space constraints.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how champagne enhances the taste of Spicy Nacho Doritos


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that there are too many repsonsibilities to tend to and not enough time to relax.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love to sing.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I'm apparently missing the artist gene.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love having a good job in these troubled financial times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of fresh asphalt in the summer


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the first snow of the year... we are getting it today.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that my new heat pump still isn't working right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Danny Elfman's music.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate when the instructor goes over a problem so fast that you can't get all the steps down and yet somehow you are magically supposed to be able to replicate the steps and find the answer on the test. (Can you tell that I am in class right now and kind of on the frustrated side).


----------



## Spooky1

I love that I have the next two days off work and forecast for clear skies to get everything setup.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate political mud slinging.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a warm dog lying at my feet on a cold day


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate going outside with that warm dog on a cold day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lady Nyxie - I know that feeling!

I love macadamia nuts


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate finance tests that take 3 1/2 hours to complete.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(sung) "IIIIIII LOVE NEW YOOOOOORRRRRKKKK!"

Well, not really.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the aches and pains that are coming on as I get older.


----------



## rottincorps

I love all the tot's that wont get a good nights sleep after last nights haunt


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate dogs that won't listen and stay within their boundaries. (puppy training isn't going so well today)


----------



## rottincorps

I love that the only things that were stolen this year was my carved pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate mashed potatoes.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love mashed potatoes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting lots of phone calls when I'm trying to do something constructive like post on the Forum.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that all my props worked Halloween night.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I didn't have any props up this year to worry about functioning or not functioning on Halloween night.


----------



## rottincorps

I love that the street light across from my haunt mysteriously got shot out............hum I wonder how that happened....kinda shame...........oh well I not going to dwell on it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate finding a bloated tick in the bed after the dog gets on it.

Yo, rottin, you wouldn't have had anything to do with those shot-out street lights, would you?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that I don't find bloated ticks in my bed after the dogs get in it.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I hate that Halloween went by so fast.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love snuggling up in a comforter on the couch with hot chocolate and a good movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I have to be at work instead of snuggling up on the couch with a blankie, a good movie, and a cup of Irish coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

I would love it if there was room on the couch above for me too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're such a romantic, Spooky1:devil:

I hate having a head cold.


----------



## rottincorps

I love storage.....................now if I had only had some


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to dust around knickknacks.


----------



## rottincorps

I love spell cheeck..........um....chiech.......dam-it....check!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I hate The Unseen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love kicking through the autumn leaves while walking the dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when the vegetable medley offered at restaurants has carrots in it.


----------



## Spooky1

I love Kabobs (you can't do better than meat on a stick).


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of burnt popcorn.


----------



## rottincorps

I love fried chicken.........and my belly shows it too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when Rottin isn't around - the games languish without him.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I love cashews. Munch munch.....MMMMmmmmmmm cashews.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that it's "Have a Bad Day" Day (or so Lilly says), and I am.


----------



## rottincorps

I love when neighbors fight.....................and I'm not involved.....but do get to sit and watch..........WHAT?........it's all good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate brussels sprouts.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that the work week is almost over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to actually DO some work as soon as I arrive at work


----------



## Spooky1

I love that my house is now the home of two Haunt Forum Post Whores.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I hate the haters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being able to skip an "I hate".


----------



## Spooky1

I hate onions and green peppers (makes it tough to eat at Mexican Restaurants)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way dogs turn their heads back and forth when you're talking to them and they're trying to understand you.


----------



## scream1973

I hate the snow


----------



## Spooky1

I love a big snow that shuts everything down and lets me stay home.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I hate not having snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love snow until I have to shovel it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love that today is like my Friday. Mr. W will be off until Tuesday!

I love Thanksgiving (but not quite as much as Halloween) and all of the food.

I love that I worked through a fiddly part of my costume yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to rush to get everything done at the office before taking a long holiday weekend.


----------



## rottincorps

I love I didn't have to cook ............but my bananas cream pie was a hit..........should i tell them that I bought it from Maire Calenders


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate trying to find dog poop in a yard at night when I don't have a flashlight.


----------



## Spooky1

I love my wifes family. They're quite the humorous bunch.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate lawn cookies too Roxy...... the land mines in my yard are put there by a Great Dane.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love have a much smaller dog than a Great Dane


----------



## rottincorps

I hate that people cant believe that are winners and losers, Not everyone can win that's the way it is so just try harder............OK I'm off my soap box.........dam I lost my keys....


----------



## Spooky1

I Love that we had good weather for our drive to Ohio.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate knowing we probably won't have as good weather on the way back to Maryland


----------



## rottincorps

i love the weather here in so. ca.........now if the dam traffic would go away.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the seven hour car drive back to Maryland (but seeing the family makes it worthwhile).


----------



## rottincorps

I love biscuits and gravy..........with sausage.............MAN AM I HUNGRY..........well go drink some water............WHY...........look man your starting to make Santa clause look like he's on a diet.........FINE


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that too full feeling you get after going to an all-you-can-eat buffet for lunch.


----------



## Spooky1

I love getting out on a lake to do some fishing from my kayak (wish it was warm enough to be out there now)


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate.... When it's so cold out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love it when it's cold as long as I have a warm place to go after being out in the cold.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that my vacation is over and must go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## rottincorps

I love the vacation I'm on.......................of course Ill wake up soon and be right back at home...........dam


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate how the icing on german chocolate cake looks like someone's puke.


----------



## Tequila325

i love that Mt. Creek will be opening in a week


----------



## rottincorps

I hate having to fix stuff..........i already fixed it a few times.......It cant be something I'm doing wrong..........could it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that it's Friday and Spooky1 will be home instead of playing D&D with the boys


----------



## rottincorps

I hate waiting for the glue to dry.............Warning don't use a heat gun on certain types of glue .......I hate having to put my last project out ......dam flammable glue


----------



## Spooky1

I love a shot of a good bourbon


----------



## rottincorps

I hate traffic.........THE GAS PEDAL IS ON THE RIGHT


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love "Wizards of Winter".


----------



## rottincorps

I hate rap........It's like disco, only on drugs......lots of drugs


----------



## Spooky1

I love coming home at night to the house lit with Christmas lights.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate when one christmas light screws up the whole string of lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not having to untangle Christmas lights.


----------



## Tequila325

i hate not having a single original idea


----------



## Spooky1

I love Kim Harrison's, Rachel Morgan books.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting dog poop on my shoe.


----------



## Tequila325

I love my dog and horses


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to get up on a cold morning.


----------



## Tequila325

i love my new avatar


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tequila325 said:


> i love my new avatar


(I love it too - it's really distinctive)


----------



## Tequila325

RoxyBlue said:


> (I love it too - it's really distinctive)


thanks


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to clean up at least 6 times a day after the dogs to avoid having that dreaded dog poop on my shoes... carpet... couch (after the dogs step in it then come in the house expecting to sit on your couch)... thus I clean up every time they poop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the artwork of Amy Brown (and the person above me must love Jessica Galbreth's).


----------



## rottincorps

I HATE SHOPPING............there I said it.........


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love when the house is quiet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when service people don't show up when they are supposed to (for the THIRD TIME!!!!).


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I love the month of October and all things Halloween, it brings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when deer wait until you're almost on them before deciding they really want to cross the road NOW!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i love autumn and it's cooler temps!


----------



## Tequila325

i hate when my feet get cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love reading a good book.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate cold weather.


----------



## Spooky1

I love how it looks after a nice heavy snow (unfortunately it's raining and 32 degrees right now)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when it's raining and 32 degrees outside (unless I'm inside)


----------



## Tequila325

i love that i have my EMT finals today and then i will be done!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck on your finals Tequila.

I hate cloudy dreary days (is the sun ever going to come out again?)


----------



## Tequila325

thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having two quiet sleeping dogs in my office.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate people who take advantage of the kindness of others.


----------



## scareme

I love curling up under a homemade quilt.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate being the first one in bed when it's cold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being the second one in bed when it's cold:devil:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate being overweight and knowing it is my own fault.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way Christmas time feels.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to drive home in icy weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the fall when there is no icy weather (usually).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to type feverishly to keep up with RoxyBlue here in the game section.


----------



## scareme

I love getting Christmas cards.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie said:


> I hate having to type feverishly to keep up with RoxyBlue here in the game section.


LOL, Lady Nyx!

I hate falling behind on posting, too


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah Roxy, we wouldn't want you fall behind on your 25 daily posts.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love my three dog nights.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the taste of Crest white strips, even if they do brighten your smile.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate when people judge the holidays on how much you spend


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that I get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

I hate when my puppy poops on the floor.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love puppies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting baby gack on me (I never had any kids other than the four-legged variety - being an aunt is SO much more fun usually - but one of my sisters had an uncanny knack for knowing when to hand me one of her kids seconds before it was going to gack out something it had just eaten)


----------



## Spooky1

I love that I'll be taking from Christmas till New Years off from work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I hate going back to work after Christmas off!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the peace and quiet that is now in my house.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I just burned my tongue on the hot chocolate I'm drinking.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love being a post whore on this forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate how melted marshmallows stick like concrete to the sides of a mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that my puppy does not poop or pee on the floor anymore. Knock on wood.


----------



## scareme

I hate when my cat catches birds at my bird feeder.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love to look at the ice on the trees after an ice storm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to scrape ice off a car after an ice storm.


----------



## scareme

I love when my husband helps me in the kitchen.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I don't cook as well as I would like to be able to.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love a cozy fire in the fireplace!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I don't have a fireplace to put a cozy fire in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not having a fireplace that needs to be cleaned.

(silver lining to every cloud, I always say)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate cleaning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how the place looks after it's cleaned.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to take the puppy out constantly and having him just stand out there playing with ice chunks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having only one more gift to wrap for Christmas.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I haven't wrapped any of my Christmas presents yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when Spooky1 brings me hot chocolate with marshmallows


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that Spooky1 doesn't bring me hot chocolate... he only brings me whip cream.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Oh, wait... scratch that... I never met Spooky1... he doesn't bring me anything... not even cherries to go with the whip cream he doesn't bring me.


----------



## Spooky1

I love the sense of humor here on the forum. Really Roxy, Lady Nyxie is just joking .... put the knife down.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate to admit to the fact that I just laughed so hard at the post above mine that I almost pee'd my pants.


----------



## scareme

I love seeing all the presents under the tree.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having numb feet.


----------



## scareme

I love getting foot rubs.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate when it seems like we won't defrost until June.


----------



## scareme

I love my nice warm blanket.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate it when I can't sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I'll have tomorrow off (but will make up for it by singing at the lengthy midnight Mass).


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I won't be able to stay in bed with Roxy tomorrow morning, because I'll need to go to work while she sleeps in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love sleeping in!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate hate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting Christmas cards.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate wrapping Christmas presents... which I should be doing right now instead of being on this forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being done with the present wrap thing (not that I had many to do).


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the weather forecast is for ice tonight.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love taking Lakota out to socialize him... he is such a dream of a dog. A true Blessing.


----------



## scareme

I hate the drafts coming in by the windows and doors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not having to be at work today.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate being tired when it is too late in the afternoon for a nap, but too early for going to bed.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that I'm finally home and won't be back to work until 2009!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to be nice to people that you really don't like just because it is a holiday.


----------



## rottincorps

I love hot chocolate and marshmallows......the small ones with a shot of baileys


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I forgot to bring the Bailey's to work to mix in my coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that Roxy left the Bailey's home, hic.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate that I have to work both Christmas and New Years


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a warm blankie to put around my shoulders when I'm in the basement of our house.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I hate fake room mates that are only nice because company is around...and then treat you like crap later on. and i hate have to bite back sarcastic replies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being at an age where I don't worry too much about making a sarcastic reply - I try to do it in a funny way, though (DA - I had a roommate in college like that - totally pleasant when other people were around and total b**ch otherwise).


----------



## rottincorps

I hate that this country has been so PC ......if you don't like a country send them a fruit cake ....that will shut them up


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way carnations smell.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that the dogs won't leave me alone and that I can't even watch an entire movie without having to go outside with the puppy.


----------



## debbie5

I love zip up the front sweatshirts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate shoes that seem to fit okay in the store and later turn out to be uncomfortable.


----------



## rottincorps

I love Christmas cookies........OK I'm out ........show me some love and send me some.....Please


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate not having any Christmas cookies to send to rottincorps


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that I still have some Christmas cookies left... mine, mine, all mine... not sharing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate knowing someone else still has Christmas cookies


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that it is windy enough to hang a load of laundry out during the winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate driving down the road and suddenly realizing there's a spider in the car with me.


----------



## debbie5

I love really sunny days with fresh snow on the ground; it all looks so clean & pretty.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate yellow snow... or worse yet, brown snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love dark chocolate covered cherries - yum!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate any brand of chocolate covered cherries, except Cellas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love spicy nacho Doritos


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the calories in Doritos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a bright sunny day.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate a blustery cold day (like today)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that tonight I get go in an outdoor hot tub in winter... I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting an eyelash in my eye.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the Mummer's Parade on New Year's Day!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate finding mold on a piece of bread after I've eaten most of it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love weekends.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I'm still having trouble getting this wireless router to work. (The PC connected to it works, but the laptop won't connect to the internet even though it's connects to the router)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love playing games on this forum.


----------



## scareme

I hate pain. Give me some more pain killers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way sunshine feels on a cold winter day.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to bring work home on the weekends.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I love being able to sleep in late


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I don't get to eat dinner before 8:00 pm, on average, each night.


----------



## Spooky1

I love my new neoprene waders.


----------



## scareme

I hate having to wait for people who are always late.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love sitting around watching television.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when email doesn't work but the internet does, so you have no idea what the problem is (computers can be SO frustrating!).


----------



## scareme

I love taking a long bath with no one to interupt you.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate when the bath water goes cold.


----------



## Spooky1

I love chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## scareme

I hate the weight chocolate chip cookies put on you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love chocolate chip cookies even if they do add calories to your waistline.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I hate when total strangers feel the need to comment on how big you are....(even if they mean well)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I hate when total strangers feel the need to comment on how big you are....(even if they mean well)


You're right on that one, DA, it's just rude (right up there with total strangers putting their hands on a pregnant woman's belly uninvited).

Related to that -

I love it when people understand the importance of being polite.


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate...when you order shrimp for dinner only to find out that they somehow forgot to devien them!!


----------



## scareme

You're right Bloodhound, you could also list that under EEWWWs

I love having the house to myself after the busy holidays.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting toe cramps.


----------



## debbie5

I love new socks! Big thick fluffy new socks.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate always having to work more than two hours of overtime each day; especially since I am salaried.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cheesecake.


----------



## scareme

I hate going shopping for bras.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> I hate going shopping for bras.


ROFLMAO, I just visualized your avatar Count Dracula in a bra.

I love the window displays at Victorias Secret. :laughvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate it when a spider drops down near you out of nowhere.


----------



## scareme

I love getting into my nice warm jammies at the end of a long day.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that my stomach has been queasy for a couple o days


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being able to look out the window at the rain rather than be out in the rain.


----------



## scareme

I hate going to the doctor.


----------



## debbie5

I love indoor plumbing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hated having to use my grandmother's outhouse at night when I was a kid (or the chamber pot under the bed).


----------



## rottincorps

I love time off from work


----------



## scareme

I hate asthma attacks.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love not having asthma.


----------



## debbie5

A confession: I hate that I worry that our house will "catch" bedbugs from one of my daughter's friends' stuff during a sleepover.
(did you know that now some movie theatres even have them!?? bedbugs, not sleepovers.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my beautiful dog even if she does get schizo now and then.


----------



## scareme

I never thought about thing like that, Debbie5. Maybe I should.

I hate two part shows when you have to turn in next week to see what happens. I don't know yet what I'll be doing next week.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I don't love anything this morning... I am over tired and over cranky.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate hearing that Lady Nyxie is feeling under par today


----------



## Spooky1

I love having a DVR so I don't have to remember to watch or record TV programs. (edit Roxy beat me to the I hate)


----------



## Spooky1

I hate when I get beaten on a post on threads like this one (but I love the edit function)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love people who can laugh at life.


----------



## debbie5

I hate being limited by my sore body as I get older. Had I know I was gonna be this sore
at 43, I would have been MUCH naughtier in my 20's.....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that I have friends here who care that I am having a bad day. Thanks Roxy.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate that the numb nutts that suppose to be my relief is late......oh wate here he comes.........jerk!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love reading rottincorps' colorful posts


----------



## Spooky1

I hate nothing at the moment.


----------



## scareme

Well I have a hate for you, I hate losing to Florida.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having absolutely no interest in sports


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the Orioles suck year, after year, after year, etc.


----------



## scareme

I love my Cubbies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate carpooling with someone who is never on time.


----------



## rottincorps

I love that in 30 min. Ill be off work


----------



## scareme

I love sitting inside by the fire while the wind is howling outside.


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I was suppose to hate something. I hate screwing up publicly. I'd rather hide my shame.


----------



## rottincorps

I love that there a certain something in the air....and it.....hey?..........oh crap the toilet just backed up..........Crap!........no really........well i don't think I'm going to be lovin this....


----------



## SpookyMadison

I hate it when you pour yourself a bowl of cereal & you realize you're out of milk & have to eat it dry! lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love dry cereal.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate stupid squirrels that chew up our bird feeder just because it's out of seed. (and knock over our St. Francis statue too)


----------



## scareme

I love being a whore. (5K that is)


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I love being a whore. (5K that is)


LOL, scareme!

I hate burning the cinnamon rolls.


----------



## scareme

I love cinnamon rolls, to bad there are on the list of things I can't eat anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate to think that cinnamon rolls would be off anyone's list.


----------



## scareme

Love that I got my gastric bypass in Aug, lost lost 70 lbs so far.
Hate seeing all the foods I can no longer eat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, 70 pounds! That's impressive, scareme!

I love that I haven't had surgeries of any kind for a long time now.


----------



## scareme

Hate that I've had another surgery since then. Hernia two weeks ago.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that my friend Scareme had to have surgery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love it when your guests enjoy a restaurant you've invited them to for the first time.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I have to get off of here now to do work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Bummer, Lady N!)

I love hot cocoa.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I have had to work so much overtime lately.


----------



## Spooky1

I love reading a good book. (even if I end up staying up too late reading)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I hate not having a job...im getting bored


----------



## rottincorps

I love having a pay check...........but what i have to do to get it.........your right Sr.....boy your right on the ball Sr........no I'm not kissing your ass Sr........well I aways was told it is better to be a smart ass...then a dumb ass.....Sr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate waking up in the middle of the night feeling like I'm going to be sick (and don't we all try to talk ourselves out of it?).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that my house smells clean since I spent 4 hours cleaning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the taste of beer.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love listening to music.


----------



## scareme

I hate when enjoyable company has to leave.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having enjoyable company.


----------



## debbie5

(Roxy- I hate beer too!)

I hate having chip frozen dog poos out of the snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(debbie - glad to see I'm not the only one!)

I love the smell of fresh coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate the smell of dog poo, which I must carry around in a plastic bag when I walk the dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my dog-poo-toting husband


----------



## Lady Nyxie

scareme said:


> I hate when enjoyable company has to leave.


So, do you try to bite them when they leave?

I hate not having a dog-poo-toting husband.


----------



## Spooky1

If we can get to the National Haunter Convention in April, I'll love to meet fellow forumites.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I forgot to take a towel into the shower with me and had to drip dry after I was done in a not too warm bathroom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the cozy feel of a towel right out of the dryer.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the expense of running a dryer (so I use a huge wooden drying rack - better for the environment and extends the life of the clothes too).


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my fuzzy green socks.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that half of my socks have holes in them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing the days get longer


----------



## Spooky1

I hate scraping frost and ice off the car windows in the morning.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love my automatic car starter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting an eyelash in my eye.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love a clean house.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate to clean the garage.........I didn't mess it up....who lives here anyway?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the color blue


----------



## Spooky1

I hate when I have problems opening up Haunt Forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had the same problem this morning, so....

I love when Haunt Forum finally behaves itself and opens!


----------



## rottincorps

I hate knowing that I have to work tonight!


----------



## scareme

I love living in this great country.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I'm trying to sing and something phlegmy hits my vocal cords.


----------



## scareme

I love a bubble bath when the bathroom is only lit by candles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate hitting a patch of ice when I'm walking the dog (who has the advantage of four-paw drive and handles ice pretty gracefully, unlike myself).


----------



## Monk

I love the weather in Arizona, 80 degrees in January is quite nice.


----------



## rottincorps

i hate when guys cant let there sons build there own pine wood derby car.......that right it's that time when we so what good sports we are in front of our kids tonight


----------



## Monk

I love teaching my kids something new, even if it is morally questionable. j/k


----------



## rottincorps

I hate soar winners


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love fried chicken wings.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate brussel sprouts


----------



## Monk

I love seafood!


----------



## rottincorps

I hate I always seem to get Hate in here


----------



## Monk

I love it when there is more variety.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate that I will be at work during the Superbowl


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I don't care about the Super Bowl:devil:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate icy weather.


----------



## Monk

I love wearing shorts in January


----------



## Spooky1

I hate walking the dog when the sidewalks are icy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing the sun come through the clouds after a gray day.


----------



## Monk

I hate talking to idiots.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting home early for a change.


----------



## rottincorps

I hate the way my wife chews her food


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love garlic-flavored popcorn.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate reality television.


----------



## Monk

I love drinking whiskey and beer on a Friday night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I spill my hot chocolate right as I take it out of the microwave.


----------



## scareme

I hate when someone I love is sad.


----------



## scareme

I love when Roxy and I post at the same time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, scareme - I see what you mean)


----------



## scareme

I hate how slow my PC is running. Can't wait for that new one, someday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing the difference a little weight lifting makes.


----------



## scareme

I hate exercising, but I must.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting plants from my mom's garden to put in mine.


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that the weekends are always so short.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love goin on icee/slurpee runs at 2am


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate crowds.


----------



## Spooky1

I love watching Roxy work on her mini prop. (She's so creative)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate feeling tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how my mini prop is coming along.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate not being in process with a mini prop.


----------



## scareme

I love that the supperbowl is today. I'm fixing snacks for tonight.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the super bowl.


----------



## mattjfishman

I love eating chicken n dumplins


----------



## rottincorps

I hate the voices in my head........EXCUSE ME?..........hi how you been......DID YOU JUST SAY SOMETHING ABOUT ME ........no?....I mean.....no


----------



## scareme

I love watching rottincorps argue with his voices.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate trying to walk on ice.


----------



## rottincorps

I love BBQ........anything


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that the weekend is almost over...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love it when I play something beautiful on my violin.


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate the fact that I'm not nearby to hear RoxyBlue's violin...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when people take time to say nice things


----------



## mattjfishman

I hate when people take the time to say bad things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the HauntForum


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate always getting stuck with having to make the hate post.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love coming in the house closing the door and realizing no one is home...so quiet


----------



## scareme

I hate taking a breathing treatment, then trying to use the keyboard with shakey hands.


----------



## Spooky1

I love how everything looks after a little snow has fallen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate spilling a full cup of freshly brewed coffee (on the good side, the counter top is really clean now).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love country music


----------



## Spooky1

No offense Bloodshed, but I hate (most) country music.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha none taken most people do...i have my father to thank for that

i love chatting about music


----------



## scareme

I hate Rap, I love country too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love the big bnag theory..the tv show


----------



## scareme

I hate frying porkchops, I always get burnt.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love eating porkchops, always delicious


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of burnt porkchops, always stinky.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love life


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I don't have a servant who will shave my legs for me. 

Maybe I can convince all the ladies at the Y that the new fashion is to have hairy legs when swimming??


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that theres a show like dirty jobs


----------



## scareme

debbie5, isn't that what you had kids for? lol

I hate that my daughter moved out and I can't use her a a servent anymore.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that i moved out and my mom cant use me as a servant anymore


----------



## scareme

I hate the dogs barking at nothing at this time of night. At least I hope it's nothing.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love goin out late and comin in early


----------



## scareme

I hate going out when it's so cold.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love goin out when its warm


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when dogs do that Far Side thing and stare at something that isn't there (or you THINK isn't there) behind you.


----------



## scareme

I love baking heart shaped cookies for Valentines Day.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate when I eat to much at lunchtime, and end up feeling like a slug all afternoon at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when my dog barks at an unwanted salesperson showing up at the office.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate not having someone to spend valentines day with


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i hate not having someone to spend valentines day with


You could adopt a puppy


----------



## rottincorps

I love my tool box......HE"S A REAL MAN......for once we can agree on something


----------



## Draik41895

i hate when people sell valentines candy grams and flower grams at school


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> You could adopt a puppy


But puppies would be there long after Valentines day, pooping and peeing.

I love that my puppy is finally house broke (fingers crossed).


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that we can't think about getting a puppy until one of us is home to make sure it doesn't do the pooping and peeing thing inside, at least most of the time.


----------



## scareme

I love watching Rocky Horror Picture Show for the balgillion time. I sing and dance along.


----------



## Draik41895

i hate being sick and making up the home work


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scareme said:


> I love watching Rocky Horror Picture Show for the balgillion time. I sing and dance along.


i love tim curry


----------



## Draik41895

i hate super herpes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Draik41895 said:


> i hate super herpes


who doesnt lol

i love dennys at 2am


----------



## Spooky1

... I hate the lack of communications on projects here at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when it's peaceful and quiet at work.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate not getting any hours at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will love having Monday off.


----------



## scareme

I hate prednisone. It makes me mean and achy, and I think I'm starting to grow a beard. (JK)


----------



## rottincorps

I love this cup of coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate dusting.


----------



## scareme

I love getting Valentines. I collect vintage Valentines form the 1900-1950's. I just got in an envlope full, I got off E-Bay. I love reading the backs of the old Valentine post cards. One written in 1907 says "Don't forget me." I wonder if they ended up together. I wonder where these people are.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im so hungry


----------



## Spooky1

I love how happy Roxy is making her mini mache prop.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate when people cancel plans


----------



## scareme

I love when I can't sleep in the middle of the night, and someone else is on Hauntforum.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate having to get out of bed...so i wont


----------



## scareme

I live CBS's Sunday Morning. No bad news.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im going to have to get off hauntforum and be social today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that we got a refi on the house with a shorter term (15 years) and better interest rate (4.37ish), and we can still afford to pay extra principal so the house might actually be paid off by the time I retire.


----------



## scareme

Yeah Roxy and Spook!

I hate burning my tounge on supper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my dog.


----------



## scareme

Did I mention I hate prednizone? Doc just said I'd be on it at least another week.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that theres a new big bang theory on 2 night


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I burn rice (didn't think I could, but I managed it).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love food


----------



## Draik41895

i hate when youtube acts up


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love playing violin in a pit orchestra.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate when there are 3 shows on at the same time that I want to watch, but I can only record/watch two with my DVR. I had to ditch last nights episode of 24, so we could watch the Westminster Dog Show and record Heroes.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love the beautiful day it is here today


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate when you explain how to do something like 40 times and it still gets done wrong..


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> I hate when you explain how to do something like 40 times and it still gets done wrong..


Sounds like you need to slap someone upside the head, ed:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love sleep...but cant seem to get it at the moment


----------



## Bloodhound

I still hate work


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love halloween


----------



## ededdeddy

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like you need to slap someone upside the head, ed:googly:


No offense to anyone this doesn't apply to. I supervisor a bunch of guys most are between 19 and 23. They just don't understand how the world works and that I'm not their mother.

I hate slow people in the passing lane.


----------



## scareme

I love watching Supernatural on Thur. nights.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate having a headache


----------



## scareme

I love going out to party on Fri. the 13th.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate being at home


----------



## scareme

I love crawling into fresh sheets next to a warm body.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate not having a warm body to climb in next to.....lol


----------



## ededdeddy

I love not being at work when something bad happens


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> I love crawling into fresh sheets next to a warm body.


So scareme, how does your husband feel about you keeping fresh bodies in the bed. 

I hate being the first one in bed when the sheets are cold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being the second one in bed when the sheets are warm


----------



## scareme

I hate when hubby works late and I'm just watching the clock for him to get home.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love ditching class


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I scuff a pair of shoes up the second time I wear them.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love when a package arrives


----------



## Spooky1

I hate waiting for my packages to arrive (I want it now!, but don't want to pay for next day delivery )


----------



## ededdeddy

Spooky1 said:


> I hate waiting for my packages to arrive (I want it now!, but don't want to pay for next day delivery )


 I agree waiting sucks, but its great when it shows

I love knowing that my 4 year thinks I'm the coolest thing. :googly: Wonder how much longer that will happen?


----------



## scareme

Ed, that is the greatest thing. I remember when my son thought I was the coolest mom in the neighborhood cause I knew how to kill a warewolf. Now he's 24 and already talking about putting me in a nursing home. Enjoy it while it last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to make the same corrections in reports over and over again.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love sleep


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate the fact that I just burnt up one of my new toys, because I thought I knew enough about electricity


----------



## ededdeddy

scareme said:


> Ed, that is the greatest thing. I remember when my son thought I was the coolest mom in the neighborhood cause I knew how to kill a warewolf. Now he's 24 and already talking about putting me in a nursing home. Enjoy it while it last.


I know it will happen but i'll fight it as long as I can..


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how much stuff I can put on my 16GB flash drive.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate unexpected bills


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love drake and josh


----------



## scareme

I hate that my ear lobe closed up and now I'll have to get it repierced.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love getting home from work early


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate it when my car starts making funny noises.


----------



## scareme

I love my spring flowers blooming. The Hyacinth smell so pretty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when the computer gets tied up with a mega download of an update.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love going to the movies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when the wind is so cold, it cuts right through you no matter how heavy a coat you have on.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love being lazy


----------



## scareme

I hate when my dogs beg all the time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love fresh mozzarella cheese


----------



## scareme

I hate smelling burnt pie.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love sponge bob


----------



## scareme

I hate itchy palms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a new piece of music to work on.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate being tired but not being able to sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting home after a four hour rehearsal and finding my dog waiting happily in the yard to play fetch.


----------



## scareme

I hate being late for anything.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love curling up on the couch with Spooky1 watching a movie.


----------



## scareme

I hate being so full my tummy hurts.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love being so full my tummy hurts


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that colder weather is back


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my friends' new dog.


----------



## ededdeddy

having to wait when I'm hungry


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love the vintage music videos on cmt


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that dusting is a never-ending cycle.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love feeling you get when a cold starts to go away, and you can breathe properly


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate not being able to breathe properly when I have a cold, especially when I'm trying to get some sleep.


----------



## ededdeddy

I Love Faschnauts....Boy is that one spelled wrong..


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate not knowing what a "Fauschnaut" is (Is it related to the Roarast?)


----------



## ededdeddy

Roxie...Today is Fastnacht day. It is a Pennsylvania Dutch Tradition (Amish)..For German American populations it is known as Fastnacht Day. The Fastnacht is made from fried potato dough and served with dark corn syrup.

I love being able to tell people new things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I don't have any of those fastnachts to eat right now


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love re runs of home improvement


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate having lots of ideas but no supplies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love coming up with a good idea for the Messed Up Wish List thread.


----------



## ededdeddy

I Hate that I didn't know that existed


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that someone else might start messing up people's wishes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate being so tired latley


----------



## scareme

I love sticking my hands in the dirt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting something unexpected under my fingernails when I stick my hand in the dirt.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love mountain dew


----------



## Spooky1

I hate waiting for Spring.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love my brother


----------



## rottincorps

I hate Home work!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love left 4 dead


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate having to make breakfast when I'm exshausted


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love reading the crap facts on my boss' Daily Poo desk calendar.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that my feet are cold


----------



## dynoflyer

I love that the Red Sox are in Spring Training (Winter's over, yeah!)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate it when people lose on cash cab


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love it when the sun comes out even though a cloudy day was predicted.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im still in bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i hate that im still in bed


Get up, BB, the day's a wastin'!:googly:

I love that first good stretch in the morning right after getting out of bed.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha im workin on it!

i hate that roxy and scareme are so awesome they make it hard to leave the computer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that a 20 year old thinks I'm awesome


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha
why wouldnt I?:smoking:

i hate that my 21st is so close and the days insist on goin by slow


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that it is a warm and can do something around the house


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate it when im in a lazy mood


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I've being trying to get things done and I'm STILL on the forum


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate always having hate haha


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I got the "love" post


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha i hate that im putting off eating just so i dont have to leave the computer


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I got love too


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I hate thats its hard to come up with things to hate when you just dont generally hate that much stuff


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that today is a Daddy alone day


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that I need to stop, but happy to leave Bloodshed with a LOVE


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love ededdeddy for leaving me with the love


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate cleaning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how entertaining ed and blood are


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that I had to stop to clean and Blood isn't on now


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that im back on!


----------



## scareme

I hate hearing my dogs barking.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love survivor


----------



## scareme

I hate that my belly hurts. Can you reinjur a hernia that has had surgry?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

..Im not sure

i love the shows on discovery channel


----------



## scareme

I hate hearing noises downstairs when I'm home alone.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

awe it doesnt sound like your having a good night :-(

i love sweet baby rays


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate finding out something was stuck in my teeth when I've been talking to people.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love finding out what my tax return will be


----------



## stick

scareme said:


> I hate that my belly hurts. Can you reinjur a hernia that has had surgry?


The answer is yes on the hernia.

I love getting home and my dog is always happy to see me.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate being tired


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that tomorrow is march


----------



## scareme

I hate it is suppose to get down to 20 tonight and I will loose all my spring flowers.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that im working tonight with my work friends


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate working Friday nights


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting home early when I have a show to do.


----------



## debbie5

I hate not knowing where all the pens in the house go to. WTH!!??


----------



## scareme

Debbie, to pen heaven, if they've been good.

I love that my husband is home(after a week in Texas).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im hungry and have no money on me


----------



## ededdeddy

I love the stupid cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate waking up with a headache.


----------



## ededdeddy

I know that feeling Roxy that is horrible

I love quiet afternoons that are disrupted by a hockey game


----------



## dynoflyer

I hate that we're getting TWO snow storms over the next two days.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that in 16 days im on my own again


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that it is snowing


----------



## dynoflyer

I hate that it is starting to snow. . . again!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

love that the first day of march actually felt like spring


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a crick in my neck.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

o love having 4 days off of work


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate having to work 3 more before I get one off


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a SNOW DAY AT LAST!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that I don't get snow days


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> I hate that I don't get snow days


(Mine ended up being only half a snow day)

I love that there was some Mountain Dew still left in the fridge when I got to work this afternoon.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate when there isn't any MOuntian Dew in the soda machines at my work


----------



## Spooky1

.. I love having a day off due to snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate not being able to share a day off due to snow with Spooky1.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I am finally getting off my lazy butt and working on props


----------



## Tequila325

i hate that my car is in the shop so i have to wait untill my brother gets home to go anywhere


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing Tequila back on line - welcome again!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate my headache


----------



## ededdeddy

I love how it is getting lighter out earlier


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate looking up at the icicles hanging over the front door and wondering if Ralphie's mom was right about icicles being known to kill people.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love the night


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i have to wait for zach to get home from work to finish watching day of the dead


----------



## ededdeddy

I love getting catalogs in the mail


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate finding fat bloated ticks on the floor


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I didn't have to write the last post


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> I love that I didn't have to write the last post


LOL, yes, it's one of the disadvantages of having a dog:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that Roxy and I can't both submit props for the $20 prop contest.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that im meeting friends at taco bell at 2


----------



## ededdeddy

Spooky1 said:


> I hate that Roxy and I can't both submit props for the $20 prop contest.


Spooky both you and Roxy make props...I choose the best and enter it as mine and win..That sounds like a good deal to me..


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate I'm working on one prop and now I have to come with another for the contest


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ededdeddy said:


> Spooky both you and Roxy make props...I choose the best and enter it as mine and win..That sounds like a good deal to me..


hahaha

i love that idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO....you GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

so is that a yes?

cuz if it is im sure ed doesnt want to be working on a prop all day if he doesnt have to


----------



## RoxyBlue

:googly:I regret ("hate" is too strong) that ed will still have to work on his own prop without me - but it was a very funny post.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that roxy enjoyed the posts


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that they ended


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love zombie movies


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate being so busy that you all have to miss me. (wink)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that Bloodhound knows we missed him


----------



## Bloodhound

I hate being soooooo far behind in the posts.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love napping


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that my computer is being dumb


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the taste of cinnamon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i dont have any plans tonight


----------



## ededdeddy

I love tonight is my last night of work for 4 days


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i jsut finished my pack of twizzler bites


----------



## ededdeddy

I love twizzlers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate twizzlers


----------



## ededdeddy

I love dinner time


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that its not dinner time here yet


----------



## ededdeddy

I love the Simpsons


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that the simpsons will evetually be cancelled


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love doing nothing at all some evenings for a change


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i cant play l4d tonight


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I'm Off work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate how road-salty my car looks right now.


----------



## Monk

I love that it is 70+ degrees outside right now.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate putting mayo on bread then going to get ham to put on it, and there is no more ham..Funny it was there when I went to bed.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I love that we're goin out tonight


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that it is supposed to rain this weekend was hoping to go to the national zoo


----------



## Dixie

I love that I finally got started on some props, after a 3 month hiatus!


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate getting up early on my days off


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the "Edit" function here


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate having to use the edit


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that today is payday


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate my first night back to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being able to open the windows at work on a nice day.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate feeling that a prop needs something more


----------



## GothicCandle

I Love making props.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hat being away from the forum for three days..threads don't seem to make sense


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that ededdeddy knows exactly how i feel


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when threads don't make sense even when I'm here every day:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha 

i love steak


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate waiting for others to judge my attempts


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how kind people are when they judge my attempts


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I hate having chapped lips.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love sleeping on an overcast day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate forgetting what it was I went into a room for.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love getting off work early


----------



## dubbax3

I hate... alot but mostly not being independently wealthy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a good chocolate truffle.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate letting people down


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I love sweet baby rays bbq sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting broken glass all over the kitchen floor.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love sweet baby rays bbq sauce too


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im not eating something with sweet baby rays right now

(woo ededdeddy knows what is up!)


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that it will be included in tonight's dinner


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i havnet been able to sleep in at all this week


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved the mocha frapp I just had.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate petty games


----------



## dubbax3

I love pretty butterflies and rainbows


----------



## ededdeddy

I...What the hell was that last post..hate when something gets by me


----------



## dubbax3

I love unicorns as well


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate when everyone around me is laughing and I don't know why.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love ededdeddy's new byline (distracted...)


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that sometimes it seems true


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love zombies


----------



## Draik41895

i hate people who disrespect zombies(apart from killing them)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my purple Halloween footies with a black cat on them.


----------



## spideranne

I hate that there are no more cookies.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that at 11 am tomorrow im off work till monday


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate being the go to guy at work sometimes


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love knowing there's a go to guy when you need help


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im so tired but have so many things to do today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being done with the tax returns (and money coming back for a change - woot!).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i havent done my taxes yet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love hummus on Triscuits


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i think im getting a head cold


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that the cat keeps jumping up on the keyboard


----------



## spideranne

I love Fridays.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate feeling like I have a lot to do but not enough time to do it.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love sleeping in on Fridays


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I hate sleeping in to late.. i feel gross


----------



## Draik41895

i love being a police man


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate it when my phone rings and im all the way downstairs


----------



## Draik41895

I love potato guns


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that I have a package at the UPS building, and i won't see it for two more days


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that todays my b-day


----------



## monstermakerswife

I love it when I have a day where the dog didn't crap in the house


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im about to go spend alot of money


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I have only one more night to work before my days off


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that the weekend is already over.


----------



## monstermakerswife

I love that don't have to worry about my daughter anymore. (She's finally out of the house and in a loving relationship. YEA!!!!)


----------



## Monstermaker

I hate having to work nights just so I can have Fridays/Saturdays off.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love working nights


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to get up on a Monday morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a new music project to work on.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate not knowing how to make stuff work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a cup of hot tea or cocoa in the afternoon.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate when disneyland is super crowded


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how spring air smells.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate that it's not a Gothic world.


----------



## kprimm

*love*

I love hearing the compliments of how cool a prop looks that i built,after i have put so much work into it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting toe cramps


----------



## ededdeddy

I love getting my back cracked


----------



## GothicCandle

I hate loosing important things only to find them later, but too late when i don't need them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cinnamon Mentos candy


----------



## GothicCandle

I hate tomatoes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love tomato sauce


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate waiting


----------



## Spooky1

I love cinnamon crunch bagels from Panera (all 430 calories and 8g of fat).


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate being cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cold weather


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate when it's too quiet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when it's quiet


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate when it's bright


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate dropping part of a Milkbone in my coffee (which I drank anyway)


----------



## ededdeddy

I love my yearly bonus


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I forget someone's name.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love havng days off


----------



## RavenLunatic

I hate tunnel traffic


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love even stevens


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that my car didn't pass inspection


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love the big bang theory


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hated having to learn the Krebs cycle.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love getting extra hours at work


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate the cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a bright fresh morning even though I'm not a morning person


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate being startled awake


----------



## Moon Dog

I love listening to music


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that all I'm doing is hatin' these days


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I've managed to avoid the "hate" thing recently


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate getting stuck with the letter Q, X, Z on the list threads


----------



## spideranne

I love purple!


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate warm soda


----------



## Spooky1

I love to singa / About the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-a / I love to singa / About a sky of blue-a or a tea for two-a / Anything with a swinga to an I love you-a / I love to, I love to sing.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sometimes I hate happy people


----------



## RoxyBlue

I LOVE happy people - we need more of those.


----------



## RoxyBlue

..and so ed won't get the "hate" again - I hate tick season (see "Things That Make You Go EWWWW" thread).


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that Roxy did that for me


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i volunteered to work more this week. those days off would have been nice


----------



## ededdeddy

I love smooth nights at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when my dog gets a little too barky at work.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love hearing about others dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a hangnail.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I only work too more days until I'm off


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to download multimegabyte computer updates that take forever to install.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I have no clue what your talking about


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sometimes hate computers, that's what I'm talking about


----------



## ededdeddy

I love sleeping late


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate missing out on sleeping in on Saturday morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that the Forum is up and running again (and I hope everyone finds their way back home)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate i havent been able to get my game on with my haunt forum friends


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that we're back


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i have to start paying bills again


----------



## Monk

I love that Im winning the 'last post wins' thread.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate to tell you that you're not


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love telling you both you've LOST AGAIN!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate everything....is a song by george strait and its awesome


----------



## Monk

I love awesome songs!


----------



## Draik41895

i hate not awesome songs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love hearing that a friend is about to put out a CD of his songs.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate chance of showers


----------



## Monk

I love it when it rains...somewhere else.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im so tired


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing the daffodils I planted last year up and blooming.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that all my friends went to ventura and i have to work


----------



## Monk

I love that other people have to work too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate getting up early


----------



## Monk

I love staying up late.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting up early, too


----------



## Monk

I love sleeping in, even though I never get to do it.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that it is chilly again


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love jeans day at work


----------



## Monk

I hate shoes.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love being off


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I love watching my little one discover the world around her.


----------



## spideranne

I hate when you get something in your eye and can't get it out.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that winter is just about gone!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that Winter is being so slow about going away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that summer is taking it's time getting here


----------



## Draik41895

i hate the freezing weather that results from ^


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love the new house


----------



## Draik41895

I hate the octagon barrel cube,that is until i master it


----------



## Monk

I love breakfast.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate the roof toilet


----------



## Monk

I love Saturdays.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate closing on saturday nights


----------



## Monk

I love drinking on Saturday nights.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that my pizza isnt ready


----------



## Monk

I love cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate shopping in a store that has narrow crowded aisles.


----------



## Monk

I love listening to people complain about what they hate!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate rain on weekends.


----------



## Monk

I love cloudless skies.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate coming to the end of a vacation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Ben & Jerry's chocolate ice cream.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate working the closing shift when theres no one to hang out with


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love sitting around in my jammies with my hubby watching television.


----------



## Monk

I hate going to marriage counselling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a free week with no rehearsals for anything scheduled.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate that there aren't more Haunted Houses and Halloween conventions on the West Coast.


----------



## Bloodhound

I Love..... I Love my coffee!!!


----------



## Monk

I hate stupid people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love people who are entertaining.


----------



## Monk

I hate award ceremonies.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love when the office closes early!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of fresh asphalt


----------



## Monk

I love newly paved roads.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate missing shows i like


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I love walking through graveyards.


----------



## Monk

I hate getting caught in sand storms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love hearing someone singing beautifully


----------



## Monk

I hate American Idol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that someone else thinks American Idol is crap


----------



## Monk

I hate that I keep getting stuck with 'hate' in this thread.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love not having the hate thread


----------



## Monk

I hate when people rub it in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm lovin' the love here


----------



## Draik41895

I hate sore throats!(come over here and help me roxy)


----------



## Monk

I hate that the current stage of my $20 prop is taking soooooo long to dry.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love my 20 dollar prop even though we wont win he still has a place in my heart


----------



## Monk

I hate that I am not finished my $20 prop yet.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love oatmeal creme pies


----------



## Monk

I hate malingering people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how fresh the grass looks when it greens up in the spring


----------



## Spooky1

I hate being at work on a nice warm, sunny, Spring day (I want to get out in my kayak)


----------



## Monk

I love how dumb my dogs always look.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate getting sick


----------



## Monk

I love having a good time.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate having to do housework when there are props waiting to be worked on.


----------



## Monk

I love having someone else do the majority of the housework.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate working on my birthday! (Especially when I could be at Disneyland for free!)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh I forgot about that Disney free on your birthday thing. I wonder if I can still sign up for that? lol

I love growing flowers.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate waiting


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that my team won their first game of the playoffs


----------



## Monk

^ I hate that your team won their first game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not being a sports fan


----------



## Monk

I hate that I will have to sneak away from work to catch the game tonight.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love warm spring days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I burn my tongue on hot food (right up there with getting hot cheese from a pizza stuck on the roof of your mouth - OUCH!).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that Lakota is getting old enough to be trusted outside of his crate when I go away.


----------



## Monk

I hate that this forum requires 15 seconds between posts!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love patty melts


----------



## Monk

I hate stale coffee


----------



## HauntDaddy

I love rotting pumpkins


----------



## Draik41895

i hate pumpkin that are so rotted that swarms of flies hide in them and the second you try to pick them up the fall apart


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love composting my pumpkins after Halloween.


----------



## Draik41895

i love ocarinas


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate the smell of cooking fish.


----------



## Draik41895

i love pizza


----------



## Monk

I hate anchovies


----------



## Wildcat

I love sushi.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate feeling unmotivated to move off the couch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Crown Royal in orange juice.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate not being able to breath


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love flea markets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate trying to get up an unpaved gravel driveway to visit friends in a mountain home.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love theres a new family guy on tonight


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate being so busy on weekends that you don't feel that you had time to relax and come back to work exhausted.


----------



## Moon Dog

I love taking the old Nova out for a pleasent Sunday drive.


----------



## Monk

I hate food that has sat in the fridge for way too long.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love nature's beauty.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate problems


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a clean desk. Someday I will have one.


----------



## Monk

I hate the clutter on my desk.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love relaxing days


----------



## Monk

I hate hangovers.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love animals


----------



## Monk

I hate cleaning up after animals.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that I'm going to take a nap


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I hate bad news


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I love getting tattooed !


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate not having anything to do


----------



## Monk

I love drinking beer.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate having so many ideas and not being able to spend money to complete them


----------



## Monk

I love that the Bloodshed Brothers hate the same thing as me ^


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate having to go to bed early


----------



## ededdeddy

I love going to bed


----------



## Monk

I hate getting up for work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love strawberries with whipped cream


----------



## Monk

I hate cole slaw.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love pretzels and sharing a bag with my little girl


----------



## Monk

I hate having to share my snacks


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love spongebob


----------



## Just Whisper

I hate it when people post answers on a forum without having actually read the thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just Whisper said:


> I hate it when people post answers on a forum without having actually read the thread.


LOL, that accounts for some of these threads getting a little surreal


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love being excited


----------



## Monk

I hate being bored.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the taste of cream cheese with sundried tomato mixed in.


----------



## Monk

I hate being so forgetful.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love when My boss is that way


----------



## Monk

I hate clogged toilets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love dark chocolate coated edamame.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate the fact that Al Davis didn't pick Michael Crabtree for my Oakland Raiders!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love that my roofers made it out today to fix our roof leak (before the rain starts again)!


----------



## Monk

I love beer.


----------



## Draik41895

I hate misplacing my books


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love reading books because I want to and not because I have to (like for English classes in school, lo, these many years ago)


----------



## Monk

I hate being asked a question by someone who already knows the answer.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love joe diffie


----------



## Monk

I hate incompetence


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing more plants coming up in the yard


----------



## Draik41895

i hate boredom


----------



## Monk

I love mayhem.


----------



## Draik41895

i hate CSTs


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love getting to leave work early!


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

I hate when people misuse the word your...i.e. "your dumb". It's "you're dumb". "Your" is possessive as in "your car is nice"...same goes for their, there, and they're...

Their -- possessive (i.e. Their car broke down)
There -- as in "look over there"
They're -- as in (They're a bunch of morons who somehow managed a college degree with a 2nd grade reading level)

bitter


----------



## traditionprincess

I love passing AP tests! =)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate misused apostrophes and bad grammar too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I l'o'v'e r'a't't'l'in'''g so''m'eon'e's c'age''''''


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> I l'o'v'e r'a't't'l'in'''g so''m'eon'e's c'age''''''


me two 

I hate medical experts that look like they're 12 years old.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

Monk said:


> me two
> 
> I hate medical experts that look like they're 12 years old.


I love when I skim over certain phrases that completely change the meaning of the sentence I'm reading...12-year-old musical experts ARE annoying...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate waiting for a shipment to be picked up when it's Friday night and I really just want to go home


----------



## Monk

I love anticipating my first day off in two months!


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

I hate "heroes" who left-lane block going 5-10 mph under the speed limit...just move over to the right lane where the rest of the cars going as slow as you are...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting email from Spooky1 while he's on the road.


----------



## Monk

I hate being back at work today.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love a great meal


----------



## Monk

I hate how the media is trying to scare everyone with their reporting of the swine flu.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love getting more hours at work


----------



## Monk

I hate not getting paid for more hours at work.


----------



## Spooky1

I love finding fossils I don't have in my collection.


----------



## Monk

I hate not having any work to do, but having to remain at work anyway.


----------



## LJClarke

I love sunny days not all these rainy days.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate being tired all the time.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love having a day off


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate severe thunderstorms


----------



## Monk

I love long weekends


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate having dirty carpet and a broken carpet cleaner...


----------



## spideranne

I love completing a project.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate having to get back into the swing of night school after a few weeks off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Mountain Dew.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate always being tired.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love warm sunny days


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when my ankles get itchy from walking barefoot in the grass.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love the vivid imagination of my 4 year old


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate not being near all the haunt/Halloween shows


----------



## Spooky1

I love fishing from my kayak


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate headaches that are so bad they make your eyes all blurry...


----------



## Dragonomine

I love Capt Morgan heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dragonomine said:


> I love Capt Morgan heehee


(I do, too - good flavor)

I hate when my knees make funny noises when I'm doing leg lifts with weights.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love doing nothing but laying on a raft in the pool all summer.


----------



## Monk

I hate coming back to work.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love being silly


----------



## Monk

I hate being hungry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having new books to read.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate being on a diet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my husband


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate B.O.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of stinky....

I love garlic and butter on steamed vegetables.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate over cooked veggies.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love fresh veggies from the garden


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate wet dog smell


----------



## Dragonomine

I love looking out my window and seeing the mountains


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when the computer does something glitchy and we can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love coming home to dinner already made.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate getting up early


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that I have a good job.


----------



## Monk

I hate everything.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love my dogs


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate getting up early... HATE it.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love to browse halloween props


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate driving after the eye doctor appointment when my eyes have been dilated and it's REALLY sunny out.


----------



## Monk

I love sunny days.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that run down feeling that allergies can bring


----------



## Monk

I love not having allergies.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate being out of soda


----------



## Dragonomine

I love dragons!


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate doing laundry


----------



## Monk

I love getting free stuff.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that I'm not getting free stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having an afternoon off from work.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that ice cream has so many carbs


----------



## Monk

I love being entertained.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when my husband won't let go of the remote control


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love eating enchiladas.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate the cable bill


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love that my hubby came and sat with me at the auto place while getting my brakes done.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate folding socks.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love junk food.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I hate exercising.


----------



## Spooky1

I love making a big batch of spaghetti and meatballs. (was cooking all day today)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate that I forgot to put my license tag on my car and got a #[email protected]! ticket...


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that you reminded me about the tag!


----------



## Monk

I hate marriage counselors


----------



## Spooky1

I love rhubarb pie! (I just made one last night )


----------



## Dragonomine

I Hate Ie8!!!!!


----------



## Monk

I love the smell of bacon and of women (in that order).


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate the slowness of twitter


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that most of my co-workers have great senses of humor.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love it when a plan comes together... oh wait, sorry! 

I love low humidity days.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate it when we get the order of love, hate, love, hate mixed up.


----------



## Monk

I love being me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Monk said:


> I love being me.


I hate not being you.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love how silly the "banned" post has become...


----------



## Monk

I hate having to ban everyone for such silly reasons.


----------



## Spooky1

I love the guess the movie picture threads.


----------



## Monk

I hate not being able to see most of the pictures on my work computer.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love thunderstorms at night


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog hates thunderstorms any time of day


----------



## Monk

I love not worrying about rain.


----------



## Kaoru

I hate people who ask the same question twice.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that summer will be here soon


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate that I forgot to put onions in the meatloaf.


----------



## Kaoru

I love the beach at night.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate how stupid people are during the Wichita River Festival.


----------



## Kaoru

Love my hubby TerrorMaster.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate dr appts


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love Fridays!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that the weekends never seem to be quite long enough to get everything done that you couldn't get done during the week.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that I've lost 5 lbs!


----------



## Monk

I hate that I'm getting lazy again.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love Survivor


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate reality television shows.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love Big Brother!


----------



## Monk

I hate mandatory fun.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that there were 2 ducks in my pool today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when the internet doesn't work for no apparent reason and then starts working for an equally unknown reason.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love it when when the severe thunderstorms move out of our area...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I hate it when when the severe thunderstorms move out of our area...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love it when one Forum member plays off another's post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate the fact that Halloween props are still so expensive in the off season.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love that I get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate it when I have to get up early on the weekends.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love it when I get to take a nap on the weekends.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate when a routine car repair ends up being a not so routine $$$ repair.


----------



## Dragonomine

I loved taking a nap today.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate it when one of the kids isn't paying attention and hits daddy in the head with the trunk lid...


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that smileyface just made me chuckle.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I haven't been out in my kayak yet this year.


----------



## Spooky1

I love listening to Roxy play violin.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate being sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being happy


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that my daughter just changed her mind and she DOES want me to make her a reniassance costume for school..... DUE IN 4 DAYS


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love not having to work on Sunday night.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate going to the Drs


----------



## Monk

I love 40% off coupons from Michaels.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate "bad hair days"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankie-s Girl said:


> I hate "bad hair days"


Why, you haven't got a hair out of place!

I love how our yard looks.


----------



## Monk

I hate being at work.


----------



## Kaoru

I love Popeye's chicken..mmm...mmm...Good!


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate not having enough coupons for Joann fabrics


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love chocolate truffles.


----------



## Monk

I hate being economically challenged!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love that I've got a 3 day weekend coming up.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate washing clothes


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that I am getting close to being a 2x post ho.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate when my check engine light pops on.


----------



## Monk

I love not having nearly as many car-related problems as Frankie-s Girl.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I also hate that I have as many car problems as I do...


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I LOVE not having a car payment, however.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when I forget to wash towels


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the smell of clean towels fresh from the dryer.


----------



## Joiseygal

I hate when people dodge in and out of traffic on the parkway or the turnpike.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love sleep


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I haven't won the lottery for some huge sum of money yet.


----------



## Joiseygal

I love warm summer days when you can just sit back and take everything in.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate waiting on my company to pay some bills, before I can place some new orders.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love taking pictures of interesting buildings.


----------



## Monk

I hate when people take my picture


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love getting finished early with a big headache of a project.


----------



## Monk

I hate having deadlines.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love cool weather


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate trying on clothes.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love a simple tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when the cheap hose bursts when you're trying to drain the pool and it floods the yard


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the weather that we have had lately.


----------



## Monk

I hate dumb arses.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love pogo badges


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate headaches that won't go away.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love cartoons.


----------



## Monk

I hate white chocolate.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love when other people are in here at the same time as I am so we can keep playing the games in quick succession.


----------



## Monk

I hate when no one else is here and I can't play these games.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love taking pictures of flowers.


----------



## Monk

I hate being hungry.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love fast food.


----------



## Monk

I hate cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love my Boxer Lakota.


----------



## Monk

I hate running out of things to hate.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love my Boston Terrors Tink and Woo.


----------



## Monk

I hate forgetting things.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love my cat Honey.


----------



## Monk

I hate when the vacuum cleaner gets clogged with pet hair.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love my two fish - Floater and Sushi. And I love that I got to name all of my pets before lunch ended.


----------



## Monk

I hate skipping lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having lunch with friends.


----------



## Monk

I hate boring days.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love my rum!


----------



## Monk

I hate when the rum's gone.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love going to the liquor store and getting free samples.


----------



## Kaoru

I hate stupid reckless drivers.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that I just bought more rum


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate that I've been doing laundry for _hours_ and it's still not done.


----------



## Monk

I love that I don't have to come up with something I hate for a change.


----------



## Dragonomine

I have that it's taking forever for my daughter to wake up and get ready for school/


----------



## ededdeddy

I love getting home from work


----------



## Monk

I hate coming to work after a decent night of excessive beer drinking.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that we have a three day weekend on deck.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate that housework never seems to be done.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love an extra weekend day!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate stupid co-workers.


----------



## Kaoru

I love the beach!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I hate that I keep getting all of the "hate" posts.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love a peaceful house


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate not getting my way


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love afternoon naps.


----------



## Kaoru

I hate slow nights at work.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love dessert wines. :googly:


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate bird crap


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love getting the chores completed so the rest of the weekend is all fun!


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when I can't find what I need at one store.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love rain.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate yard work


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love when someone cooks for me.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when I have to cook for everyone else.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love when a project turns out differently than expected, but somehow better.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that it's gonna be cold today


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love cold weather (it's already humid and in the 80s here).


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate pricking my finger when I'm quilting


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love that I got my sewing machine set up finally.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that I found out my dog has cancer.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(ohhh, I'm so sorry, Dragonomine!  )

I love that there are good vets out there that can help puppies with cancer.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that I can't give frankie's girl a hug


----------



## Kaoru

I would love a good comedy movie right about now?


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate trying to sleep on an air mattress


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love fresh strawberries.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that I had to put my dog down today.


----------



## Monk

I love pizza.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate having cold hands


----------



## Spooky1

I love being home again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that it's almost summer


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the humidity here in Pennsylvania during the summer.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love the nmountains of Pa


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate eating lunch really late.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that Dragonomine has brought back happy memories of our dog that had cancer


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate cancer in dogs


----------



## Monk

I love finishing a project on time.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate having to go to the store at 11:30 because I forgot I'm supposed to bring bagels to work tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that I was able to get out in my kayak and do a little fishing today (I even caught some fish).


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate getting up early


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved having a two day work week this week.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate not having a two day work week this week.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that I have a nice cold drink here


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that there are more chores to do this weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

I love a warm Spring day with a cool breeze.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that the pool water isn't warm enough to swim


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that im seeing dane cook tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I missed being on line with Bloodshed today.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love getting into a bed with fresh sheets.


----------



## Dragonomine

I had cleaning dishes


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that our new plants survived the heavy rain storms last week.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that on school days I can only take a 15 minute lunch because of leaving work early to get to school on time.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love being home


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when my fingers are ice cold


----------



## Devils Chariot

i love it when a plan comes together


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate long nights


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love getting to sleep in...


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate getting up early


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that it's my birthday!


----------



## kprimm

I hate never having enough money to build the props i want to build.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that school is now out!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that i called out of work today


----------



## ededdeddy

I love that today was pre-k graduation


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that it's supposed to rain tomorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love chocolate.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when I run out of chocolate


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love thats today is my little sis' b-day


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that I'm almost out of rum


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being able to bring my dog to work with me.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate not being able to get in the pool today


----------



## Kaoru

I love reading a book.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when nothing's on tv


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when there's no TV on


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate going to the drs


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that my homework for the week is finished.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that it's cold out


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that it isn't so hot out yet that you sweat constantly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when people ask your opinion on something and then get mad when your opinion isn't what they were hoping it would be.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that the forecast for this weekend is for dry weather.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that a hose came out and we lost a lot of water in the pool


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love getting to take a night off for a change.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that my son has a cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being finished with rehearsals for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate not having enough money to buy all the shoes I want


----------



## Kaoru

Love my time off were I can relax and go out to have some fun!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate having to go to the grocery store.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love going to bed early


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate getting up early


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love lunch time.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I hate that it's not lunch time yet here.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that it is lunch time again.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when the basement floods


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love my job.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate long drives


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing toads out in the yard.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate cleaning the fish tank


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love my new bucky.


----------



## Kaoru

I hate 3rd shift.


----------



## scareme

I love the rain. It means we can save a little money on watering.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate when the phone rings and wakes me up


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Rollo chocolates with caramel centers.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate being fat.


----------



## Monk

I love mini vacations


----------



## Spooky1

I hate nothing at the moment


----------



## gypsichic

I love fridays!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I hate getting stuck with hate when I want to love something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love DC for taking the hate turn


----------



## Draik41895

I hate having all kinds of salsa and no chips


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love weekends.


----------



## Draik41895

I hate losing things


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love finding things.


----------



## Draik41895

I hate being scoliotic


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love sunshine.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate hangovers


----------



## scareme

I love finishing up a project.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I hate being able to make 30 props in a year, but not having time to carve a pumpkin. Two years in a row!!!


----------



## Dragonomine

I love sleeping in


----------



## Monk

I hate going back to work.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love air conditioning.


----------



## Draik41895

I hate not having air conditioning


----------



## Monk

I love nice weather.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate having a hangover


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I'll have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate being away from california for too long


----------



## Monk

I love having a head full of ideas.


----------



## scareme

I hate waiting for the phone to ring. Ring damn it!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love ashley esparza


----------



## Monk

I love being difficult.


----------



## scareme

It shows.

I hate filling my car with gas.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love tha im goin to kennywood tomorrow


----------



## Monk

I hate not being able to find something that I need.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being done with cleaning the formal dining and living rooms (at least for a few months).


----------



## Monk

I hate being formal sometimes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a newly-tuned piano.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate that I had to sell my piano


----------



## Spooky1

I love RoxyBlue (just in case nobody noticed)


----------



## Devils Chariot

i hate being tired when i have so much to do


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love how its going to rain tomorrow and we arnt going to kennywood (sarcasm)


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that it's seems like it's been raining 5 or 6 days a week for the last few months.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love me!


----------



## Monk

I hate you!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I hate disorginization inside organizations.


----------



## Monk

I love posting slightly faster than someone else.


----------



## scareme

I hate that it seldom rains here. Water bill will be high.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love roasted pumpkin seeds


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I can't send scareme some of our rain.


----------



## Monk

I love working against the clock.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate that I'm so busy doing overtime at work, that I don't have much time to work on my props.


----------



## Kaoru

I love time off from work.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate cold weather in June


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love quiet mornings.


----------



## Monk

I hate our justice system.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting ideas for new props.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate flying


----------



## Dragonomine

I love my morning coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when my morning coffee gets cold


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love nothing today.


----------



## Dragonomine

I hate having to wash 2 bags of garden spinach


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cinnamon gum


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate airplanes...so uncomfortable


----------



## Dragonomine

I love cinnamon altoids


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate peppermint Altoids - WAY too strong!


----------



## Dragonomine

I love garden spinach and artichoke dip


----------



## scareme

I hate being hungry at 1:30 in the morning, to late to eat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having breakfast out at the local bakery


----------



## scareme

I hate when it's already hot a 8:00 AM.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love that we got back to the dock before the boat engine completely died.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate that my house is a mess.


----------



## Kaoru

I love the weekends.


----------



## scareme

I hate cleaning cat vomit off my chair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved my cat but not her puke, either


----------



## Spooky1

I hated it when I'd step on a cold wet hairball in bare feet.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love my dog


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate it when the cat leaves dead bird guts on my welcome mat...


----------



## scareme

Is she not trying to welcome you?

I love sleeping in, in the morning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate headaches


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I love this forum!


----------



## scareme

I hate spelling.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love laying on a raft in the pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when my laptop gets quirky and forces a reboot.


----------



## Spooky1

I love rhubarb pie.


----------



## Monk

I hate sweating so much.


----------



## scareme

I love soaking in the tub, listening to books on tape.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate pulling a back muscle


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that I really don't have anything planned this weekend.


----------



## scareme

I hate that I'm not getting anything done today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having nothing to do as long as I'm at home


----------



## scareme

I hate headaches. Makes me mean.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I don't get headaches very often.


----------



## Monk

I hate waiting.


----------



## scareme

Monk said:


> I hate waiting.


Try being pregnant. I love when hubby makes supper for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate cleaning out that scummy stuff that grows in the birdbaths


----------



## Kaoru

I love my days off.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate cleaning out the car...it took forever!!!


----------



## scareme

I love my Mom.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate rush hour traffic.


----------



## Kaoru

I love to relax in the beach.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a hangnail


----------



## scareme

I love my kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that it takes so long for road construction to get completed sometimes.


----------



## Kaoru

I love time with hubby and daughter.


----------



## scareme

I hate what the 108 degrees temps are doing to my lawn. Backyard is starting to look like the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I love getting tattooed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate seeing needles getting stuck into people


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I'd love to watch Hellraiser with RoxyBlue! Meet Pinhead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I hate seeing really ooky stuff in movies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Ha!! I love the word "ooky"!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate that the insurance adjuster totaled my car from the hail damage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a day at home in the middle of the week.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate when an assay doesn't work.


----------



## scareme

I love taking trips, tomorrow will be the second this week.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate the heat right now in SoCal.....103 degrees today!!


----------



## scareme

I love the weather in Ok today. High 90.


----------



## Kaoru

I hate wasting a perfectly good day off.


----------



## scareme

I hate brain freezes.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I love brewery fresh beer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate beer


----------



## Devils Chariot

I love dinosaurs!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate the summer heat!! 107 degrees at my house!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love power tools


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when one of my co-workers shows me what a power tool recently did to his thumb.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love sculpting


----------



## Kaoru

I hate a lazy co-worker who is doing almost nothing tonight while I am doing double the work.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love popcorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a piece of popcorn stuck in my gums


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love sales...and coupons


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate stubbing my toe


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love good food


----------



## scareme

I hate when I don't see the kids.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love ice cream


----------



## Rohr Manor

I hate having the Hiccups


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love always getting stuck with the "love"


----------



## Rohr Manor

I hate having writers block


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love being one day away from a bigger inbox


----------



## Rohr Manor

I hate not falling asleep


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I love falling asleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that, when you accidentally bite your lip, you're guaranteed to bite it at least three or four more times just for good measure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I got a "love" post in before Mr Chicken got back to this thread


----------



## Kaoru

Hate bad news.


----------



## Devils Chariot

i love halloween.


----------



## ededdeddy

i hate i've been gone for so long


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing an old Forum friend back on line


----------



## rottincorps

I hate when the only time to get on line is at night


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing bats fly


----------



## lewlew

I hate slow, dragging Fridays.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I loved attending the San Diego Comic Con.....it was a blast ! ( go and check out my pix!)


----------



## rottincorps

I hate night shift


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love life.


----------



## Kaoru

I hate mondays.


----------



## rottincorps

I love unexpected overtime


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate getting up in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love little Tootsie rolls


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate little Tootsie Rolls left by my pets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love funny posts


----------



## stick

I hate not have work in the office.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I love my 2 new Buckys, thanks a million JohnnyL !


----------



## rottincorps

I hate shopping........men are built for buying not shopping


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love 50% off coupons.

And, yes, I do realize that the 50% off coupon really only brings the price down to what would normally be seen as reasonable so in reality I am not really saving, but it is still better than the horribly inflated prices they charge without the coupon.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate when the Raiders lose to the chargers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love coming in to work and finding freshly baked chocolate cupcakes in the kitchen


----------



## rottincorps

I hate working 4 days, 6:00 am to 6:00 pm....# 1/2 days off then $ nights 6:00pm to 6:00 am then 4 day off and so on and so on........


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having nothing planned for next weekend


----------



## rottincorps

I hate cold coffee unless its ice coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

(me, too!)


I love iced coffee on a hot day


----------



## rottincorps

I HATE traffic......the freken gas is on the right....move


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the traffic attitude held by rottincorps. Pass left then get back over to the right!!! And, no, you do not absolutely have to be in front of me only to turn left 1/4 of the mile down the road... especially when there were no cars for 3 miles behind me, but now there are three miles of cars coming toward us that I now have to wait for them to pass so you can make your all stinkin' important left hand turn! (Can you tell I get a little passionate about driving?)


----------



## ededdeddy

I Hate days that are too hot


----------



## The Archivist

Nyxie, you think people in Pennsy are bad, try Socal. Out here, people drive like their brains have been fried by the sun. Or they're yakking on cell phones (even though it's illegal now), texting to their friends, too old to realistically be on the road, etc....

I hate going to a restaurant and have to sit next to a family with little kids. (I have to request in advance to the host/hostess not to put me near the kids section.) 

Wish they made restaurants with soundproof dividers between the "kids section" and everywhere else. They separate smokers from everyone else, why can't they separate families with kids? 

Now mind you, if a family have well behaved kids that sit in their seats, don't talk loud, etc. I'm perfectly happy with sitting next to them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cheerful people


----------



## The Archivist

I hate not being able to afford the net at home. If I could afford it, this site would be my homepage!! (and would be on it 24/7)


----------



## rottincorps

I love that I can go in my garage and no one is brave enough to enter


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I hate the fact that nobody does Make 'n Takes around here.


----------



## Spooky1

I love how the goblin head Roxy is working on is turning out.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I hate that muffins give me heartburn.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that the Archivist is so passionate about driving habits and restaurant conditions. 

When we are passionate about things, that is when we know we are truly alive. Keep up the good work!


----------



## rottincorps

I hate Aquian........sorry I just do!.......and I'm not sorry!


----------



## Kaoru

I love a good joke.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate having to answer the phone when I'm in the middle of catching up with HauntForum posts


----------



## The Archivist

I love that Lady Nyxie is so compassionate about my passion regarding stupid people driving and breeding.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The Archivist said:


> I love that Lady Nyxie is so compassionate about my passion regarding stupid people driving and breeding.


Hey, I'm there for 'ya.

I hate when the dog barks through an entire thunderstorm.


----------



## The Archivist

I love coming up with a year's worth of pranks to pull and successfully doing them. (My senior year of high school. True story) Final prank was done on April Fool's Day. Everyone was waiting for me to pull something big. My prank was to do absolutely nothing. Drove school police crazy!!


----------



## scareme

I hate my asthma.


----------



## KStone

I love the smell of fire, brimstone and the occasional human.


----------



## The Archivist

I hate getting injured (my foot) right at the beginning of setup season for H-day at GT!!


----------



## scareme

I love a chance to visit with family.


----------



## Night Watchman

I hate crumbs in the butter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the cool nights we've had this week.


----------



## scareme

I hate finding poop on the floor, and not knowing which pet did it? When I ask "Who did this?" noone fesses up.


----------



## jaege

I love getting packages in the mail


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate waking up before I really need to.


----------



## jaege

I love sleeping late on the weekend


----------



## Spooky1

I hate the way people drive around here (almost got rear ended this morning). I guess that's better than getting hit though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I hate the way people drive around here (almost got rear ended this morning). I guess that's better than getting hit though.


...like I did recently


----------



## jaege

I love Ocean City (MD)


----------



## scareme

I hate getting phone calls after 10:00, it wakes hubby up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love learning new things


----------



## scareme

I hate how crabby hubby is when he is woken up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having windows that actually open at work


----------



## debbie5

I hate having to think of things to cook for dinner during September & October. I got better things to do....can't everyone just put peanut butter on a slice of bread and call it dinner?? I have multi-vitamins to cover the gaps in nutrition...LOL.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that I got my drivers license renewed without a long wait in line.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I kind of hate that I had to be here at work when it's such a gorgeous day outside.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I love.....not hating


----------



## The Creepster

I hate almost everything


----------



## The Archivist

I love that hot chick at the survey research place in the local mall. Total B-A-B-E!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I hate the fact that you have not posted a picture of her...


----------



## debbie5

I love that I am admired at my research job at the mall....
(slapping hiney in a "All The Single Ladies " way...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that there's no video of debbie5 doing the "All The Single Ladies" dance


----------



## debbie5

I love that I could play outside with my 5 year old almost all day today!!


----------



## debbie5

And I hate that the weather was nice for only one day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a bright, sunny fall day.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate cute things


----------



## morbidmike

I love my chevy truck


----------



## The Creepster

I hate sensitive people


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love having a head ache


----------



## debbie5

I hate having to wash myself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I guess I should love the fact that my co-workers do wash themselves


----------



## morbidmike

I hate spiders that bite


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love getting off work early


----------



## The Creepster

I hate having neighbors


----------



## debbie5

I love living in an era of antibiotics that still vaguely work, so I won't die from a gum infection.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate waiting


----------



## The Archivist

I love losing weight!! Down 39 lbs from starting weight of 396!! That's 10% of my weight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> I love losing weight!! Down 39 lbs from starting weight of 396!! That's 10% of my weight.


Way to go, Arch - good job!


----------



## The Archivist

Thanks Roxy!! Ok, hate...hate... ah, here's one.

I HATE walking into a store and watching someone open a package, look at the contents, drop the item back on the shelf, then take an identical unopened item to buy. 

(10 years of retail experience and having to clean up after others...and people wonder why retail workers are tense around customers.)


----------



## The Creepster

I love to hate...keeps me warm and toasty inside


----------



## The Archivist

I hate to love...more money for me!


----------



## morbidmike

I love to drink Imbalming fluid


----------



## The Archivist

I hate haunt abusers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that the weather predictions for Halloween in our area are improving - cold is fine, just don't want thunderstorms:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I hate waiting on the inspectors...cause they are idots


----------



## Draik41895

I love mac & cheese


----------



## The Creepster

I hate birds


----------



## Draik41895

love me some friend chicken


----------



## morbidmike

I hate white turkey meat


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love sweet potato casserole with marshmallows and brown sugar - yum!


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having enough WIRE HANGERS


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when I can sing a high note without killing my vocal cords


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the headache that I haven't been able to get rid of for weeks now.


----------



## morbidmike

I love blu cheese dressing


----------



## debbie5

I hate that squirrels are now into the eaves on the other side of my house, and I didn't put money aside to call the Squirrel Guy to come & get rid of 'em, and repair the hole.


----------



## nixie

I love the gooey smile my 4month old gives me first thing in the morning


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having enough shovels


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love blackberry tea


----------



## nixie

I hate that in less than 6 days, Halloween will be over


----------



## The Creepster

I love that a car hit a parked car looking at my haunt tonight


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate mornings.


----------



## debbie5

I love codiene in cough syrup (hic!).


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate licorice


----------



## debbie5

even the RED kind!!??

I love indoor plumbing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> even the RED kind!!??
> 
> I love indoor plumbing.


Yep, any kind of licorice - they all taste yucky to me


----------



## The Creepster

I hate whiners


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Kahlua-filled chocolates


----------



## The Creepster

I hate smiles


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love Kahlua anything


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that Lady Nyxie is not here to share in my Kahlua filled chocolates


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that i got off work 30 mins early


----------



## The Creepster

I hate when you are forced to count on others


----------



## Night Watchman

I love good weather on Halloween


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate bad weather.


----------



## Night Watchman

I love the Fall.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate cleaning up


----------



## Draik41895

love hauntcast


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having rage right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love chocolate truffles


----------



## debbie5

I hate being unable to stay awake any longer.


----------



## The Creepster

I love evil


----------



## debbie5

I hate misreading label on antibiotics and not taking enough of them the past 5 days....(coughcough).


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cinnamon gum


----------



## The Creepster

I hate happy endings


----------



## morbidmike

I love movies where all the characters die


----------



## The Creepster

I hate peanut brittle


----------



## morbidmike

I love hostess sno balls


----------



## debbie5

I hate Twinkies.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love chocolate cupcakes.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate Santa Clause


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love halloween


----------



## morbidmike

I hate arm pit odor


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the smell of freshly brewed coffee


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that my noise is getting stuffed and my throat it scratchy...it couldnt wait till sunday?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love long holiday weekends.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that im procastinating


----------



## morbidmike

I love CHEVY pickups


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate that we still have a long list of things to accomplish before 4pm


----------



## morbidmike

I love that i'm done


----------



## debbie5

I hate everything.
Ding! DONE!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love that i finally got to watch trick or treat with zach


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate going back to work after 5 days off...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love........well.....umm...that halloween is almost another day closer


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate when you get a chill in you that you just can't get rid of.


----------



## debbie5

I love bright sunshine on the colored leaves....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I didn't make my 3K post-ho goal this past Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that kids think our house is the coolest one on the block on Halloween


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that it gets so dark so early now.


----------



## The Creepster

I love it when things rot


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate that I have a headache coming on again today already.


----------



## The Creepster

I love to roll around in the street


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that Creepster did not post a video of himself rolling around in the street


----------



## The Creepster

I love my wife....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate working


----------



## The Creepster

I love gin


----------



## debbie5

I hate having to wear socks.


----------



## The Creepster

I love full moons


----------



## morbidmike

I hate working outta town


----------



## The Creepster

I love jumping up and down while yelling at the clouds


----------



## morbidmike

I hate clouds and physical exercise


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I finally got more plates for my gym...bout time


----------



## morbidmike

I hate peas and lima beans


----------



## The Creepster

I love veggies


----------



## morbidmike

I hate cake


----------



## debbie5

HOW CAN YOU HATE SOMETHING AS PERFECT AS CAKE!!??

I love cake. But I love frosting even more...


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate being out of touch here


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this new coffee flavor - vanilla nut - yum!


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate the cold and knowing it is only going to get worse


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cold weather - it lets me wear all the warm cozy things I have in the closet


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate having to go back to work after Vacation


----------



## debbie5

I love that I had a very realistic dream of being at the beach the other day!
THEN I woke up....


----------



## morbidmike

I hate raking leaves


----------



## debbie5

I love sleeping.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate dry skin cracked fingers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love Taco Bell.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate quarantine


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the fall


----------



## morbidmike

I hate summer too hot don't like to sweat on my props


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love long naps.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate knowing there are other things that I should be doing


----------



## The Creepster

I love money


----------



## The Archivist

I hate not being able to get a decent job to pay for my halloween prop ideas and internet connection!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how gorgeous a day it was today


----------



## morbidmike

I hate radio stations that play christmas music all the time


----------



## debbie5

I love that I remember when "The Christmas Season" was still called that, and it didn't start until AFTER Thanksgiving..not while Halloween stuff was still full price & in the aisles.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate new marketing techniques pushing all the holidays earlier and earlier baa humbug


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the peace and quiet that is in my house at this moment.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate raking leaves


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the soft glow of a flickering candle.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate that my house is still a mess after Halloween...


----------



## morbidmike

I love brisk mornings sunny but cold yeahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate when people are mean to animals.

Ok, that being said, I gotta go beat my dogs.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love eating


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate baking.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love days off


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate working on weekends


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love having time to just lounge on the couch watching a movie.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate finding the fridge empty


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love finding the fridge full.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate going outta town again dammit


----------



## ededdeddy

I love getting home from work


----------



## fick209

I hate getting home from work just to realize I have to go right back for something I forgot


----------



## morbidmike

I love going home and not being outta town


----------



## fick209

I hate when neighbors dog craps in my flowers


----------



## morbidmike

I love my dog crapping in Fick209's flowers that way I dont have to pick it up


----------



## fick209

I hate that I now have to clean up Mike's dog's poop before I step in it AGAIN


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love when a service company gives good service, though it is a rare occurence these days indeed.


----------



## fick209

I hate spending 1/2 a day at work getting the entire office clean just to have 1 of the work crews come back full of mud and walk across the clean floor.


----------



## morbidmike

I love walking on floors with muddy boots


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when my body comes up with ANOTHER problem for me to deal with. (my eyes this time.)


----------



## The Creepster

I love burning my problems


----------



## debbie5

I hate shaving my pits.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love getting to go home for the day.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate when people do not show up


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love playing games here on the forum.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate changing the litter box


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love changing the litter box???


----------



## fick209

I hate the fact that my dog has bad gas today


----------



## ededdeddy

I love Nyxie's sense of humor


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of whatever it is one of my co-workers just heated up in the microwave


----------



## ededdeddy

I love naps


----------



## Lady Nyxie

ededdeddy said:


> I love Nyxie's sense of humor


Why thank you. Not being very brilliant or good looking, I had to find some way to get by in society and so I developed this borderline witty/smart-a** sense of humor. :googly:

I hate when the dog plays potty checker every 10 minutes all night long only to get out there and do nothing.


----------



## The Creepster

I love homemade stuff olives


----------



## debbie5

I hate parent-teacher conferences...especially when I have to meet with my daughter's Halloween-hating Commieteacher!!


----------



## fick209

I love getting the crews out the door in the morning and having the office to myself (sooo peaceful)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate how gooshy the ground is getting where I walk the work dogs


----------



## fick209

I love the fact that the grass has gone into dormant stage - no more lawn mowing for me for about 6 months


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate fights


----------



## ededdeddy

I love love


----------



## Spooky1

I hate when I don't have time for lunch at work.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love hearing that that happens to others too. Sorry Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that Spooky1's lunch got delayed


----------



## The Creepster

I love when my toast talks to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that my toast gives me the silent treatment


----------



## The Creepster

My toast Loves me so much that its willing to go talk to Roxy's toast


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Creep)

I hate when my arm falls asleep because I slept on it funny and then gets all pins-and-needles on me


----------



## The Creepster

I love when the night comes and its peaceful


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate working early


----------



## fick209

I love working early - that means get to go home early


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate finding something in food that isn't supposed to be there


----------



## The Archivist

I love being able to discuss things with people that have the same sort of obsession that I do.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

fick209 said:


> I love working early - that means get to go home early


I hate that most of the rest of the world seems to get flexible schedules and understanding bosses.

Every place I seem to work has a die hard 8 - 5 mentality.


----------



## debbie5

I love grocery shopping at midnight: music blaring, low lights...kinda like a nightclub in the grocery store...it even smells like bad fish over in the back (near seafood) just like in a club....


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate getting into arguments with the wife...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love lazy quiet Sundays.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of sauerkraut


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love the aroma of Thanksgiving day.


----------



## debbie5

Moondog- call me for a change of pace. I'd be willing to get into an argument with you for FREE! (How about the "I do all the HARD work and you do all the outside, FUN work" argument, Or how about: the Your Family Are A Bunch of Idiots argument? Or Please Keep the Heat Turned Down argument? So many to CHOOSE from...).


----------



## fick209

I love having friends over to watch f-ball game, then being able to go outside and enjoy a spectacular game of boccee ball in the middle of november (not too common in MN)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate football.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm with you on that one, Nyx)


I love singing


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate most sports.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love theater


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate watching the news.


----------



## ededdeddy

I love being on here


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that Ed and Lady Nyxie aren't here to play with right now


----------



## stick

I would love to have something to do at work.


----------



## The Archivist

I hate having my allergies kick up because of the wind. I can't smell anything!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love making a friend smile


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate being cold.


----------



## fick209

I love when the sun shines


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a hangnail


----------



## fick209

I love the days I have time to go home and make an actual lunch instead of eating at office


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when you're eating something deliciously spicy and your nose starts to run and you don't have a tissue handy


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love the fact that I left the office to go to lunch with co-workers today.


----------



## fick209

I hate that the majority of people in my town not only already have x-mas lights up, but they are already turning them on at night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing Christmas lights AFTER December 1st (we also saw a house with lights up already this past week - TOO SOON!)


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having a Lama


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love rainy Saturday's when you can sleep the day away without any guilt over non-completed chores.


----------



## fick209

I hate the fact that nobody else at work ever re-fills the forklift after using it. Every single time I am in the middle of unloading a large freight shipment, I run out of gas.


----------



## nixie

I love ramen noodles


----------



## fick209

I hate ramen noodles (sorry nixie, but after living on them through broke college years, I can no longer even stand the sight of them)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love when my dogs play nicely.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having back hair


----------



## debbie5

I love white chicken chili.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the thought of back hair.


----------



## fick209

I love making everyone at work happy with something as simple as bringing a pan of rice krispie bars for everyone to share.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I don't work in Fick's office


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that people haven't brought much junk food to work lately... makes me fatter than I already am.


----------



## Night Watchman

I hate that Charlie Brown never kicked the football.


----------



## The Creepster

I love seeing the neighbors house on fire...its so festive for the holidays Yay


----------



## debbie5

I hate men's nostril hairs. (Creepster)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love guys with just a little chest hair. (sorry Creepster)


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that women don't appreciate my hairy attributes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love not having hordes of chest hair


----------



## The Archivist

I hate the christmas season. All that forced holiday cheer when the rest of the year we can't stand one another.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love date night


----------



## debbie5

I hate washing dishes.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love watching old movies


----------



## debbie5

I hate pill balls on fabric.


----------



## haunted canuck

I love the fact that real halloweenies despise christmas


----------



## fick209

I hate coming back to work after a wonderful 4 day weekend


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love coming back to work after a wonderful 4 day weekend.


----------



## The Archivist

I hate working with styrofoam when its windy outside!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love catching up with Haunt Forum friends


----------



## fick209

I hate customers who won't listen to any of my advise about their heating systems just because I am female.


----------



## debbie5

I love being showered and fresh. SNIFF ME! I'm dandy.


----------



## fick209

I hate that the temp outside has dropped 10 degrees in the last hour.


----------



## debbie5

I love that it snowed..for only seconds, but it was snow.


----------



## The Archivist

I hate dealing with library computers that have more viruses than the CDC in Atlanta!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love playing my violin


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate a messy room


----------



## fick209

I love bringing Sergio to work with me, sure makes it entertaining


----------



## The Creepster

I hate christmas cheer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love homemade Chex party mix.


----------



## debbie5

I hate Chuck E Cheese's .


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the feel of the sun coming through my office window on a winter morning.


----------



## fick209

I hate that there's no sun here in MN today - just cold and cloudy


----------



## The Creepster

I love it when my muscles, burn and hurt after a great set!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting asked to provide information about a project I know nothing about


----------



## debbie5

I hate seeing Creepster in his leotard, doing the uneven parallel bars.....
oh- wait- I'm supposed to post a LOVE one??


----------



## The Creepster

I love the way the largest people wear the tightest cloths....Mc yum!..... have seconds...


----------



## fick209

I hate that it's now dark out at 4:30 PM


----------



## RoxyBlue

(agreed)

I love Whoppers brand malted milk balls


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having a tail


----------



## debbie5

I love a clean, soft, fluffy poodle-lambie dog.


----------



## fick209

I hate single digit degree mornings


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love working on a new craft project


----------



## fick209

I hate not having any new craft projects to work on.


----------



## debbie5

I love thick socks, warmed on the space heater before I put them on.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate when I can't remember where I left my appendages


----------



## Spooky1

I love Debbie5's new avatar :googly::biggrinvil:


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having a pin-up


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love making someone's day


----------



## debbie5

(What "avatar"? That's my picture!!)

I hate having a headache.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how my decoupage project is going so far.


----------



## The Archivist

I hate having vision problems. I hate slow computers. I hate not being able to find a date for New Year's. (I wonder if Gothic Candle would be willing to fly down...Just teasing.)


----------



## debbie5

Love that the State overpaid us money and now we have to pay back $7000. NICE. Like I *HAVE* $7000 to pay back. Can't pay back $10 a week as that would take 15 years...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate walking on ice


----------



## fick209

I love that the wind was absolutely perfect today for ice surfing, never had a more perfect breeze for it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate the thought of ice surfing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how my dog looks when she's sitting next to me with paw raised in hopes of getting a treat.


----------



## debbie5

I hate not having a garden to tend or ice in the driveway to chop.


----------



## fick209

I love that the big winter storm many of you across the nation are experiencing is going to completely miss my area.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate eating a pickle while sneezing


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that Spooky1 is baking brownies right now


----------



## debbie5

I hate not sending out Christmas cards for another year ($$)....


----------



## The Creepster

I love land sharks


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate feeling tired almost all of the time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the taste of warm brownies fresh from the oven (and they will be even better with vanilla ice cream and chocolate syrup)


----------



## fick209

I hate that the floor heat in the office quit working last night and won't have part to fix it until tomorrow...my feet are freezing!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love that it doesn't get as cold here as it does in MN.


----------



## fick209

I hate that I'm not going anywhere warm for vacation this winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Christmas


----------



## debbie5

I hate the season as it's a constant fight against getting fat and being cold all the time. Eat less, exercise more, wear every item of clothing you own.


----------



## fick209

I love how well Tom Hanks was able to capture all of the different characters in Polar Express


----------



## The Creepster

I hate christmas carolers


----------



## The Archivist

I love how Creepster hates everything


----------



## The Creepster

I hate my positive outlook on life


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing The Creepster unsuccessfully pretending to be a mean, nasty, crusty old bugger:googly:


----------



## fick209

I hate that my sewer vent pipe on roof froze last night


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I love Friday... oh, yeah, and not living in the frozen state of MN. (Sorry Fick)


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> I hate christmas carolers


I love Christmas carolers, they taste yummy! :devil::zombie::voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of scorched microwave food


----------



## ededdeddy

I love sleeping cats


----------



## The Creepster

I hate christmas music thats synced with lights


----------



## fick209

I love getting a laugh out of all of Creepsters Christmas comments


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when a computer network program update screws with programs that were working fine before the new one was installed


----------



## ededdeddy

I love sunny days if they still are brisk


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a hangnail


----------



## fick209

I love that the sun is shining and that it's finally above 0 degrees


----------



## debbie5

I hate that it's so cold it makes my lungs hurt.


----------



## fick209

I love that our 2 week long cold snap in MN finally looks like it's done, calling for highs in the 20's next few days!


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having enough evil kitty's to attack at my command


----------



## The Archivist

I love the fact that it is currently 6 days and counting till my nephews show up!! I finally get to give their presents I made!


----------



## The Creepster

I hate it when people don't think random violence is funny


----------



## The Archivist

Whatda'ya talking about Creepster, I love random violence!! Especially when its done to people that deserve it. Like Christmas carolers....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that the benefit Christmas concert I'm playing and singing for tomorrow night may get snowed out


----------



## The Creepster

I love it when my kitty cats and I sing together in the shower...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I will never see The Creepster singing with his cats unless he posts a video:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I can make a movie of that.......and no one will ever see it


----------



## The Archivist

I hate the winds. They bring on my allergies and clog up my ears and sinuses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how pretty snow looks until I have to shovel it:googly:


----------



## The Archivist

I hate waiting for my nephews to show up this Tuesday.


----------



## The Creepster

I love that they say "a cookie munching fatty" is not a good role model for kid *DIE SANTA DIE*


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I do not have an automatic body washer.....sick of washing myself, the kid, the dog....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that, in spite of the heavy snowfall this weekend, the roads were clear by this morning.


----------



## fick209

I hate that you guys got all the snow, we don't even have enough to snomobile yet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would love to send all our snow to Fick


----------



## The Creepster

I hate sharing


----------



## fick209

I love coming to work and the dog from the neighbor business is already waiting at front door to play with Sergio.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate the media


----------



## The Archivist

I love that Creepster is annoyed by so much.


----------



## fick209

I hate that I opened my big mouth about wishing we had more snow here: big storm is supposed to start tomorrow and possibly continue into Saturday.


----------



## The Archivist

I love it when someone trips and falls down in the mud while wearing white.


----------



## fick209

I hate that someone "borrowed" the stapler off my desk this morning and I have not seen it since.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not having to go anywhere tonight.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having all the tea in china


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way those cookies Spooky1 is baking smell - yummy!


----------



## The Creepster

I hate smelly cookies...phewww


----------



## The Archivist

I love my presents. 24 hours of peace and quiet away from the ceaseless noise of humanity. The other one is walking to the mall just to watch the comedy of people trying to find non-existent parking spaces to run around inside trying to find a last minute gift for people that would ordinarily drive them nuts any other time of the year!


----------



## scareme

I hate that Kevin doesn't have any happy pills. Maybe I should share some of mine with him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting Starbucks gift cards


----------



## The Archivist

scareme said:


> I hate that Kevin doesn't have any happy pills. Maybe I should share some of mine with him.


Have plenty of happy pills...problem is that I'm not allowed more than one a day.


----------



## The Creepster

I love being a disgrace


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of burnt chicken feathers


----------



## The Creepster

I love burning chickens


----------



## scareme

I hate when my daughter gets mad at me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how quiet it is here at work this morning


----------



## The Creepster

I hate vacuum cleaners


----------



## morbidmike

I love 8 track players


----------



## The Archivist

I hate that it's too cold and rainy out to make stuff.


----------



## morbidmike

I love cold weather cause Im hott blooded check it and see I got a fever of a hundred and three


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when someone messes around with a cheesy song!!


----------



## The Creepster

I love the way stainless steel smells when I burn


----------



## scareme

I hate being alone in the house, when the dog thinks he hears something outside.


----------



## The Creepster

I love being in someones house and making a little noise...just enough to raise suspicion


----------



## morbidmike

I hate it when the creepster dont invite me along for a good time


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing Morbid Mike and The Creepster twitting one another


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having more twitting time


----------



## The Archivist

I love you guys!!


----------



## morbidmike

I hate people getting mushy JUST HATE ME!!!! jk


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would love to hate Morbid Mike, but I can't hate anyone


----------



## morbidmike

I would hate to not have the hate emotion


----------



## scareme

I love peanut M&Ms.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have no horns


----------



## morbidmike

I love my horns there pointy


----------



## fick209

I hate that I have no horns and just a pumpkin costume to dress in


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being inside where it's warm


----------



## morbidmike

I hate the warmth I'm the freeze miser


----------



## The Creepster

I love staples


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate paper cuts


----------



## The Creepster

I love paper


----------



## morbidmike

I hate trees


----------



## The Creepster

I love my new cage


----------



## morbidmike

I hate it when my wife dont change my diaper


----------



## The Creepster

I love the smell of my nose


----------



## scareme

I hate steroids. They'll be the death of me yet.


----------



## scareme

I love steroids. I can't live without them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate peppermint


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> I love steroids. I can't live without them.


On the juice huh?:googly:

I love going to the mail box


----------



## scareme

I hate getting bills in the mail.


----------



## The Creepster

I love my re-loading bench


----------



## fick209

I hate year end inventory...why do we have so much inventory???


----------



## The Creepster

I love my new shovel


----------



## fick209

I hate unloading freight when it is this cold - right now -10, windchill is -32


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing my musician friends


----------



## morbidmike

I hate brussel sprouts


----------



## fick209

I love going home from work while it's still light outside


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having more padding on my walls


----------



## scareme

I love popcorn in movie theaters.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate it whn people throw jujubee's at me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love throwing jujubees at people in theaters


----------



## morbidmike

I hate my fellow employees


----------



## fick209

I love having a clean, organized office to work in...where the hell is my desk?


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that Fick wont move the shoebox out from under the bed...I can't see


----------



## fick209

I love that my killer dog took care of whatever was under my bed last night


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that Fick did not post a video of her killer dog going after the evil thingy under the bed


----------



## The Creepster

I Love Drop SETS


----------



## morbidmike

I hate the word phone


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having an answering machine so I don't have to answer the phone in person


----------



## The Creepster

I love coughing up BLOOD


----------



## The Archivist

Creepster, you missed the hate part. Oh, well at his age I guess it's to be expected.

I hate it when I feel like going for a walk the weather intervenes.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that the Ravens beat the Patriots.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the sound of sports games on TV


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I found a new shiny button to play with


----------



## morbidmike

I hate that I sqashed my finger trying to put up 8 ft shelves by my self


----------



## The Creepster

I love having pickles for breakfast


----------



## fick209

I hate having to roto-root


----------



## morbidmike

I love it when Fick has to roto root thats funny poopy hands


----------



## The Creepster

I hate it when 911 won't return my calls


----------



## morbidmike

I love when you fart and it makes a squeeking sound


----------



## fick209

I hate when people talk about their farts...I really didn't need to know that it squeeked


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my friends who are so kind to me here.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have no more milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love milk


----------



## debbie5

I hate ..ummm....I forgot.


----------



## fick209

I love my new Delta Touch kitchen faucet


----------



## morbidmike

I hate the fact that Fick wont drive to Mich to install my Delta touch faucet I'd pay her 38 cents


----------



## The Archivist

I love it  when my father gets all paranoid about having friendships online rather than going out and meeting people personally.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate how road salt coated my car is right now.


----------



## The Archivist

I love the look on people's faces when they realize that I was teasing them about how good road salt tastes on popcorn.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate being outta beer and the buttler wont go get me some cause the chauffer is on strike and the maid is at the creepsters house


----------



## fick209

I love that creepster pays more than $.36/hr


----------



## The Archivist

I hate the fact that its not build season yet.


----------



## nixie

I love that I am going to bed now...


----------



## The Archivist

I hate that no one wants to join me in the chatroom...


----------



## morbidmike

I love that Sara Palin is on the tv rite now Grrrrrr Grrrrrrr


----------



## fick209

I hate being in charge of the menu for sunday mornings tailgate party


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my dog


----------



## morbidmike

I hate working when there is posting to do


----------



## fick209

I love posting when I should be working


----------



## morbidmike

I hate being done with work hehehehe


----------



## The Creepster

I love selling a caddy motor


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when my neighbors have a scrap pile when doing remodeling work and aren't home when I want to ask them if I could go through it.


----------



## morbidmike

I love dumpster diving for prop treasure


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate hangnails


----------



## The Creepster

I love watching things BURN


----------



## fick209

I hate that my dog won't come inside, barking crazy at something


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love peanut M&Ms


----------



## fick209

I hate cleaning the bathroom at work...these men are pigs


----------



## The Creepster

I love having poor aim:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

fick209 said:


> I hate cleaning the bathroom at work...these men are pigs


I love that your a maid too me and the creepster been in the market!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I hate when people complain about their life...when they choose to live that way


----------



## morbidmike

I love to kick people in the shin who complain


----------



## The Archivist

I hate surgical procedures that involve needles.


----------



## The Creepster

I love Brutal things in life....please don't ever make them go away


----------



## fick209

I hate that this purple crap in my hair did not wash out in "just one wash" like the directions said...4 washes later and here I sit with pink hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

For Fick's sake, I love that the Vikings won:googly: Other than that, I don't care who wins


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having pink hair to match my pretty new dress


----------



## morbidmike

I love being bald so I dont have pink hair


----------



## The Creepster

I hate only having 19 inch Biceps-----Muahahahahahahahah


----------



## morbidmike

I love my new props


----------



## fick209

I hate that I have not started any new props yet


----------



## morbidmike

I love that I am pulling ahead of fick hehehehe


----------



## fick209

I hate that I can't go to New Orleans this weekend


----------



## The Creepster

I love being able to evade high speed pursuits


----------



## scareme

I hate rats coming in my backyard and eating my birdseed. How can I kill them without hurting the birds?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this hazelnut flavored coffee I'm drinking - very smooth.


----------



## fick209

I hate all this fog that we've had the past couple days...can't even see the buildings across the street


----------



## The Creepster

I love solitude


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I get a piece of grit in my eye


----------



## The Creepster

I love trying to picture that


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of burnt meat


----------



## morbidmike

I burning meat outside of roxy's window


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when ne'er-do-wells show up in the yard


----------



## The Creepster

I love when I can't move


----------



## morbidmike

I hate pushing people in wheelchairs


----------



## The Creepster

I love peanut butter


----------



## Spooky1

I hate noise.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

I love that it was 70 degrees today


----------



## debbie5

I hate that there are no good rock concerts coming my way any time soon....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that cartoon Spooky1 posted


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that they stole my spoon


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that spring is almost here


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that springs not here now


----------



## The Archivist

I love that I figured out the mechanism for my flailing arms TPC.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate lines


----------



## The Archivist

I love Estella Warren.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate dog poop in the snow


----------



## fick209

I love that it is snowing, & all the dog poo is getting covered up


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when I see that a whole bunch of interesting haunters are in GC, but leave en mass when I sign in.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I love the fact that some horror conventions are right around the corner!!...or coroner =)


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I'm allergic to most face lotions, and the one I used for 15 years is discontinued (showing off swollen, flakey eye..ugh).


----------



## The Creepster

I love that burning flesh smell


----------



## Moon Dog

I love that our two dogs wait all day for me to sit down so they can jump in my lap.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate nothing at the moment.


----------



## The Creepster

I love the attention to details some members exhibit


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I have trouble getting to sleep


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love payday


----------



## fick209

I hate that I might lose a big bet to a haunt forum member tomorrow


----------



## scareme

I hate when fick talks that way. Farve will do it!


----------



## The Creepster

I love the attention to details


----------



## scareme

I hate nit-pickers.


----------



## debbie5

I love to eat the nits I pick off of the gorillas the the zoo (the male gorillas like me & tell me I'm soft...).


----------



## scareme

I hate eating an orange and a candy cane together, you'd think I'd stop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my Forum friends


----------



## The Creepster

I hate sunshine when its 10 degrees out


----------



## scareme

I love not having to cook for anyone else.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate cooking period


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing how creative people can be


----------



## The Archivist

I hate having the need to clean my apartment but no energy or attention span to do so.


----------



## morbidmike

I love handing out arse whippin's


----------



## The Creepster

I hate fibbers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love good story telling


----------



## The Creepster

I hate it when the ground is frozen and I have to lay on it


----------



## fick209

I love going through old threads and seeing all the wonderful props that have been posted on this forum over the years


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have no more soup


----------



## The Archivist

I love that the weather is clearing and the ground is drying out for me to start laying out my graveyard.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have to go have more fun


----------



## morbidmike

I love being boreing


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when my shorts are ripped and I don't notice until I'm far from home outside on a cold, windy day.


----------



## The Creepster

I love that the night is here


----------



## fick209

I hate that it's too cold to do anything right now


----------



## The Creepster

I love having a furnace


----------



## fick209

I hate unloading freight at -10 degrees


----------



## The Creepster

I love having a heated shop to work in


----------



## Tequila325

I hate being the youngest person in my school


----------



## The Creepster

I love having a means to an end


----------



## morbidmike

I hate being 1500 posts behind the creepster


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I have a new calculator so I can add up how many post I am ahead


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of sauerkraut


----------



## The Creepster

I love refried beans


----------



## morbidmike

I hate valentines day


----------



## fick209

I love my new custom hybrid fairway club


----------



## morbidmike

I hate the stick I got for Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love home fries made from scratch


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when someone says they'll call back yet never do.


----------



## morbidmike

I love people who call me .....but no one does cause I'm mean to people awwwww!!!!so sad


----------



## fick209

I hate the ice on the street that I live on...2 kids actually ice skated on the street today (good thing it's a quiet street & we all look out for the kids)


----------



## The Archivist

I love it <insert sarcasm here> when my parents do the usual dance of "what do you want to eat tonight" yet end up doing their own thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when guests get crabby:googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

I love the weekend


----------



## The Creepster

I hate carrots


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love tarot cake..er, I mean, carrot cake


----------



## Tequila325

I hate being stuck in one place


----------



## morbidmike

I love being able to pop my eyeball outta my head


----------



## Tequila325

i hate forgetting about important things


----------



## The Creepster

I love the night life..I've got to boogie


----------



## Moon Dog

I hate that the morning comes so soon.


----------



## morbidmike

I love that the wife was freaked out all night after watching paranormal activity


----------



## debbie5

I hate that the power of my third, all-knowing, all-seeing eye is only appreciated by my immediate family members.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being a spunky old broad


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having my own planet


----------



## fick209

I love a clean office (even if it only lasts for the day)


----------



## The Creepster

I hate my socks with holes in them


----------



## morbidmike

I love talking to wierd people


----------



## The Archivist

I hate stupid people.


----------



## morbidmike

I love stupid people they make me happy


----------



## fick209

I HATE winter, is it done yet?


----------



## Tequila325

I love winter, I wish it would last forever


----------



## The Archivist

I hate that its not a little bit warmer to dry out the ground, I want to get started!!


----------



## debbie5

I love that Creepster doesn't realize that ALL socks have holes in them...if they didn't, you would not be able to get your feet in!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog hates it when she gets little ice balls stuck in her feet while out wallking in the snow


----------



## debbie5

I love indoor plumbing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate sharing an outhouse with wasps and spiders (which we had to do when I was a kid and visited my grandmother in Vermont)


----------



## fick209

I love not really having anything to do at work today and currently am messing around making the basic shape of some new arms and hands that I plan to start the paper mache process on tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I can't work on props at work


----------



## The Creepster

I love that every women I know of is smarter then me


----------



## The Archivist

I hate the after-joke comedown feeling I have now that I've presented the cardboard computer gag gift to my brother.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing how wise The Creepster is


----------



## The Creepster

I hate how the day starts off real well and turns into JUNK


----------



## morbidmike

I love union meeting's first thing in the morning where people scream at each other


----------



## fick209

I hate that my vehicle is basically a solid block of ice right now


----------



## The Creepster

I love having fresh wounds


----------



## debbie5

I hate it when Creepster licks my wounds without asking first.


----------



## The Archivist

I love reading how Creepster grosses out Debbie5.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate sleeping in a mosquito net


----------



## Zurgh

I love killing mosquitoes.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate collecting tickle me elmo dolls


----------



## The Creepster

I love when the surgery fails


----------



## Spooky1

I hate going to the dentist.


----------



## The Creepster

I love that bed time is soon


----------



## debbie5

I hate when Creepster insists on sleeping in the BED instead of the nice warm dirt in his crypt....


----------



## fick209

I love mountain dew helping me get energized on these slow mornings


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when I get the overwhelming urge to do some outdoor groundwork and the weather forecaster calls for rain in the next day or two.


----------



## morbidmike

I love my sexy hott wife again


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when I'm searching for something online that OUGHT to be there and I CAN'T FIND IT!!!


----------



## fick209

I love something as simple as grilled cheese & tomato soup for supper


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I wasn't at Fick's house for dinner


----------



## The Archivist

I love my electric blanket, so warm when my apartment is so cold...


----------



## morbidmike

I hate I gotta go to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I'll probably be leaving work early today because of inclement weather


----------



## fick209

I hate that I never get to leave work early because of bad weather...the bad side of living only 6 blks form work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that the upgrade to our accounting system that we installed today is working properly


----------



## Spooky1

I hate computer viruses, I hate whoever creates them, and I hate anyone who puts them on the web (May they burn in Creepster tender care). I also hate that I downloaded a trojan/virus on my computer at work getting some pictures for HR Gigers birthday to post on the forum. (I love that my IT guy was able to fix things, I owe him a lunch if we ever get back to work with all the snow due this weekend)


----------



## scareme

I love my hubby! (today, we'll see what tomorrow brings) He called all the way from Guam just to say he loved me.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I can't fit more hackers into my crematorium


----------



## morbidmike

I love watching hackers catch on fire


----------



## Tequila325

I hate cleaning!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I love being a pig


----------



## Tequila325

i hate my brother he is such a hooker


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love the new ideas I have for my next couple of props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that Stolloween lives so far away - his props would look really good in our yard


----------



## fick209

I love looking at Stolloween's website for inspiration, knowing full well I'll never reach that skill level, still love looking


----------



## MorbidMariah

I hate how much storage space we DON'T have. :madkin:


----------



## morbidmike

I love cleaning the basement for my wife so she'll quit complaining


----------



## Tequila325

I hate having nothing to do on a Saturday night


----------



## morbidmike

I love clear sunny day's


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate an empty bag of Doritos.


----------



## Tequila325

I love snow


----------



## The Archivist

I hate not being mobile to go out and find the things I need for my haunt and 2010 $20 prop challenge. (Eye appt this thurs. Here's to hoping!!)


----------



## morbidmike

I love porcupine soup with extra quils


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate when the alarm goes off in the morning.


----------



## The Creepster

I love seasons in the abyss


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate icy roads


----------



## The Creepster

I love my new hair piece


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the thought that a man as manly as The Creepster would think he needs a hairpiece


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I could make you believe that I would need a hair piece lol....


----------



## fick209

I hate shoveling snow off the roof at work, it's a steel roof and slippery as heck


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love the possibility of a day off work due to snow


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having more junk mail


----------



## morbidmike

I love having 6 in of new snow....NOT!!!!


----------



## fick209

I hate winter, and getting tired of wearing long underwear everyday:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I really don't have to be anywhere today - not that I have a choice


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that the time has come for the locking of my cage


----------



## Zurgh

I love to slip The Creepster the keys on the sly...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate being unorganized....uggg!


----------



## fick209

I love that I think I'm organized


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that theres no one here to play with


----------



## morbidmike

I love playing by myself I dont play well with others


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that someone ate all my chicken


----------



## fick209

I love chicken fajitas


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate that our cat thinks it's fun to wake us up at 4am.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I love watching The Office.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate not watching The Office


----------



## The Creepster

I love cable


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate computer viruses and trojans and malware


----------



## The Archivist

I love California weather...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate those Sweetheart Valentines Day candies...those chalky little hearts with words on them...blaaaag.


----------



## The Creepster

I love not conforming


----------



## fick209

I hate getting the winter blues... and having to go back to work tomorrow morning


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I am not alone on that bus


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate being behind a bus in traffic


----------



## fick209

I love that everybody at worked sensed that I am a little crabby today and they all stayed away from me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that it's snowing again (at least they aren't calling for much in the way of accumulation)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I love that were having a cooler winter in Florida.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have only so much time


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I love that I have one more day off.


----------



## fick209

I hate that I have to work when other people get the day off


----------



## The Creepster

I love pickles


----------



## fick209

I hate that I am now craving pickles and have none available to me


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> I hate that I am now craving pickles and have none available to me


:googly:I love that I have pickles..and you have cookies


----------



## fick209

I hate that you are throwing that back in my face, I WANT PICKLES!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I love doing the "I have a pickle" dance:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate walking under really large icicles


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love that the dinner dishes are washed and put away.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate that I still cant figure out this linkage problem I'm having


----------



## Spooky1

I love sharing the couch with Roxy


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I hate that my weekend is over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing how happy Spooky1 is with his new computer


----------



## fick209

I hate that I forgot my gloves this morning...unloading freight was a bit chilly


----------



## The Creepster

I love playing checkers against Lord Humongous


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that The Creepster does not post videos of himself being beaten at playing checkers with his cats


----------



## morbidmike

I love buying new material at menards


----------



## fick209

I hate that mother nature is going to tease me with a little warm up this weekend, then drop back down to single digits next week


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I hate that The Creepster does not post videos of himself being beaten at playing checkers with his cats


I am actually working on that

I love that Bruno is at 15 lbs at 9 months old...hes going to be a beasty KITTY CAT...WOOF!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I am actually working on that


Yay!

I hate paper cuts


----------



## The Creepster

I love grocery shopping cause it taste good


----------



## fick209

I hate that an element is out in my water heater & I can't seem to find the replacement for it at work


----------



## The Creepster

I love sunshine...


----------



## fick209

I hate that it's a whole 3 degrees outside right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a dog around to preclean my dirty dishes


----------



## morbidmike

I hate staying a motel with a old school computer I want my mac pro


----------



## fick209

I love the VISA olympic "Go World" Commercials


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having anymore soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the new Old Spice commercials


----------



## Spooky1

I hate the way my day has been going so far.


----------



## The Creepster

I love my new hydraulic press


----------



## fick209

I hate how dirty my vehicle is right now & too flipping cold to wash it


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love the fact that with each passing day we are a little closer to spring.


----------



## fick209

STOLLOWEEN said:


> I love the fact that with each passing day we are a little closer to spring.


AGREED

I hate that I am not a multi-millionaire who can do whatever I want whenever I want


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I'm not a multi-millionaire because then everyone would be stalking me


----------



## morbidmike

I hate roxy not being a multi millionaire so I cant stalk her:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love foiling Mike's evil plans


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having cat hair on my tooth brush


----------



## Dark Star

I love waking up to a sunny day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that the sun is not out here at the moment


----------



## The Archivist

I love that the "rainy" season in Socal is almost over so I can get started with ground work.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate snow and I want fall weather all the time


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love fall weather, too


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate fluorescent lighting.


----------



## fick209

I love clothes fresh out of the dryer...so warm


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate wrinkled clothes left in the dryer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love clothes that don't need to be ironed


----------



## fick209

I hate that one of the employees was in the office this weekend and turned the floor heat down to 55, don't touch my t-stat, it take a whole day for the heat pump to get the floor back up to 67


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love that I'm leaving work in a few minutes!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate having to work long days and still not get everything everything done


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing how happy Spooky1 is with his new laptop when he finally does get home from work


----------



## morbidmike

I hate spookys lap top that he stole from me


----------



## fick209

I love that the work day is done & I can go home and cut some syrofoam


----------



## NytDreams

I hate that I don't have any styrofoam to cut after I get home. :zombie:


----------



## The Creepster

I love misery


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate lack of work space.


----------



## jaege

I hate company


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## morbidmike

YUCK I hate swiss steak


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love fried onion rings


----------



## fick209

I hate that it's a cloudy, foggy day


----------



## NytDreams

I love that it finally isn't all cloudy and we have sunshine!


----------



## jaege

I hate nuts in my ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love to see people being inspired to work on their post counts


----------



## Tequila325

I hate post earrings, I want my gauges back


----------



## jaege

I love a woman in high heels.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate shoes that are too tight


----------



## jaege

I love those slipper sock things


----------



## The Creepster

I hate warnings


----------



## jaege

I love suggestions


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the way burnt chicken feathers smell


----------



## Goblin

I love Halloween


----------



## NytDreams

I hate that I can't afford to do everything I want to for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being married to someone who isn't a poopyhead


----------



## fick209

I hate that some of my co-workers think about nothing but themselves


----------



## The Creepster

I love giraffes


----------



## fick209

Damn it!!! You have me LOMAO again creepster

I hate that Creepster can make me laugh so easily


----------



## The Creepster

I love making people laugh..SHHHH don't tell no one


----------



## morbidmike

I hate laughter and giraffes and people shushing me and sand boxes


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love musical giraffes


----------



## Goblin

I hate Mondays


----------



## morbidmike

I love REO Speedwagon


----------



## fick209

I hate that I have no OJ in my fridge right now


----------



## Goblin

I love reading comic books


----------



## jaege

I hate non-winning lottery tickets


----------



## morbidmike

I love being royality...a royal pain in the arse


----------



## The Creepster

I hate being betrayed....the blood will flow


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love logical conclusions


----------



## morbidmike

I hate pompus people


----------



## fick209

I love having a clean garage and i don't care how much hell I get about it


----------



## haunted canuck

I hate friends that deliver chain letter e-mails


----------



## Goblin

I love decorating for Halloween


----------



## morbidmike

I hate dressing like a lady


----------



## The Creepster

I love vengeance


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I get a piece of grit in my eye


----------



## morbidmike

I love drywall dust in my eye's make's em all slimy


----------



## The Creepster

I hate idle chit-chat


----------



## Goblin

I love chatting with my friends


----------



## morbidmike

I hate talking period


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that Mike understands that "Silence is Golden" rule


----------



## The Creepster

I hate shiny, happy things


----------



## morbidmike

I love non human things


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having a rock with a string to tie around it


----------



## fick209

I love that all of our snow is disappearing quite quickly


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have all this free time


----------



## Spooky1

I love that it's 60 outside! Makes the walk to lunch much more enjoyable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate being bored at work


----------



## The Creepster

I love exhaust fumes


----------



## fick209

I hate that my bother just informed me that his kids (my wonderful nephews who I love) are spending the rest of the week with me starting tomorrow night


----------



## The Creepster

I love my hot tub


----------



## Goblin

I hate spinach


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love mashed steamed cauliflower with butter and pepper


----------



## The Archivist

I hate sitting next to people who are so deaf that the "music" they play on their headphones are loud enough to be heard 10 feet away get angry at you when you politely ask them to turn it down. (like its MY fault they're deaf!!)


----------



## The Creepster

I love getting free groceries


----------



## fick209

I hate that it's been raining all day


----------



## The Creepster

I love that Ken tried to kill me with a fork lift


----------



## morbidmike

I hate people on the highway ....schooling... drive atleast the speed limit dont pull out in front of the gunners doing 80 plus...when passing look behind you and to the side useing your MIRROR"S then administer blinker then stickit haul ass around person then get the hell outta my way!!! there will be a test on this at alater time


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I love that Ken tried to kill me with a fork lift


OMG, are you Kevin KLINE!?!?!?:googly::jol:


----------



## morbidmike

I love that people dont follow the post rules


----------



## Goblin

I hate when the humidity is 95%


----------



## morbidmike

I love cold weather but not snow


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> OMG, are you Kevin KLINE!?!?!?:googly::jol:


LOL I forgot about that movie...no I was actually talking about a MST 3k episode when Joel and the gang were singing "Ken tried to kill me with a fork lift...I wish I had that fork lift now" and "watch out its a Mitsubishi Montero"

I hate that milk is crunchy this morning


----------



## fick209

I LOVE that I can finish up my work tomorrow from my home office


----------



## GrimAftermath

I hate being teased with spring


----------



## debbie5

Are MST3000 episodes available somewhere?? youtube, or someplace better? OMG...I used to LOVE that show! All the smartass comments like WE used to make when watching the old, cheesy movies on boring Sunday afternoons in the living room...


----------



## Goblin

I hate brocholi


----------



## morbidmike

I love picking a banjo on the banks of a river where canoeer's go by


----------



## fick209

I hate Deliverance (both movie & book)...keep playing that banjo Mike


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Are MST3000 episodes available somewhere?? youtube, or someplace better? OMG...I used to LOVE that show! All the smartass comments like WE used to make when watching the old, cheesy movies on boring Sunday afternoons in the living room...


Yes they are available...but I am not telling

I love that its Friday...and I am going to be very naughty


----------



## The Archivist

I hate sitting here in the library at the computers and having to put up with some moron that listens to Hindi music that is WAY too loud and refuses to turn it down. I even had the librarian talk to him but the moment she leaves, the volume level starts creeping back up! Creepster can I borrow your hammer?


----------



## The Creepster

I love sharing my hammer....more finger prints:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I hate green beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love fish & chips


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that the sun is gone


----------



## The Archivist

I love driving the speed limit as long as it pisses off a line of rushed drivers.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate people who do what is posted above me cause you'd be the first on to bitch when someone does it to you while your in a hurry


----------



## The Archivist

I'll love it when I read the comment that Mike's gonna post when he reads that I'm rarely in a hurry these days... Phbbbt!!


----------



## Goblin

I hate extremely hot and humid summer days


----------



## morbidmike

I love being a jerk cause I'm good at it


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that the vulture hasn't finished cleaning up that dead deer near our house so we can score a good deer skull


----------



## The Archivist

I love it when someone else gets in trouble for something I caused. :devil:


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that my son likes to make props with me


----------



## The Creepster

I hate when this game thread gets french


----------



## Goblin

I love a good steak dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate cleaning a messy microwave oven


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I hate working in the rain.


----------



## The Archivist

I love working with animals.


----------



## The Archivist

I hate working with people.


----------



## morbidmike

I love working with dead people


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate working with brain-dead people


----------



## The Archivist

I love bitching about brain-dead people.


----------



## Zurgh

I hate insomnia


----------



## The Creepster

I love when people come to my door and I ask if they are here for the wake....


----------



## Goblin

I hate spiders


----------



## morbidmike

I love hiding in the basement


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate how crowded our basement gets sometimes


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I have found out the point


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when the weirdos on the street want to talk to you in whatever strange language they are rambling in and there's no place to run away from them.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I hate when people run away from me when I'm trying to talk to them because they don't understand me...


----------



## Goblin

I love pistachio nuts


----------



## fick209

I hate how poorly I did on my 1st round NCAA picks


----------



## The Archivist

I love coming up with ideas for April Fool's Day. The more cerebral, the better.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate april fool's day and every other day but halloween


----------



## Moon Dog

I love Halloween.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate the fact it's not halloween for 6 months out of the year


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I love the fact that we can work on halloween projects year round!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love getting down to the last couple coats of paint


----------



## morbidmike

I hate having an obsession with prop building


----------



## fick209

I love the beautiful weather we are having in MN today


----------



## The Archivist

I hate not being able to have my own garage where I can work on projects whenever I feel like it. (I live in an apartment)


----------



## fick209

I love having a garage to mess around in


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## morbidmike

I love liver and onions


----------



## Zurgh

I hate spicy without flavor


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cotton fabric because it doesn't build up a static charge in winter


----------



## The Creepster

I hate being bored


----------



## The Archivist

I love boring people.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that the time has come


----------



## morbidmike

I love being the model for a laytex suite


----------



## Goblin

I hate having a sinus headache


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I have only a few days until


----------



## fick209

I hate that I have to sit in boring training class all day tomorrow


----------



## Tequila325

I love that today is my birthday
I hate that my best friend is in the hospital


----------



## The Creepster

I love that the sun is shining and I am angry


----------



## fick209

I hate that I have to wake up at 5 AM tomorrow


----------



## morbidmike

I love that I dont have to wake up at 5 am or 6 or 7 or 8 maybe 9


----------



## Zurgh

I hate the Royal asses who do that thing that pisses me off every day...


----------



## Goblin

I love the old horror and sci-fi movies of the 50's and 60's


----------



## morbidmike

I hate my boss


----------



## The Creepster

I love Fridays because.... wait..I am my own boss


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hate waking up in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love French toast


----------



## The Creepster

I hate water beds


----------



## Zurgh

I love sleep


----------



## The Creepster

I hate sun reflecting off water


----------



## The Archivist

I love driving people I don't like nuts.


----------



## Zurgh

I hate the voices in my head when they argue.


----------



## The Archivist

I love mediating between the voices in my head...so many ideas, so little time.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate the Bay City Rollers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love chocolate chip muffins


----------



## Zurgh

I hate waking up not feeling awake or alert


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate waiting for polyurethane to dry !


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I hate taking anti-psychotics, but I love the way they make me feel!


----------



## The Creepster

I love mental giants who can read


----------



## scareme

I hate cold feet.


----------



## Goblin

I love a good desert.....when I can have it


----------



## fick209

I hate that somebody was using my desk on friday when I was gone, everything is out of place


----------



## The Creepster

I love a coward


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate not being done with my $20 prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know I will love Stolloween's $20 prop when he gets it posted


----------



## Goblin

I hate cooked carrots....but love them raw


----------



## Zurgh

I love cooked & raw carrots!♥♥♥♥


----------



## Goblin

I hate taking out the trash


----------



## The Creepster

I love stealing mass transit


----------



## Zurgh

I hate garden pests


----------



## The Creepster

I love the cool evening breeze


----------



## ghost

I hate my job...


----------



## Goblin

I love old horror movies


----------



## debbie5

I hate waiting for knee surgery. OW.


----------



## scareme

I love flowers in the spring.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when the air conditioner breaks down


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the fresh smell of rain in the wind


----------



## Zurgh

I hate yappy little dogs


----------



## Goblin

I love it when the weather's not too cold and not too hot


----------



## The Archivist

I hate it when I want to eat something really good but it's too high in Points values!


----------



## Goblin

I love Autumn


----------



## The Archivist

I hate screechy kids in the library. Whatever happened to discipline?


----------



## Goblin

I love looking at Halloween and Christmas decorations in the stores


----------



## fick209

I hate employees who are consistently 15 minutes late for work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how bright and fresh it is outside today


----------



## Goblin

I hate sinus headaches


----------



## The Creepster

I love being pushed to the brink by a certain demon


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when a vacation comes to an end


----------



## Zurgh

I love to love, when I can...


----------



## Goblin

I hate hot humid nights


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when things you install on your computer work the way they are supposed to


----------



## The Creepster

I hate technological advances


----------



## Goblin

I love vacationing at the beach


----------



## Zurgh

I HATE being sick


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having the office all to myself this morning


----------



## Goblin

I used to hate Spring when I had Allergic Rhinotitisis
(Pollen would bring on Ashma-like symptoms)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing all our perennials coming up through the mulch


----------



## Goblin

I hate cold showers


----------



## The Creepster

I love when I get my bell rung


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting divebombed by wasps


----------



## The Archivist

I love finding little treasures in the hillsides on my walks. Yesterday I found a solid wooden box (not one of the cheapies found at Walmart). The previous day, I found a 20 dollar bill in the gutter.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I can't find my slippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved that dark chocolate brownie I just ate


----------



## Spooky1

I hate seeing litter on the side of the road


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I love that I'm officially on vacation, and that I'll be camping for a week in the woods!!


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when I get a cold or the flu


----------



## The Creepster

I love not getting a cold/flu/sick for over 8 years


----------



## scareme

I hate putting holiday decorations away.


----------



## Goblin

I love putting them up


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of fresh asphalt


----------



## fick209

I love that my house is finally clean again after the busy weekend


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have nothing to do today


----------



## Goblin

I love connecting with old friends I haven't seen in years....and years....and years!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate sneezing on myself:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I love a good spooky horror movie


----------



## morbidmike

I hate movies with out blood and gut's in them


----------



## Goblin

I love to watch wrestling on tv


----------



## Dead2Rights

I hate people that don't understand my fascination with all things Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

I love chilly Autumn night when the full moon is out


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have no more destruction planned for today


----------



## Goblin

I love swedish meatballs


----------



## morbidmike

I hate all meat balls YUCK!!!!!!!! unless there flattened into hamburgers then sent me 6 or 7 thankyou


----------



## Goblin

I love long walks along the beach at low tide


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate stepping on a sea cucumber at low tide


----------



## Goblin

I love the smell of the salt air even if it does make you hungry as heck


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate when it snows in April


----------



## Goblin

I love watching the leaves start falling in Autumn


----------



## morbidmike

I hate leaves falling cause the new maid wont rake them


----------



## Evil Queen

I love a long hot shower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when you run out of hot water in the middle of a shower


----------



## Goblin

I love a lot of sweets at Christmastime


----------



## fick209

I hate that the touch sensor on my kitchen faucet quit working and I get to spend the night trying to figure out that piece of junk


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love mini Tootsie Rolls


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting sinus headches when it rains


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love a good thunderstorm


----------



## Goblin

I hate brocoli


----------



## morbidmike

I love that a plumber is having plumbing issues muhahahahah


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting sick while traveling


----------



## morbidmike

I love getting down with the sickness


----------



## Goblin

I hate earaches


----------



## morbidmike

I love pain and suffering


----------



## Goblin

I hate pain and suffering.....especially mine


----------



## morbidmike

I love being awsome


----------



## Goblin

I hate pinched nerves


----------



## morbidmike

I love pinching nerve's


----------



## Goblin

I use to hate Mondays when I was working......Now I love them


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love spicy nacho cheese Doritos


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that the weekend is coming


----------



## Goblin

I love that the weekends coming


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having a catapult


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love living far from The Creepster's house - no telling what we would be finding in the yard if he ever got a catapult:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have to move JUST to do that to Dear sweet Roxy and the Cool Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love knowing ahead of time about The Creepster's evil plans


----------



## Goblin

I hate being on a no susar or salt diet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not having a sweet tooth


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not being allowed to play crash-up derby with the carts at the store


----------



## Evil Queen

I love playing crash-up derby with the carts when no one is looking.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate being asked to leave for abusing the carts


----------



## Goblin

I love watching the look on kids faces on Halloween


----------



## The Creepster

I hate my mouthwash..it taste like mint and that makes me ANGRY


----------



## Dark Star

I love how quiet it is when you hike to the top of a mountain


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate the mosquitoes that bite you on a hike.


----------



## Goblin

I love the view from the top of a mountain


----------



## Monk

I hate falling down a mountain


----------



## Evil Queen

I love the smell of the ocean.


----------



## Monk

I hate being so far from the ocean.


----------



## Evil Queen

I love camping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when you're camping and worms fall out of the trees into your hair and pockets


----------



## Evil Queen

I love cooking for family and friends.


----------



## Goblin

I hate cleaning up trash after the neighbor's dog messed with the trash cans


----------



## The Creepster

I love that my legs hurt


----------



## Goblin

I hate that I can't have milk shakes anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love an ice cream/ginger ale float


----------



## Goblin

I hate mosquitoes


----------



## Evil Queen

I love dancing like no one is watching.


----------



## Goblin

I hate jellyfish in the water when you're swimming at the beach


----------



## morbidmike

I love eating stewed jelly fish


----------



## Goblin

I hate when mice get in the house.....but my cats love it!


----------



## morbidmike

I love having 3 dogs and no cats


----------



## Goblin

I love to have another german shepard like I had 10 years ago


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I love spending a week camping in the woods!!


----------



## Goblin

I hate it I can't afford a week at the beach anymore


----------



## Evil Queen

I love reading old posts.


----------



## Goblin

I hated it when I had to work Sundays


----------



## scareme

I love working on cryptoquotes.


----------



## Goblin

I hate them thousand legged bugs


----------



## scareme

I love the cool breeze blowing in the windows.


----------



## Goblin

I hate a cold floor in the morning


----------



## scareme

I love the feel of clean sheets.


----------



## Goblin

I hate walking in mud


----------



## Evil Queen

I love mud pie.


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## The Creepster

I love showers


----------



## Goblin

I hate spiders in the room


----------



## morbidmike

I love thy neighbor when their all gone


----------



## Goblin

I hate heat rash


----------



## Evil Queen

I love kitties.


----------



## Goblin

I hate sardines


----------



## morbidmike

I love to hate people


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate reality tv.


----------



## Goblin

I hate being on a no salt no sugar diet


----------



## Spooky1

I Love Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I hate bugs in the room


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Spooky1:kisskin:


----------



## Goblin

I hate American Idol


----------



## Monk

I love America


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate doing the dishes.


----------



## Dark Star

I love bacon.


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate having to cook bacon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love spring weather


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate the spring allergies.


----------



## The Creepster

I love the morning


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate morning traffic.


----------



## The Creepster

I love MY NEW present to ME


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate I have no new toys


----------



## The Creepster

I love the morning breeze


----------



## Dark Star

I hate when people call when your trying to play games LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

I love the sound of the ocean waves.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that Roxy is not here...OH WAIT


----------



## Evil Queen

I love having lots of people to play games with.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love suddenly appearing out of nowhere

And I hate when someone appears out of nowhere even faster :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

I love posting with friends.


----------



## Goblin

I hate water in the basement when it rains


----------



## Evil Queen

I love the smell of the air after it rains.


----------



## Soni

I hate spring allergies


----------



## The Creepster

I love BRUTALITY


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a brutal hangnail


----------



## The Creepster

I love...the wind


----------



## Soni

I love the warm weather finally!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate destructive wind.


----------



## The Creepster

I love that soon I will be in PAIN


----------



## Goblin

I hate being in pain


----------



## Soni

I hate being hungry.......... about time for lunch


----------



## Goblin

I love sausage and eggs for breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate looking in my rear view mirror and seeing nothing but truck grille:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I love listening to the radio while I'm gaming, especially at Christmastime


----------



## Dark Star

hate the cuteness of Christmas


----------



## Goblin

I love to tease DS.......it's such fun!


----------



## morbidmike

I hate when my thongs shrink in the dryer


----------



## Evil Queen

I love being up early.


----------



## Soni

I hate that it is raining on my day off


----------



## Evil Queen

I love taking the little darlings to school, Freedom!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hate having to go to work on a beautiful day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love pumpkin spice coffee


----------



## Dark Star

hate loosing a pet


----------



## Soni

I hate spilling coffee everywhere


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate cleaning up spilled coffee.


----------



## Soni

I hate it when after I spilled that cup of coffee I also spilled a cup of water


----------



## Dark Star

Are we doing only hates this morning? ....I think we all need some caffeine lol


----------



## Soni

ok I have a love

I love it when I have decided I am too clumsy to clean the house and give up and play games on the forums instead


----------



## Dark Star

I hate it when you smile at someone and they don't smile back


----------



## The Creepster

I love my tooth collection


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate going to the dentist.


----------



## Goblin

I love a good snowfall........but not a hundred of them


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate to stub a toe


----------



## The Creepster

I love rubbing tootsies


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting shots


----------



## morbidmike

I love shots so much booze so little time


----------



## Goblin

I hate going to the doctor


----------



## morbidmike

I love waiting till I'm almost dead before going to the doctor


----------



## Goblin

I hate cooked carrots.....love em raw though


----------



## morbidmike

I love ME


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate being late.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love finally figuring out JT's horror movie picture challenge


----------



## The Creepster

I hate this unity thing


----------



## morbidmike

I love ....really nothing


----------



## Dark Star

hate making reservations and still having to wait


----------



## morbidmike

I love that you have to wait makes me giggle


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate gardening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cooking experiments that turn out well


----------



## Goblin

I hate really cold windy days


----------



## morbidmike

I love cold and windy so the grass dont grow


----------



## Goblin

I hate grocery shopping in the pouring rain


----------



## morbidmike

I love grocery shopping it's a free meal in the waiting


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate cleaning the bird cages.


----------



## Soni

I love it that it is Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fick209

I hate that I had to fire an employee this afternoon


----------



## Dark Star

love hot coffee on a cold day


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that you can't see pain


----------



## Evil Queen

I love the smell of burning sage.


----------



## Goblin

I hate tailgaters


----------



## Dark Star

love ice cold water


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate room temperature water


----------



## morbidmike

I love my little dog Izzaboo


----------



## Evil Queen

I love my dog Ladybug.


----------



## Dark Star

hate people who don't signal


----------



## Evil Queen

hate people who drive with their turn signal on all the time


----------



## morbidmike

I love flipping bad drivers the bird


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate drunk drivers


----------



## Goblin

I love my 6 cats


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that my phone is being naughty


----------



## Goblin

I love a day with no bill collectors not calling


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that theres a phone book on my roof


----------



## Goblin

How did it get there?

I love no more snow for a while


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate summer weather.


----------



## The Creepster

I love to wrestle the mail carrier


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting stomach viruses


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having great weather for a three-day weekend


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate watching crappy movies.


----------



## Goblin

I love fish and chicken dinners from Long John Silvers


----------



## morbidmike

I hate long john silver's with a passion


----------



## Goblin

I love watching new movies on dvd


----------



## The Creepster

I hate stale bread


----------



## Evil Queen

I love rye bread.


----------



## Goblin

I hate blood tests


----------



## Dark Star

love quiet mornings


----------



## Soni

I love that my Son is coming home from Chicago today, I missed the little guy!!!


----------



## Dark Star

awwww yeah funny how that happen isn't it.

hate going to the store to pick up something only to find you have come home with everything but


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate sleeping in late.


----------



## Dark Star

love peanutbutter


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that you licked the lid of the jar


----------



## Evil Queen

I love Wednesdays


----------



## The Creepster

I hate today


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate yesterday


----------



## The Creepster

I Love that I am not going to exist forever


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate running out of chocolate.


----------



## Goblin

I love getting letters from old friends


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that my mail box won't return my calls


----------



## fick209

I love a good steak supper


----------



## The Creepster

I hate picking up the tab...cheapskate


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate rap music.


----------



## The Creepster

I love red heads


----------



## bfjou812

I hate running out of beer


----------



## Goblin

I love sneaking regular sweets now and then


----------



## Soni

I hate running out of coffee


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate being hungry in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a parade


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate getting in the shower and discovering the soap is all gone.


----------



## Soni

I hate mondays


----------



## The Creepster

I love that soon the pain will come!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

I hate that the pain will come


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not being in pain


----------



## Goblin

I hate sinus infections


----------



## Soni

I love spring


----------



## Goblin

I hate ants in the kitchen


----------



## Evil Queen

I love a good nap.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate nap's and I wont take one


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate stubborn little brats who won't take a nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing Evil Queen keeping that Morbid guy in line


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I have to wait until tomorrow to lift again


----------



## Goblin

I hate leg pain


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I made good progress on a prop today


----------



## Goblin

I hate Monday blozz


----------



## The Creepster

I love my life


----------



## Goblin

I hate fig newtons


----------



## Evil Queen

I love kittens.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate ice


----------



## Evil Queen

I love ice.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate statistics


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the taste of a ginger ale ice cream float


----------



## Goblin

I hated getting those polio vacinations as a kid


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how my goofy new prop makes me smile when I look at it


----------



## Goblin

I hate it looks like rain AGAIN


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate election years.


----------



## Goblin

I love homemade peanut butter balls


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate grubs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when everything goes well at a doctor's appointment


----------



## Goblin

I hate when it doesn't go well at the doctor's office


----------



## fick209

I love that my nephew called and asked if I would come watch his 1st ever golf tourny tomorrow


----------



## Goblin

I hate mosquitoes in the house


----------



## morbidmike

I love eating mosquito's there tasty


----------



## Evil Queen

I love shopping for Halloween supplies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate waking up with a headache


----------



## Evil Queen

(make him sleep in his own room lol)

I love listening to my birds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LMAO)


I hate hitting my funny bone


----------



## Soni

I hate being sick


----------



## Evil Queen

I love anti-anxiety meds.


----------



## Soni

LOL!!!

I love spending time with friends


----------



## Dark Star

I hate when you know it is going o be a bad day


----------



## Soni

I hate having a sore butt after a long horse ride


----------



## Goblin

I love a good breakfast sandwich


----------



## The Creepster

I hate not having mind control


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the Creepster's powers are limited


----------



## Goblin

I hate having a leaky heart valve. The fluid makes you cough all the time and the 
fluid pill makes you go to the bathroom all the time


----------



## Evil Queen

I love fabric shopping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate not being able to stay home with Spooky1 on this gorgeous day


----------



## The Creepster

I love drivers that don't pay attention


----------



## Goblin

I hate I might be getting a cold


----------



## The Creepster

I love listen to LORD H sing while hes on the toliet


----------



## Goblin

I hate not having any money all the time


----------



## morbidmike

I love not having money so no one ask's for any


----------



## Goblin

I hate that everyone asks to borrow money when they know I can't afford it


----------



## The Creepster

I love all this disposable income


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting heartburn


----------



## Dark Star

I love never having heartburn lol


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate running out of Tums


----------



## scareme

I love the weekend!


----------



## Goblin

I hate that I can't kill my neighbor and get away with it. lol


----------



## Evil Queen

I love Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

I hate running out of my favorite chips


----------



## Evil Queen

I Love Rock N Roll.


----------



## Dark Star

hate people with no manners


----------



## Evil Queen

I love free samples.


----------



## Dark Star

hate cold pools


----------



## Evil Queen

I love swimming.


----------



## Goblin

I hate late dinners


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I can't feel my legs


----------



## morbidmike

I hate that I cant see my head


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved the dinner we just had


----------



## morbidmike

I hate being unproductive today


----------



## The Creepster

I love my stocked bar


----------



## morbidmike

I hate I have no beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not having any beer at all


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that statement


----------



## fick209

I love that Creepster now has a stocked bar, time for another road trip


----------



## Goblin

I hate going out on a rainy night


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love that I finally cleaned my basement


----------



## Goblin

I hate that mine keeps flooding when it rains


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love a bowl of cereal for a snack.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that I can't have any salt anymore


----------



## The Creepster

I love being alive for another day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate how scared my dog gets when there's a thunderstorm


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I don't get scared when it thunderstorms


----------



## Dark Star

hate that we rarely get thunderstorms


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love going out to dinner with Spooky1


----------



## fick209

I hate the cold cloudy weather we are having today...no golf for 3rd day in row


----------



## Goblin

I love the warm spring day we're having today......wonder how long it'll last?


----------



## Soni

I hate my job


----------



## Goblin

I love the fact I don't have to work anymore


----------



## Soni

I hate that it is freaking cold outside today


----------



## Goblin

I love that it is 76 degrees today


----------



## Soni

I'm kind of disliking you Gobby grrrrrrrr......... 76 freaking degrees and rubbing it in  lol!!!


----------



## Goblin

I love to tease Soni! lol


----------



## Soni

I hate the wind


----------



## Goblin

I love a late night thunderstorm


----------



## Soni

I love to hear my wind chimes


----------



## Goblin

You were supposed to be "hate" sweetie

I hate hailstorms


----------



## Dark Star

Love the feeling you have AFTER working out


----------



## Goblin

I hate Mondays


----------



## morbidmike

I love having noting to do that I dont want to do


----------



## Goblin

I hate those thousand legged bugs


----------



## morbidmike

I love squished bug's


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting a headache


----------



## morbidmike

I love giving someone a headache


----------



## Goblin

I hate phone calls from solicitors


----------



## The Creepster

I love picking at wounds


----------



## Goblin

I hate tomorrows trash day


----------



## morbidmike

I love bathing in trash


----------



## Goblin

I hate taking the trash out


----------



## Spooky1

I love hunting for fossil shark teeth


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when I run out of my favorite chips


----------



## debbie5

I love being able to walk again !!


----------



## Goblin

I hate bugs in the room


----------



## fick209

I LOVE that there are no bugs in this room (that I know of)


----------



## Goblin

I hate plain chips with no dip


----------



## Soni

I love it that I don't have to go to work today


----------



## Monk

I hate it when I have to work and others do not.


----------



## Evil Queen

I love listening to the birds wake up in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate how confusing different health plans can be


----------



## Goblin

I love a day with no rain


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that I am not being tormented right now


----------



## Goblin

I love getting paid the money someone owes me


----------



## The Creepster

I hate that the wind blew away my tent...or was it the moose


----------



## Goblin

Lol.

Chicken and potatoes for supper


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when a computer program doesn't work the way it's supposed to for no apparent reason


----------



## The Creepster

I love that I have hardware program that works great....I am not a PC this is my ideas for Windows 7


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I can't actually use a hammer on my computer


----------



## Goblin

I love that my computor is running okay.......knock on wood


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate blinding migraines.


----------



## Goblin

I love supper from MacDonalds


----------



## apetoes

I hate getting paper mache paste in my hair


----------



## Evil Queen

I love payday.


----------



## apetoes

I hate bill pay day


----------



## The Creepster

I love taking all your money


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the way sauerkraut smells


----------



## Goblin

I love getting new comics today


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I hate having to call the plumber...THIS MIGHT BE THE WORST MONTH OF MY LIFE!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the quiet time between projects


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting old sometimes


----------



## morbidmike

I love being angry


----------



## Goblin

I hate being sick


----------



## morbidmike

I love winning last post game


----------



## Goblin

I hate I'm always hungry


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I got to meet some HauntForum folks today


----------



## Goblin

I hate headaches


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love knowing how happy my dog will be when she gets home from the kennel today


----------



## Goblin

I always hated leaving our dog at the kennel


----------



## The Creepster

I love ramming shopping carts with my truck


----------



## Dark Star

I hate that they put mayonnaise on everything when you eat out


----------



## Goblin

I love mayonnaise


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when it gets hot and humid outside


----------



## Goblin

I love when it's not too hot and not too cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a splinter


----------



## Goblin

I love chicken nuggetts for lunch


----------



## fick209

I hate weather in Mn right now


----------



## Goblin

I love the weather here right now


----------



## morbidmike

I hate warm sunny day's


----------



## Goblin

I love the bank was empty so I could get in and out real quick


----------



## morbidmike

I hate the goblin robbed my sleepy bank LOL


----------



## Goblin

I love quiet nights


----------



## morbidmike

I hate most neighbors


----------



## Goblin

I love tomorrow is my weekly trip to Martinsville


----------



## morbidmike

I hate that I bored already at 6:57 in the morn


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Cheetos


----------



## The Creepster

I hate greasy food


----------



## Goblin

I love playing games with Soni


----------



## Dark Star

I hate not getting stuff done that I should


----------



## Goblin

I love a mid-day chat


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate stepping in something yucky


----------



## Evil Queen

I love reading.


----------



## Dark Star

I hate grocery shopping


----------



## Goblin

I love getting new comics every Friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of fresh asphalt


----------



## Goblin

I love quiet Saturdays


----------



## fick209

I hate that it's too cold & wet to do anything outside right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love fresh strawberry/blackberry shortcake


----------



## Goblin

I hate paying bills


----------



## Dark Star

I love black and white photography


----------



## Goblin

I hate that it's hot one day and cold the next


----------



## morbidmike

i love sunny cold days


----------



## Goblin

I hate movies that make no sense whatsoever


----------



## morbidmike

I love cat napping


----------



## Goblin

I hate ants in the house


----------



## Dark Star

I love my new keyboard


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when my arthitist flares up


----------



## fick209

I love that I have no signs of arthritis, yet


----------



## Goblin

I hate muscle aches from yard work all day


----------



## The Creepster

I LOVE MUSCLE PAIN....MORE....wheres a BUICK I can PRESS WOOOOOOF!


----------



## Goblin

I hate rainy days


----------



## morbidmike

I love makeing perfect sense about nothing


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting up early


----------



## Spooky1

I love how the birthday present prop we're making is turning out.


----------



## Dark Star

hate that is only going to get hotter here


----------



## Goblin

I love that today is my weekly trip to Martinsville


----------



## Death's Door

I hate being at work on a nice sunny day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Danish butter cookies


----------



## Dark Star

I hate drama


----------



## Goblin

I love finally getting to see the new kittens


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate rainouts - two Rockies games cancelled this week due to rain and snow !


----------



## Goblin

I love the new kittens.....all 5 of them.


----------



## fick209

I hate how muddy my vehicle is


----------



## Spooky1

I love that it's Friday


----------



## Goblin

I hate my sinuses are stuffy


----------



## The Creepster

I love that its Friday...Its MINE


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate seeing an invasive vine showing up in our yard


----------



## Goblin

I love spending less money today than I anticipated


----------



## morbidmike

I hate being a tall midget


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love to laugh


----------



## Dark Star

I hate that people don't spay or neuter their pets and let they run free to spread the population


----------



## Goblin

I love Mondays now that I don't have to work anymore


----------



## morbidmike

I hate not working.......on props that is LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

I love sleep, wish I was getting some.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting grit in my eye


----------



## morbidmike

I love my new prop that I wont show!!!!! muhahahaha


----------



## Goblin

I hate when my sinuses hurt when it rains


----------



## morbidmike

I love people in pain


----------



## Goblin

I hate people who can't give you a straight answer


----------



## Evil Queen

I love finding a great bargain.


----------



## fick209

I hate sunburns!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love gargoyles


----------



## Goblin

I hate having an upset stomach


----------



## scareme

I love the quite of mornings, before anyone else gets up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate pastel girly pink


----------



## Goblin

I love a good doctor's report


----------



## scareme

I hate getting a bad Dr.'s report. "Have your hospital bag packed and ready." Oh goody!


----------



## shar

I love little rubber ducks


----------



## Spooky1

I hate hot humid days


----------



## shar

I love hot humid nights.... means a storm is acoming! wheeeee


----------



## scareme

I hate when nothing is on TV, and I watch it anyway.


----------



## shar

I love it when nothing is on tv- it means friends may be online


----------



## Goblin

I hate humidity


----------



## scareme

I love when everything works out the way it is suppose to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when someone calls when I'm in the middle of posting:jol:


----------



## Goblin

I love when a thunderstorm makes the temperature drop


----------



## Spooky1

I hate when my controls fail for an assay.


----------



## morbidmike

I love beating people to a bloody pulp


----------



## Spooky1

I hate being beaten to a bloody pulp.


----------



## shar

I love using bloody pulp


----------



## Goblin

I hate hot days


----------



## fick209

I love 83 degree days with no humidity...today I LOVE MN weather


----------



## Goblin

I hate idiots who have nothing better to do than come up with computor viruses


----------



## Evil Queen

I love chili dogs.


----------



## Goblin

I hate hot weather


----------



## The Creepster

I love solitude


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a splinter


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Creepster said:


> I love solitude


on a long motorcycle ride......


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## morbidmike

I love liver and onoins


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of burnt chicken feathers


----------



## The Creepster

I love wrestling with a imaginary plant thats trying to sell me Ginsu knife set


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that you didn't get pictures of that wrestling match


----------



## Death's Door

I love the fact that I can lift 25 lb dumbells over my head 15 times.


----------



## Goblin

I hate late night wrong number phone calls


----------



## The Creepster

I love it when I fall down and someone ask if I am ok and I bite them on their leg


----------



## Spooky1

I hate being bitten on the leg by Creepster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being surrounded by goofballs


----------



## Goblin

I hate hot muggy days


----------



## ededdeddy

I love rain on those days


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when something you're drinking goes down the wrong way


----------



## Goblin

I love chilly autumn days


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate doctors who refuse to listen.


----------



## PirateLady

I love picking fresh vegetables from my garden


----------



## IMU

I hate when nasty bugs KILL my veggie plants!


----------



## PirateLady

I love spending time with family.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate my family and I turned them into props


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having four brand new tires on my car


----------



## Spooky1

I hate having to edit my posts because someone sneaked in ahead of me.


----------



## morbidmike

I love seeing spooky1 in dismay


----------



## Goblin

I hate movies that make no sense from beginning to end


----------



## PirateLady

I love driving with the top down on my car.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate riding in convertibles


----------



## Evil Queen

I love 80 degree temps in the summer.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that a bunch of the traffic lights are out between home and work. Fix the damn power the storm was on Sunday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Spooky1 even when he's a mite grumpy


----------



## Death's Door

I hate that I have a stomach ache.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that Roxy puts up with my occasional grumpiness


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate doing dishes.


----------



## Goblin

I love the fact I don't have to work them #@$#% 12 hour shifts anymore!


----------



## PirateLady

I hate that my summer vacation is almost over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love sitting back and admiring a finished prop


----------



## Goblin

I hate early morning appointments


----------



## PirateLady

I love going to the mall and people watching


----------



## morbidmike

I hate the mall and all the jack asses in it too well at least I hate crowds


----------



## MorbidMariah

I am SO right there with you on that. Malls frighten me. Too much lame prefabricated soullessness. BLEH.



morbid mike said:


> I hate the mall and all the jack asses in it


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cinnamon scones


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm. 

Cinnamon rolls fresh out of the oven


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Mmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Cinnamon rolls fresh out of the oven


Do you love them or hate them?


----------



## PirateLady

I hate people who try to be better then you.


----------



## Goblin

I love snow days now that I don't have to go to work in them


----------



## badger

I hate going back to work after a day off in the middle of the week


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a day off any day of the week


----------



## Goblin

I hate stomach viruses


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love summer storms


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that it starts to feel like fall in the morning


----------



## Goblin

I hate giving blood samples


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love coconut cream pie


----------



## morbidmike

I hate to love things


----------



## Spooky1

I love rhubarb pie

Hey Mike, I thought you loved to hate things


----------



## Luigi Bored

I hate that the most delicious things are the worst for your health


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## Luigi Bored

I hate runny eggs


----------



## morbidmike

I love it when bad things happen to people other than me muhahahahahahhaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate eating in a restaurant that lets flies in


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I hate eating in a restaurant that lets flies in


Well as long as the flies pay for their meals. 

I love to pick at everybody!


----------



## PirateLady

I hate to be picked on LOL


----------



## Goblin

I love to pick on friends


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate nose pickers


----------



## Goblin

I love comic book Fridays


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love brewing beer at home


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate paper cuts.


----------



## Goblin

I love being retired


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love Olathe corn !


----------



## Goblin

I hate sinus headaches


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I hate summer colds.


----------



## The Creepster

I love having hair that hurts


----------



## Luigi Bored

I hate lightning


----------



## The Creepster

I love unprovoked thoughts of mayo


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate bees.


----------



## badger

I love that Fall is coming...


----------



## Goblin

I hate my internet is STILL not straightened out


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love my dog


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that it was 50 degrees this morning - it starts to feel like fall !


----------



## Goblin

I hate hot humid weather


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love a Rockies 3-run homer against the Phillies


----------



## The Creepster

I hate it when a prank backfires and no one gets hurt.......


----------



## Goblin

I love it when problems are solved so easily


----------



## morbidmike

I love when the problems fall on other people than me


----------



## The Creepster

I hate the taste of bleach


----------



## morbidmike

I love to put bleach in peoples coffee when their not looking


----------



## The Creepster

I hate the way my cheese sandwich takes my car for a joy ride and brings it back with no gas in the tank...a dent..AND a parking ticket


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love Creepster's possessed cheese sandwich.


----------



## Luigi Bored

I hate it when there's nothing good to eat in the fridge


----------



## Goblin

I love sub sandwiches from Walmart


----------



## Luigi Bored

I hate saltine crackers


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I love oysters!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love sucessful Make N takes !


----------



## Goblin

I hate when vacations come to an end


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love the chill in the air when halloween arrives


----------



## Goblin

I hate when holidays come to anend


----------



## Luigi Bored

I Love Autumn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

I hate blood tests


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love my house!


----------



## creep factor

I hate liver


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## The Creepster

I hate reinforced installations


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love building a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## autumnghost

I hate bad neighbors.


----------



## Goblin

I love reminiscing with old classmates.......and I do mean old. lol


----------



## badger

I hate green beans...


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love green beans with cream.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate forest fires !

http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=153127&catid=339


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love hearing the rustle of pine trees in the forest.


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## badger

I love grilling...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a hangnail


----------



## The Creepster

I love a new mysterious PAIN


----------



## Luigi Bored

I hate the constant ringing of phones


----------



## Goblin

I love Swiss steak


----------



## The Creepster

I hate having a llama as a couch


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love smelling dinner as soon as I walk in the house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that dinner isn't already on the table when I walk in the house


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love waking up to the smell of coffee brewing in the morning.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when something breaks down on the car


----------



## dan_ryan

i love fridays after a long week


----------



## Zurgh

I hate getting sick on Fridays, after a long week...


----------



## Goblin

I love seeing the new Halloween stuff in the stores


----------



## Luigi Bored

I hate that it's still over 100 degrees in late September!


----------



## Spooky1

I love working on props with Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

I hate when weekends and holidays come to an end


----------



## PirateLady

I love the leaves turning, air getting crisp and autumn in general


----------



## Goblin

I hate Mondays


----------



## Luigi Bored

I love my wife!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love the the big props are all done, and I just have a few odds and ends left to do. : )


----------



## Goblin

I hate spinach


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate Olive Oyl


----------



## Goblin

I love Autumn


----------



## PirateLady

I hate stinkbugs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when an idea I have actually works


----------



## Goblin

I hate auto repairs


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I love that it's October, and it no longer looks "odd" when I hang a dead body from tree in my front yard.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that it will all be over in 3 weeks


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love when neighbors start to put out their Halloween decorations. I start to see my influence in the things they they make - ideas taken from my haunt. The Evil is spreading : )


----------



## Goblin

I hate not having the money to buy some of the Halloween stuff I want


----------



## Evil Queen

I love not having made big plans for Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it's another rainy day


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that its not a blizzard this year like it was last Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

I hate not having enough money to get some Halloween stuff I saw


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that everything went without a hitch this year

Good weather, lots of ToTs, zero prop malfunctions - a great Halloween !


----------



## Goblin

I hate that someone messed with my stuff Halloween night after 11 pm.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love seeing everyone's haunt pics and vids - there are some really talented people here!


----------



## Goblin

I hate I haven't the money to do any of it


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that some of the best things in life are free


----------



## Goblin

I hate that some of the best things aren't free


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that my glass is half full, and the waitress always keeps me from getting half empty by bringing another round : )


----------



## Goblin

I hate decorating and we get no TOTs


----------



## Evil Andrew

We are finally getting some snow tonight. I hate that motorcycle season is over for a few months : (


----------



## Goblin

I love to watch it snow.....and that I don't have to drive in it anymore


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I nod off in the chair at 6pm, and then can't sleep at bedtime....I am turning into my mother...I remember being disgusted with her when I was a teen & she used to do this..I thought she was SO LAME. OMG. Hormones.


----------



## Goblin

I love dinner from Arbys


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm , Arby's

I love when Goblin picks up the check


----------



## debbie5

I hate that no one has really LOOKED at the Arby's logo but me....it looks like....umm...ya know.....

http://cantbeunseen.com/what-has-been-seen/unmoderated/11558-arby-s-logo-is-a-red-cowboy


----------



## Evil Andrew

A cowboy hat ?


----------



## debbie5

Exactly. A very tall, beefy cowboy hat.


----------



## Goblin

I love quiet Sundays


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate that motorcycle riding season is over : (


----------



## Spooky1

I love the crawl fish at Popeye's!


----------



## Goblin

I hate when car repairs don't last


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that winter ales are starting to show up at the liquor store


----------



## debbie5

I hate hemming my kid's pants...I think a shot of growth hormone might be easier.


----------



## Spooky1

I love rhubarb pie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate cleaning up dog poop in the house


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm with Spooky


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> I'm with Spooky


Do you love it or hate it? lol :googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm rhubarb pie !


----------



## Goblin

I love next week is Thanksgiving


----------



## Zurgh

I hate Insomnia, a lot.


----------



## Evil Queen

I love biscotti.


----------



## Zurgh

I hate eye twitches.


----------



## Goblin

I love it's a week till Thanksgiving


----------



## scareme

I hate when my feet are cold, it makes the rest of me cold.


----------



## autumnghost

I love the smell of pumpkin pie. That equals the holidays for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I don't have a piece of warm pumpkin pie to eat right now


----------



## debbie5

I love that my pharmacy (and my doctor) accidently gave me antibiotics I am allergic to. Their computer system is supposed to "catch" it before it gets dispensed, and it didn't. So I'm taking it. Perhaps DEATH IS ONE DAY CLOSER! Yay! Am I itchy yet??


----------



## Goblin

I hate taking shots


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love drinking shots 
: )


----------



## debbie5

I've never had a booze shot in my life.

I hate wearing a bra. I miss my little boobs.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love provocative posts : )


----------



## debbie5

I hate when Evil Andrew leaves his socks under the couch.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate losing my socks


----------



## debbie5

I love sunrise.


----------



## Goblin

I hate having heart pains


----------



## debbie5

I love an electric blanket...cozycozycancer.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love a big breakfast


----------



## Goblin

I hate having to go without food and water
for 12 hours before a blood test


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew said:


> I love a big breakfast


....while Goblin is fasting : )


----------



## debbie5

I hate waiting for blood test results. Hope all goes well, Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

I love the Christmas season


----------



## debbie5

I love the smell of the purple Febreeze cleaning stuff. (How sad>)


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love watching Debbie huff cleaning products - heh heh


----------



## Goblin

I hate having chest pains


----------



## debbie5

AGAIN, Gob?? Aww..so sorry. 

I love waking up to a wintery sunrise. Such pale, watery colors. I'm blessed to live in a house with amazing views of the sky. It's great to live on a hill.


----------



## fick209

I hate house-sitting for my parents....sooooo boring


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love going over to Fick's folks house while they are gone. I eat all the food, make long-distance calls, invite biker friends over for a kegger, take everything that's not nailed down to the pawnshop.....it's a great time : )


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## autumnghost

I love grilled cheese and soup on a cold winter's night.


----------



## debbie5

I love my own liver. And kidneys.
And I hate going on my 4th week of coughing. I think I was gonna go to the doc on Friday...I never did get there.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love _The Walking Dead_


----------



## debbie5

Aww..thanks Evil.

I hate being pestered for nookie.


----------



## Goblin

I love going to the beach in the summer


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate being a pest : )


----------



## debbie5

I love making the pest go away...


----------



## Goblin

I hate when you cook a frozen dinner and it turns out awful


----------



## debbie5

Stouffer's dinners are the best out there. 

I love warm socks.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate that I've been off the forum for a long time


----------



## autumnghost

I love that my friends and family put up with me talking about Halloween props while decorating the Christmas tree.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love going away happy


----------



## debbie5

I hate when the liquid soap spills inside of the cabinet...everywhere.


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## debbie5

I hate feeling all stiff and ancient in the morning.


----------



## autumnghost

I love J.R. Ward books. But the next one doesn't come out until March - dang it!


----------



## debbie5

I hate that an online gamer friend keeps saying he's gonna come visit me...and it's getting a bit "creeper"...


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love 60 degree days in December


----------



## fick209

I hate that I will not see 60 degrees again for at least 5 months


----------



## debbie5

BITE YOUR 60 DEGREES!

I love chocolate covered cherries..too much.


----------



## Goblin

I hate brocholi


----------



## debbie5

I love sunshine in winter.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love sit tin by the fireplace , with the little dog on my lap,
and the big dog on my feet : )


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I bought some really cool chasing/fading LED lights, and it's like 15 degrees outside....like I'm putting them up.


----------



## Goblin

I love that weekend is finally here again


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that I was so dang good this year, Santa has already brought me some presents


----------



## Goblin

I hate that they're gonna close the bridge for a couple of months


----------



## debbie5

I love having another day of a headache- so many in a row that I've lost count.  NOT.


----------



## Goblin

I hate having sinus headaches


----------



## fick209

I LOVE that I don't have to work on a job site for the rest of the week...thank you slightly broken elbow


----------



## debbie5

OW FICK!

I hate that these damn mini powdered donuts have so many calories. My ass is going to apply for statehood soon.


----------



## Goblin

I love the fact I don't have to work anymore since it's gonna be 2 below today!


----------



## autumnghost

I hate that I don't have all of my Christmas presents made yet.


----------



## debbie5

I love that for some reason, gift shopping was very easy this year.


----------



## fick209

I hate that work is so busy I can't sit in office for next week, I have no choice but to just grin and bear the cold and the pain.


----------



## Goblin

I love a lot of sweets at Christmas.


----------



## scareme

I hate being so hungry.


----------



## debbie5

I love eating everything not nailed down and listening to my ass grow....


----------



## scareme

I hate when my ass doesn't fit into anything I own.


----------



## Goblin

I love the Christmas season


----------



## debbie5

And now..we vomit...stomach bug.


----------



## autumnghost

I hate the stomach flu


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate when they f you at the drive- through


----------



## debbie5

Evil Andrew said:


> I hate when they f you at the drive- through


is that a special order?


----------



## Goblin

I love Christmas cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love whe Goblin brings over a plate of cookies for Xmas


----------



## Goblin

I hate to tell you I have no idea where you live


----------



## scareme

I love listening to old radio shows.


----------



## debbie5

I love it when Evil Andrew makes liver sausage cookies..


----------



## Evil Andrew

....I love that it was 70 degrees today ! 

Motorcycle weather in December !


----------



## fick209

I hate that I won't see 70 degrees for about 5 1/2 months


----------



## Goblin

I love that it is 5 days till Christmas


----------



## debbie5

..I hate when my 6 year old b*tches me out in the car on the way to school, cuz we never took her to church this weekend....


----------



## autumnghost

I love that my step-daughter is home from college for the college. With 3 - A's and 2 - B's thank you very mcuh.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that we've been having unseasonably cold weather for all of December.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being back on my feet again


----------



## autumnghost

And we love having you back


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, thank you, autumn! It's good to be back


and I hate that I lost out on seeing all the lovely people here for almost three weeks.


----------



## debbie5

I love that you are on your feet, and I won't make a naughty comment about you being on your back for 3 weeks...


----------



## Goblin

I hate that the neighbor's house caught fire right before Christmas


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your neighbor Goblin.

I love that it's such a clear night for watching the eclipse.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that it's cloudy here


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate that all the cookies are gone : (


----------



## fick209

I love that I just finally finished up my christmas cards


----------



## scareme

I hate I'm not finished yet.


----------



## Goblin

I love that I got the outside decorated today


----------



## scareme

It's about time!

I hate that there are only 24 hours in the day, I need more.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that Santa is already heading my way : )


----------



## Goblin

I hate that Christmas is almost over


----------



## scareme

I love that I've almost gotten the Christmas decorations put away.


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I spent 10 minutes of my life contemplating smoothing things over with my crazy, verbally abusive, alkie neighbor. It's just so weird to have to pretend he's invisible when I see him. I'm used to waving & saying "Hello" to people. But then again, according to him, I poisoned his dog, gave his wife asthma and he owns 500 sq feet of my property, so I guess he wouldn't take to the "smoothing" anyway.(sigh)


----------



## scareme

I love chocolate marshmallow hearts. Would you be my Valentine?


----------



## MorbidMariah

I just finished that up today, ScareMe.  Feels good to FINALLY have it done!



scareme said:


> I love that I've almost gotten the Christmas decorations put away.


----------



## scareme

I only have to label the boxes. Then hubby gets the fun part of carrying them out to the garage, and putting them up on the shelves.


----------



## MorbidMariah

LUCKY! I have to do it ALL myself.  My husband is a very hard worker when it comes to earning money, but EVERYTHING else falls on me...SIGH. And I work too! 2 jobs! Ok. Whining is done now.



scareme said:


> I only have to label the boxes. Then hubby gets the fun part of carrying them out to the garage, and putting them up on the shelves.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love the fun day my son and I had at the 105th annual National Western Stock Show !

http://www.nationalwestern.com/


----------



## debbie5

A black rodeo?? Argh...racism is still alive & well. How about a rodeo with PEOPLE who want to remember Martin Luther King, Jr.? Rope me, tie my feet, I'm done.


----------



## Evil Andrew

(you'll have to explain this one to me : ) Yes there are black cowboys. They are some of the top riders on the pro rodeo circuit today. They are vey proud of their skill and being an important part of our western heritage. Why would it be racist for them to put on a special event in honor of MLK Day ? At the National Western they also have a Mexican Rodeo. The riders are - you know - from Mexico. They are also very skilled horsemen, and are proud of their history and tradition of the vaquero. The events are a little different than the US rodeos. But you can see how the US rodeo evolved from Mexico.)


----------



## debbie5

See your mailbox, EA. Don't wanna get into this here.

Here's the bottom line:
"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character."


----------



## scareme

So EA, did you poke any cows? Get it? Cow pokes, poke a cow? Oh, never mind, I guess it's not that funny.

I hate jokes that nobody laughs at.


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## debbie5

I hate the sluggy feeling I have when I wake up.


----------



## debbie5

No offense was intended by this comment. I think we all come here to have fun, not to get pissed off. My apologies.



debbie5 said:


> A black rodeo?? Argh...racism is still alive & well. How about a rodeo with PEOPLE who want to remember Martin Luther King, Jr.? Rope me, tie my feet, I'm done.


----------



## Goblin

I love my new dvd player


----------



## debbie5

I hate that it's below zero here again...and we all want to go outside & play. It's sunny & beautiful again, just too cold!


----------



## scareme

I love that the temp is back up to 50. I guess winter is over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when I hit the panic button on my keychain by mistake.


----------



## debbie5

I love hot chocolate.


----------



## scareme

I hate noises when I'm alone at night.


----------



## Goblin

I love making noises when Scareme is alone at night


----------



## autumnghost

I hate silence.


----------



## debbie5

I love silence! Love love love!


----------



## Goblin

I hate driving in sleet and snow


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love watching the neighborhood kids sledding down our hill in that snow


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love onions


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a splinter


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love a wood fire in my fireplace


----------



## debbie5

^I love baked ziti with a Prevacid appetizer.


----------



## Goblin

^ I'd hate to eat dinner at Debbie's house


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love petting my 8 week old English bulldog puppy


----------



## Goblin

I hate weather that keeps changing from one minute to the next.
Rain to sleet to snow back to rain again!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love getting to work and taking over Last post first thing here.


----------



## autumnghost

Spiderclimber said:


> I love petting my 8 week old English bulldog puppy


 Ahhhh. Pet him/her for me too.

I hate not having a dog around the house.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I can send all of the hair and pee on the carpet to you 

I love sledding in the snow even though I am not a kid anymore


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting heartburn


----------



## autumnghost

Spiderclimber said:


> I love sledding in the snow even though I am not a kid anymore


If you're a haunter you're still a kid.

I love eating - I didn't get this figure on salads you know.


----------



## debbie5

I hate still feeling like sh*t and coughing. Oh, can I say "sh*t"? "Crap".


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being in a warm home, but not too warm


----------



## Goblin

I hate having to take 4 different medications


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love cleaning my workshop getting ready for my next project.


----------



## Goblin

I hate when the internet messes up


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love when the internet works so well, that the forum tells me I must wait 30 seconds between posts. You have 4 seconds remaining hehe.


----------



## Goblin

I hate unsweetened tea


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love unsweetend tea but only if it is fresh brewed and on ice.


----------



## autumnghost

I hate ice - on the streets. Give it to me covered in Mt. Dew and I love that.


----------



## debbie5

I love Mt. Dew. Too much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of hot asphalt


----------



## PirateLady

I love reading post on the forum.


----------



## scareme

I hate that when I get cold, my nose always gets the coldest. You can wear long underwear, socks on your toes, mittens on your hands, but there is nothing to wear on your nose to keep it warm while watching TV.


----------



## Dark Star

I love my haunt.


----------



## debbie5

I hate all the food commercials on television. Too tempting!


----------



## scareme

I agree debbie, I love beef jerky still warm from the dehydrator.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that many of the stores don't have slim jims anymore


----------



## scareme

I love the light off the snow at night.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> I love the light off the snow at night.


Did you say you like to light up snow at night?

I hate headaches


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I just ate a weird tasting cashew, and now wonder what exactly was IN IT that made it taste "off"? 

I love that kids are watching a movie and a big, growling angry bear came on the screen & they both said "That's Momma" and then laughed ....LOL.

(offering Goblin an Aleve)


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Goblin said:


> Did you say you like to light up snow at night?
> 
> I hate headaches


Street lights.

I hate that I can't set up this charity haunt. Sigh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how well Captain Morgan's Private Stock goes with hot chocolate


----------



## Goblin

I hate pouring rain when I go to feed the cats


----------



## debbie5

I love long hot showers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when the water suddenly turns cold in the shower


----------



## Spooky1

I love a nice long hot shower (oops, did I use up all the hot water Roxy )


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate when my wife runs a load of laundry in hot water eating all the water up before my shower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the smell of fresh laundry


----------



## Goblin

I hate 31 days of Oscar on TCM


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love netfix that so I can skip 31 days of Oscar


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I have to wash a sinkful of dishes, and it's almost 10 pm. Not enough hours in the day....


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I love Fall weather that is still warm enough to not warrant a jacket.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that there's a warrant out for GrimmEverafter's jacket.


----------



## debbie5

I love Gobby's unmedicated sense of humor.


----------



## debbie5

I hate mood swings. Mine.


----------



## Goblin

I love that Debbie doesn't swing when she in a bad mood


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate that debbie swings to the Christmas forum when in a bad mood. Get off the Christmas forum! oh wait, wrong kind of swinging?


----------



## debbie5

I love that I feel like bleh and am able to go back to bed soon. Bleh. Up til 3 am..grumblegrumblegrumble...


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate that I feel bleh from bad food at a Superbowl party I didn't want to go to and I still have to be at work. I was only up til 11 though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the smell of freshly brewed coffee


----------



## Spooky1

I hate working, when Roxy has a day off.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love getting a pay check from working (hate the working part)


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I took a nap and still feel bleh.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I love not having to wake up until noon most days.


----------



## autumnghost

I hate being envious that Grimm gets to sleep late.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being creative


----------



## Goblin

I hate paying bills


----------



## debbie5

I love grapes.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate that grapes are toxic to dogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the feel of the sun shining on my face on a cold winter day


----------



## Goblin

I hate the feel of the sun on my face on a hot day!


----------



## debbie5

I love warm socks.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I love warm socks.


Put them in the microwave! 

I hate when the dvd player doesn't play right!


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I love how room invasion by younger siblings can be deterred, if only for a while, by well placed skull and zombie hand props :lolkin:


----------



## Goblin

I hate taking meds.....but it's necessary


----------



## scareme

I love that meds are available, so Goblin is with us.


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting a headache when I'm whipping the fire out of everyone in games


----------



## autumnghost

I love the show Bully Beatdown on MTV2


----------



## debbie5

I hate having a sick kid..especially when I have a pounding headache, Day Three. whinywhinewhine.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love helping out a neighbor.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I hate trying to go to bed, and hearing squirrels running around the attic all night despite having Have-a-Heart traps all over it.


----------



## debbie5

Squirrels are my nemesis. I hate those lil things.

I love that Girl Scout Thinking Day is tomorrow, and all projects got done on time & how they were planned. Amen!


----------



## scareme

I agree with Grimm. And I hate they do it when hubby is not around. He thinks I'm imagining it.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Sad part is that everyone in my family including myself loves 'em. But the risk of them chewing through wires is just not worth keeping them around.

I love how when you actually want a pair of matching knee-high socks, you cannot find the other until a few hours later. (sarcasm lol)


----------



## scareme

I love that the weather has warmed up again.


----------



## Goblin

My sinuses hate rainy days


----------



## scareme

I love McCoy pottery.


----------



## Goblin

I hate Mondays


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love going to peoples houses like Grimms to catch the squirrels, (nuisance trapper as a side trade). ( Did you know that alot of times it is mice vs squirrels, they just sound really loud?) not always though.


----------



## Goblin

I hate people visiting when they're sick


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love Fridays knowing there is a weekend coming.


----------



## Goblin

I hate having nothing on late night tv to watch


----------



## debbie5

I love that my kid wrote me a note, asking me to leave the master bedroom & move into her smaller room. LOL...that takes cahones!


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting politically oriented emails


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love that my roof will be fixed in the next week.


----------



## Goblin

I hate having to take 4 meds a day


----------



## scareme

I love that I get to go to Dallas this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I love candy pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate lima beans


----------



## debbie5

I love that I'm going to go back to my appliance dealer and demand he take back & refund my money for the piece of crap dishwasher he sold me 10 months ago. I can't wait to get it out of my house...


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I hate that the family pug is always following me, and makes an ungodly whining bark when I go somewhere he can't.


----------



## autumnghost

I love that it was warm enough to walk around barefoot (indoors) this past weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate shoveling snow


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I love that most of the dolls I sew end up being unintentionally creepy enough to pass as Voodoo dolls. >D


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I was wrong, and that it's not a dishwasher problem, but that our local water has increased hardness by 400% since September. Yikes! Now i"m wondering WHY? But I bought stuff to take residue off of dishes.


----------



## Goblin

I love pistachio nuts. My sister got me a 4lb bag!


----------



## debbie5

I hate all this dry air.


----------



## Spooky1

I love how our newly renovated bathroom looks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate dealing with drywall dust


----------



## debbie5

I love when people post pics of their new bathroom (hinthint).


----------



## Goblin

I hate being sick last night


----------



## debbie5

Gee Goblin...did...you.......


BARF!?


----------



## Goblin

No

I love being well again!


----------



## autumnghost

I hate missing sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not having to go anywhere other than work or home for the next few days.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate beautiful week days followed by rainy weekends (the forecast for this weekend, blah)


----------



## debbie5

I love being an adult and deciding I would rather forego dinner and have a vanilla milkshake instead.


----------



## Evil Queen

I hate getting the kitchen all clean just in time to dirty it back up making dinner.


----------



## Goblin

I love the fact we didn't get the tornado they were watching for


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate my new cell phone network. Die sprint Die.


----------



## autumnghost

I love Pandora online radio


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate splinters


----------



## Goblin

I love peanut butter eggs


----------



## autumnghost

I hate coconut anything.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love my new vitamix, except that my wife is not good at what flavors combine to make a decent tasting smoothie.


----------



## Goblin

I hate brocoli


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> I hate brocoli


really? not even with a little dip? lol 

I love brussel sprouts!


----------



## Goblin

I hate brussel's sprouts too


----------



## PirateLady

I lovehot chocolate with marshmallows on cool evenings.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate when Roxy is sick


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love the slightly warmer weather.


----------



## Goblin

I hate there are no sugar-free doughnuts


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love waking up to sunshine.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate being sick


----------



## Death's Door

I love hanging with my buds after work today!


----------



## Goblin

I hate changing weather. Cold one day, warm the next.


----------



## scareme

I love Flogging Molly.


----------



## PirateLady

I hate soggy wet ground.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love friendly reminders from forum members


----------



## Spooky1

I hate seeing the people of Japan suffering through this disaster


----------



## Goblin

I love steak with baked potatoes


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate water in my basement


----------



## Goblin

I love the fact that Spring is just 4 days away


----------



## autumnghost

I hate that I'm so tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the music for "James and the Giant Peach"


----------



## Goblin

I hate dancing with the stars


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love a hard days work outside


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I hate that I have to get up early to go to work tomorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that I have a day off tomorrow


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I love spring thunderstorms.


----------



## Goblin

I hate heartburn


----------



## Haunted Spider

I love watching the water flow down the river behind my house


----------



## Merlyn67

I hate snow


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I love watching my koi.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate my phone. Second phone in a row that switches the time zone to Eastern European and bases my weather in Nicosia Turkey. I hate sprint


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having the windows open


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I hate Facebook


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I love my kids.


----------



## Goblin

I hate having a stiff neck


----------



## debbie5

I love that tomorrow, I collect all the Girl Scout cookie money, and will be done with this nightmare. (Now I'm just worried that one mom in particular is gonna KEEP the approx. $300 and not turn it in...)


----------



## debbie5

(and I woke up with a stiff neck, too! WTH?)


----------



## PirateLady

I hate having surgery and having 6 weeks to recover... I'm ready to get some spring cleaning done!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Chex party mix


----------



## debbie5

I hate the muddy backyard. Paw wiping!


----------



## PirateLady

I love the spring flowers coming up.


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I really hate my girl scout leader...not many people I've ever met who I absolutley cannot STAND.


----------



## Goblin

I love girl scout cookies


----------



## PirateLady

I hate trash day when all my neighbors loose trash ends up in my front yard.


----------



## Goblin

I love the fact we got just thunderstorms instead of tornadoes


----------



## PirateLady

I hate the fact we are forecasted for snow this weekend.


----------



## autumnghost

I love that we're doing a self defense seminar for a girl scout troop.


----------



## debbie5

autumnghost said:


> I love that we're doing a self defense seminar for a girl scout troop.


That is so cool!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate that debbie messed up the love/hate post but I agree that is very cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting back on my workout schedule


----------



## PirateLady

I hate watching daytime tv.


----------



## debbie5

I love that I have totally dropped going to the gym and just found a new job as a dirigible, floating over local football games.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it's raining again


----------



## PirateLady

I love making plans for the weekend with my hubby...


----------



## autumnghost

I hate that the weather is too crappy to work in the yard.


----------



## debbie5

I love being clean. Sniff me! LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that Spooky1 is still coughing and feeling under the weather, poor guy


----------



## MorbidMariah

debbie5 said:


> I love that I have totally dropped going to the gym and just found a new job as a dirigible, floating over local football games.


Ahahaha! Debbie, I feel ya. Although I am still going to the gym, I seem to be maintaining my derigible status. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

I hate having a backache tonight


----------



## debbie5

I love when kids hang out at my house. I dont love FEEDING them, but.....


----------



## Goblin

I hate still having a backache tonight


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I love watching my Cane Corso take a bath. ( he LOVES it!!!)


----------



## debbie5

I hate that my BIL has finally gotten so ill from his cancer & treatments that he has given up.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is so sad, debbie5.

I don't feel right posting a "love" right under your post. So I'll pass it on to the nest haunter.


----------



## debbie5

Nah..you can post a love thing. Everyone needs some love!


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Nah..you can post a love thing. Everyone needs some love!


I love that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hated chemotherapy (so I know how your BIL feels, deb, and tell him not to give up even when cancer sucks the most)


----------



## PirateLady

I love the love we share for each other on the forum.


----------



## debbie5

I hate that other forums arent' as well monitored as we are here, and people get mean.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Amen, debbie5

I love my new grill (even though I don't really know how to grill)


----------



## Goblin

I hate people messing with my cats


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ I love my doggies


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I love being able to finally go to bed.


----------



## Goblin

I hate Comcast dropped three channels on our cable


----------



## PirateLady

I love actually getting some housework done and not worrying about not being able to do it because of surgery.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I hate that you had to have surgery


----------



## Goblin

I love that it's stopped raining


----------



## PirateLady

I hate that spring can't kick old man winters butt and warm things up around here


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my husband


----------



## debbie5

Awwww.........


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love chicken wings


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> I hate liver


The liver is evil and must be punished, which I love.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when people want to chat about the time I'm going to bed


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love "Shameless"


----------



## Goblin

I hate that a mouse got in the house.....the cats love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I hate finding out that my dog and daughter need surgery all in the same day.


----------



## Goblin

I love today is comic book Friday


----------



## autumnghost

I hate my mattress - seriously it's time for a new one. Oww my back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love planning another bathroom renovation


----------



## autumnghost

I know I just post a little while ago but ...
I REALLY hate Microsoft Access. Can I please go back to Lotus Approach?


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I'm pretty sure I hate hate.


----------



## Goblin

I love ice cream late at night


----------



## debbie5

I really hate this whole property line issue with my neighbor. It's making me sad. I wouldn't mind it as much if I had actually done the mean things they accuse me of. And I hate that it's bringing me down.


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> I hate that I'm pretty sure I hate hate.


I love the way some people's minds work.


----------



## Goblin

I hate stomach viruses


----------



## debbie5

Ooooooooo...bad tummy. BAD!

I love that it's raining.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I have to go for an MRI.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^my poor honey

I love doing something silly and creative


----------



## ededdeddy

I hate being a stranger here


----------



## debbie5

I hate that ededd&eddy thinks he's a stranger. I remember you! Pull up a chair!


----------



## Goblin

I love what I see in the mirror. Awesome!


----------



## debbie5

I hate it when Gobby looks in the mirror with the windows open. NUDIE MAN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the color blue


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I'm stuck in a cube, on a beautiful day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having a window so I can see how beautiful a day it is


----------



## Spooklights

I really hate pollen.


----------



## Goblin

I love sugar-free chocolate covered marshmallows


----------



## debbie5

I hate that spring break is here & I forgot to plan ANYTHING for the kids to do.

We'll wing it.


----------



## Goblin

I love that it is a week till Easter weekend


----------



## scareme

I hate procrastinating, and yet I continue to do it.


----------



## Goblin

I love making new friends


----------



## debbie5

...I hate having to put gas in my car. $$CRINGE!


----------



## scareme

I'd love to be Goblin's friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate toilet paper that frays


----------



## Rahnefan

I love a clean house


----------



## scareme

I hate liver.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## Rahnefan

I hate when two adult humans talk to me simultaneously and each one ignorantly, selfishly expects me to actually hear what they are saying


----------



## scareme

I love talking to my hubby while someone else is talking to him, and watching him turn red.


----------



## Goblin

I hate constant weather changes. Pick one and stay with it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when the weather changes - keeps things interesting


----------



## Rahnefan

I hate when you plan something and the person it depends on doesn't bother calling to cancel, and you're stuck halfway through with no backup plan.


----------



## scareme

I love the color orange.


----------



## Goblin

I hate spinach


----------



## Zurgh

I actually love freshly prepared spinach


----------



## Goblin

I hate arthritis in my feet


----------



## Zurgh

I love days without arthritic pain & inflammation in any of my joints & parts. (Gout & arthritis sucks big time Goblin, I know your pain all to well; drink more water & take care!)


----------



## Goblin

I hate there are no sugar-free doughnuts


----------



## Zurgh

I like 'flipping the script'!


----------



## Zurgh

I hate it when I pull that kind ↑ of crap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my dog


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cool weather - now if we'd only actually get some


----------



## debbie5

I hate humidity.


----------



## scareme

I love air conditioning!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love drinking cervezas out on the patio and looking at Haunt Forum on my iPad. It's a cool 69 degrees right now : )


----------



## Goblin

I hate hot humid summer days


----------



## debbie5

I love that I've seen Mrs. Drunkie come out many times and survey the property boundary & fuss with the lil wire fence she's put up. What a waste of energy & time. It pleases me immensely to see her obsess!


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love duplicate posts on the same page : )


----------



## debbie5

I hate liver


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

I love chocolate ice cream sodas


----------



## scareme

I have to agree with the liver hating going on here.


----------



## debbie5

I love that other people will not eat a body organ whose purpose is to filter out bad things.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that one of my cats got hurt. (Nothing serious though)


----------



## debbie5

I still hate liver. Not mine of course. I love my liver, and none of you land-lubbing liver lovers are gonna eat it!


----------



## Goblin

I hate being sick tonight


----------



## debbie5

I love how happy the dog gets when hubby comes home. Well, when ANYONE comes to the door- could be a burglar..he doesn't care.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that there seems to be a lack of civility in the world today.


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I agree with Spooky1..but maybe it's just that us old folks remember the Good Ol Days....


----------



## Goblin

I love to remember the good old days.....sure beats nowadays!


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I got a case of the p**ps out in the middle of nowhere today. I know- TMI, but thank God for service stations...good thing I wasn't kayaking!


----------



## Goblin

I love having dinner from Short Sugar's Barbecue


----------



## scareme

I hate hearing strange noises outside.


----------



## Goblin

I love being last


----------



## debbie5

I love being last..cuz I am.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

*hate*

I hate that someone ran a red light next to me while almost rear-ending me as he went around me because I WAS stopping at the light and that he was on the phone and almost killed the kid on the bike who was about to cross


----------



## Goblin

I love pistachio nuts


----------



## scareme

I agree with Daughter of Darkness, I hate people talking on their cell phones while driving.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love fettucini alfredo


----------



## debbie5

I love sitting on the beach for 5 hours with not a damn thought in my head. Perfect.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate walking into a big spider web


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I thought I could go for a walk in sneakers without socks.Blister!


----------



## scareme

I love my new kitty.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate going to the dentist


----------



## Goblin

I love old horror movies


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that it is 5:41 pm, an 68 degrees outside. Think I'll take the dog for a walk : )


----------



## debbie5

I hate that my doggie is in pain & miserable. He looks so..so..pathetic.


----------



## Goblin

I love that the cat that was wild is now tame


----------



## debbie5

I love my new home in Gobby's house...meeoowwrrr..


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I hate going to the dentist


Granted I take a lot of drugs. I read "I hate going to the closet" and thought, boy that Roxy can get mad. lol


----------



## Goblin

I love it's the weekend


----------



## PirateLady

Hate not feeling like doing anything.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love cinnamon gum


----------



## debbie5

Eewww.. I HATE cinnamon gum! BLECk


----------



## Spooky1

I love cinnamon anything!


----------



## Goblin

I hate having an upset stomach


----------



## debbie5

did u eat a mikey burger?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm loving this tasty butter chicken I'm having for lunch - yoummmmmm


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I'm going to have a very late lunch today.


----------



## Spooklights

I love that I get off work at 3:00.


----------



## Goblin

I hate hot and humid weather


----------



## PirateLady

I love riding in my convertible.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that I always seem to get the hate option on this thread. I need some love. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, I'll give you some love, honey:devil:

I love how our spider makeover turned out


----------



## Death's Door

I'll take this one for Spooky - I hate being at work today. I need to be home in my yard.


----------



## Goblin

I love not having to work no more......but hate that I had to wreck my heart to do it


----------



## debbie5

I hate failing at mending things with my neighbors. And I hate that I am even trying to. I hate that I care about the relationship at all.


----------



## PirateLady

I love canning all this food this year... been lots of fun


----------



## Goblin

I hate that I'm feeling tired and run down a lot lately


----------



## debbie5

I love that I'm suggesting to Gobby to have his thyroid levels checked.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that they already have been


----------



## debbie5

I love Gobby! (hugs) and hoping you feel better soon! Only a few days 'til Comic Book Friday!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate pruning bushes full of prickery things


----------



## stagehand1975

I hate pruning anything. overgrown is creepy


----------



## debbie5

I"m itchy and i hate it


----------



## scareme

I love finishing a project. Only 30 more to go.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when the Dvd player sticks


----------



## Spooky1

I love having the coffin done


----------



## Death's Door

I hate having a dirty pool.


----------



## highbury

I love that the nights are getting cool.


----------



## scareme

I love when the numbers start picking back up on the forum. A sure sign Halloween is coming.


----------



## Goblin

I hate having heartburn


----------



## scareme

I love your heart is still working, even if it's burning.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that I don't have another french dip sub


----------



## debbie5

I hate that you didn't share it with me


----------



## morbidmike

I love holding a human heart in my hands


----------



## Spooky1

I hate it when Mike pulls my heart out of my chest just so he can hold it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having three quiet dogs in my office


----------



## highbury

I hate having two quiet cats in my office. They just sleep all day.


----------



## scareme

I love getting presents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate loud TV commercials


----------



## Goblin

I love homemade steak and cheese subs


----------



## scareme

I hate everythng. (Second week of steriods)


----------



## highbury

I love this morning's crisp, cool air


----------



## scareme

I hate bills in the mail.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how soft the dog's fur feels after she's had a bath


----------



## Goblin

I hate paying bills


----------



## debbie5

I hate that my surviving brother in law thinks this is 1920 and expects me to wait on him because I'm a lowly WOMAN. 
And I love that he took his misogynisitic, lazy ass back home today so I can stop being pissed off and polite. It's unnatural for me to bite my tongue...

It never dawned on me that I'm "the weaker sex" and women should wait on men til I got involved with my hubby & came up here to his hometown. In my family, everyone works and does the same stuff- women & men all clean, cook, fix the car, mow the lawn....whatever needs to be done. Up here, it's like it's 1920 gender roles.I'm not a big feminist, but it pisses me off when women do all the cooking..we all sit down to eat....and then the men just get up from the dinner table and go sit & watch tv...while the women wash all the dishes & put the food away. NUTS.


----------



## autumnghost

I love Debbie's attitude! YAY! (if we're on hate I hate her brother-in-laws neanderthal attitude)


----------



## bradndez

I hate that it takes an act of Congress to get a women to make me a sandwich

JJ


----------



## Spooky1

I love modern technology. Now I get to worry for a week or more about the hurricane heading this way, or not, oh wait yes it is, blah, blah, blah. Now I'm off to buy some batteries and water.


----------



## debbie5

I love de-stressing with friends who love me & my family & are as weird as we are. Nothing feels better than being understood.


----------



## highbury

I hate auto mechanics who can't get the job done right the first time...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way gardenias smell


----------



## Goblin

I hate sinus headaches


----------



## debbie5

I love that the hurricane passed by.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate sushi


----------



## debbie5

Im too scared to even TRY sushi!


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## scareme

I hate being on steroids, again, and again.


----------



## MrGrimm

I love a crisp, clear blue autumn sky


----------



## scareme

I hate everything! Did I mention I'm on steriods again?


----------



## Goblin

I love Halloween


----------



## debbie5

....a day with nothing on the calendar! CEMETERY TIME!


----------



## MrGrimm

i hate people with constantly negative attitudes!


----------



## debbie5

I love my negative attitude.


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate the fact that the hypocritical sarcasm of my last post may have gone unnoticed


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way freshly cut grass smells


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I can't dance 70's singing group choreography while singing! No breath when dancing this routine & trying to sing it at karoke tonight!


----------



## scareme

I love the fact I've lived long enough I can look back on my disco days and laugh.


----------



## Goblin

I hate heartburn


----------



## ededdeddy

I love sleeping in...Too bad it wasn't today


----------



## debbie5

I hate my caffiene desires.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love when a prop turns out just how you thought it would.


----------



## scareme

I hate procrastioning. But I do it.


----------



## Death's Door

I love that I have a three-days of haunting the homestead.


----------



## debbie5

I love crunchy peanut butter. Even tho it makes me feel kinda nauseated in 10 minutes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I hate vandals. Up one side and down the other and in between...just HATE THEM!


----------



## MrGrimm

I love making chocolate chip cookie and crunchy peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Goblin

I hatethinking there's one hanging skeleton left and it turns out to be an empty box!


----------



## MrGrimm

I love having some quiet time in the evenings


----------



## Goblin

I hate there's no sugar free Halloween candy


----------



## MrGrimm

I love watching It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown over and over with my kid


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when a holiday is over


----------



## MrGrimm

I love it when a ToT tells me I have a cool haunt


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting colds


----------



## scareme

I love chocolate covered orange marshmellow.


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate when all the marshmallows in the cereal box are gone and there's still a bunch of cereal left!


----------



## debbie5

I love that I have started scareme's cracklike habit...BWahahahhaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the sun rises after I get up in the mornings now.


----------



## MrGrimm

I love watching Dexter


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting a cold


----------



## debbie5

I love oatmeal.


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate ignorance


----------



## Spooky1

I love decorating my cube at work for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of whatever it is that one of my co-workers just heated up for lunch


----------



## MrGrimm

I love general tao for lunch


----------



## scareme

I hate cleaning the stove.


----------



## debbie5

I love saying "Broccoli ocarina" with a Japanese accent.


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate chocolate covered broccoli


----------



## Spooky1

I love rhubarb pie! I think I need to make one soon.


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate to hate


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I was stupid & watched the vid of the Chinese girl getting run over by a truck.


----------



## scareme

I love my hauntforum family.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that's it's rained all day


----------



## MrGrimm

I love that I decided to stop lurking on this forum and be a part of it instead! (You guys & gals are all super pretty darn cool)


----------



## debbie5

I hate that MrGrimm has no period in his name.


----------



## MrGrimm

LOL I love Debbie5's sense of humor!


----------



## debbie5

Why thankee!! I love a bowl of granola at 8pm when I realize I forgot to eat dinner...or lunch....


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate not having any nachos chips in the house, so that the salsa and tex mex cheese have nowhere to go!


----------



## Goblin

I love buffalo chicken wings


----------



## highbury

I hate rain on a Monday morning


----------



## Spooky1

I love having another day ahead of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I hate that we're not spending that day together:kisskin:


----------



## debbie5

I love having a 27 pound poodle nap on me while I nap.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate it when the dog sleeps against my feet.


----------



## MrGrimm

I love a quiet evening after a hard day


----------



## Goblin

I hate that I can't Trick-Or-Treat anymore


----------



## MrGrimm

I love tacos


----------



## Goblin

I hate bad weather when I'm about to put out my Halloween stuff


----------



## MrGrimm

I love the smell of a burning candle in a pumpkin


----------



## Goblin

I hate rain on Halloween


----------



## MrGrimm

I love the glow from a jack-o-lantern


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate picking up a pumpkin I'm planning on carving and feeling the surface go squishy


----------



## Goblin

I love the fact Halloween is Monday


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate that Halloween is over so quickly


----------



## Spooky1

I love having a relativity relaxing weekend


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when people think I should like or dislike someone cause they do


----------



## scareme

I love listening to the rain when I don't have to go out in it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of cigars and cigarettes, particularly when it's a gorgeous day and I want to have my office window open but can't because someone is smoking right outside the window


----------



## debbie5

I love portable space heaters. Cozzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.......


----------



## Spooky1

I hate having candy around the office, nom nom nom...


----------



## scareme

I love having my husband home.


----------



## debbie5

I love you having your husband home, too. 
Can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em.
Can't bury them in the cellar & declare them as a Missing Person, either.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the sun sets so early now.


----------



## MrGrimm

I love corporate intrigue


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate lima beans


----------



## scareme

I love decorating for holidays. My Thanksgiving things are out now.


----------



## Zurgh

I hate surprise attacks from unknown alien plant life.


----------



## Marrow

I love the smell of new car (though I couldn't care less about cars themselves).


----------



## debbie5

I love blue skies.


----------



## scareme

I hate not getting anything done when I have so much to do.


----------



## Goblin

I love that I don't have to go to work in wintery weather anymore


----------



## scareme

I hate that I'm a procrastinater.


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## Zurgh

I hate vengeful seagulls.


----------



## debbie5

I love that in a real job, you only work 8 hours. Of course, you also can't nap anytime you want to, either...so I guess it's a wash.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I hate November blues


----------



## Goblin

I love listening to Christmas music


----------



## debbie5

I hate crazy friends-of-friends on Facebook. Mean people totally suck! And are so self-righteous! "Unsubscribe"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my gargoyles


----------



## Goblin

I hate when the internet goes down for maintenance without any warning


----------



## debbie5

I love Mr. Clean sponges.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate slow days at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love hot apple cider


----------



## Zurgh

I hate my cat's ability to render the front bathroom uninhabitable for hours...


----------



## Goblin

I love that it's finally stopped raining after two days!


----------



## Zurgh

I hate jello wrestling crocodiles for others amusement.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that I'm already researching and designing props for next year - I'm so excited!

I'll be building by Xmas!


----------



## Goblin

I hate sinus headaches


----------



## Zurgh

I love my cats amusing antics.


----------



## Goblin

I hate people who are abusive to animals


----------



## debbie5

I love good drummers.


----------



## Goblin

I hate having to pay property taxes


----------



## Zurgh

I love me some peace & quiet after a hectic day.


----------



## Goblin

I hate the holiday is over


----------



## Zurgh

I love late blooming flowers.


----------



## Goblin

I hate nothing on tv to watch


----------



## tcass01

I love the smell of cookies in the oven.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that there are no freshly baked cookies in this office right now


----------



## Goblin

I love fresh baked cookies......ooops.....was these your cookies Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I got a decent night's sleep, and still am tired. STOP NAPPING, DAMMIT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when Goblin eats all the cookies:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I love seeing Christmas lights around the neighborhood.


----------



## Zurgh

I hate when the wind blows all the leaves into my yard.


----------



## Goblin

I love that the wind blows theleaves in someone else's yard


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I wake up with such dry eyeballs...OW.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love finding loose change in the washing machine that Spooky1 forgot to take out of his pants pockets


----------



## Spooky1

I hate misplacing my change.


----------



## Beth

I love changing my mind....


----------



## Goblin

I hate when people have to start arguments around me


----------



## debbie5

I love bananas.


----------



## Goblin

I hate muscle aches and pains at night


----------



## scareme

I love to listen to old time radio programs.


----------



## Zurgh

I hate parasitic invaders.


----------



## scareme

I love clementines.


----------



## debbie5

I love pictures...looking at old ones of my kids when they were so little...times flies.


----------



## Spooky1

^ I hate, as little as possible


----------



## scareme

I love coming up with ideas for what I love. It's hard to come up with things to hate.


----------



## debbie5

I love that I just realized that the mess on this desk is like a collage of Our Family. LOL.


----------



## Goblin

I hate people getting around me when they have a cold


----------



## scareme

I love to listen to Christmas caroles. And it some of the few songs I know the words to.


----------



## Drago

I hate oatmeal


----------



## debbie5

I love beans but I despise lentils.


----------



## scareme

I hate living on steriods.


----------



## Goblin

I love that I got part of my decorating done today


----------



## scareme

I hate that something stinks, and I don't know where it's coming from.


----------



## Goblin

I love decorating for Christmas


----------



## scareme

I have having the flu. No time for it.


----------



## Goblin

I love getting new decorations


----------



## scareme

I hate putting things off.


----------



## Zurgh

I love reading a good book.


----------



## Goblin

I hate movies that endings make no sense whatsover


----------



## scareme

I love wrapped presents under the tree. They're so pretty.


----------



## Goblin

I hate when holidays come to an end


----------



## debbie5

I love my fuzzy doggie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when an eyelash gets stuck under your eyelid and you can't see it to remove it


----------



## Spooky1

I love a sunny day in the Winter.


----------



## scareme

I hate flat tires.


----------



## Goblin

I love that I got my Christmas cards mailed today


----------



## scareme

I hate that I never got a Christmas card from Gobby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love reading catalogs, even if I don't buy anything from them


----------



## Goblin

I hate brocoli


----------



## Death's Door

I love that it's Friday!


----------



## debbie5

I hate that I'm sick again, but I love that now when I sing, I sound like Adele.


----------



## Goblin

I love I got the first season of Hercules the Legendary Journeys today


----------



## debbie5

I love that I'm slowly de-snotting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the de-snotting process. It's so messy:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I love Easter candy, but I'm not supposed to have it.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> I hate the de-snotting process. It's so messy:googly:


(free, organic mache)


----------



## Death's Door

I hate the my left eye is swollen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Belgian chocolates


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that my father is in the hospital


----------



## Goblin

I love pistachio nuts


----------



## N. Fantom

I hate age limits (Some of them)


----------



## Goblin

I love barbecued pototo sticks


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate cake pops.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the cool props Stolloween makes


----------



## Goblin

I hate going to the doctor


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love strong coffee.


----------



## debbie5

I hate relapsing with my sinus infection. I'm buying stock in Kimberly Clark/Kleenex.


----------



## N. Fantom

I hate mowing the lawn.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love Netflix.


----------



## Goblin

I hate head colds


----------



## debbie5

I love homemade chicken soup. I just wish someone else was doing the "homemade" part.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate a sink full of dirty dishes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when somebody else does the dishes


----------



## debbie5

I hate doing dishes. Worst chore EVER EVER EVER.


----------



## Goblin

I love Reese's peanut butter eggs


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I hate purple jelly beans.


----------



## Ramonadona

I love beautiful sunny warm days like today.


----------



## Goblin

I hate being diabetic


----------



## Zurgh

I love my wife & kids & cats.


----------



## Hairazor

I hate daylight savings time


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love the Hauntforum!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate thinking that anyone would kill someone's cat


----------



## Hairazor

I love the Hauntforum hoodie that just got delivered to my door


----------



## Spooky1

I hate having no energy today.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I LOVE being it the Friday before a looonnngg weekend!!! Yeah Memorial day! Thanks Veterans and active Service Men & Women...you are the reason we are free....!!!Big Heart....


----------



## Goblin

I hate that I'm not rich


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love being in good health and feeling really blessed most days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting a splinter


----------



## SterchCinemas

I love coming home to an empty, peaceful, quiet house


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I hate stupid people....(no offense to you stupid people out there)


----------



## Lord Homicide

I love being stupid... (offense taken  OBVIOUSLY kidding..........)


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> I love being stupid... (offense taken  OBVIOUSLY kidding..........)


:jol: Hate people who are super smart but claim to stupid (and I can tell by your smart alec posts that you are intelligent)...obviously NOT kidding....oh....errrr....uhm...in case you didn't know...I'm a liar too!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I love taking a long weekend off from work


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love Liars!!!


----------



## SterchCinemas

I hate robbing a bank and getting caught. It really puts a downer on your Friday plans


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

I love seeing someone with a good sense of humor


----------



## Goblin

I hate that my foot hurts cause a Walmart employee ran over it 
with a jacktruck!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I love getting caught robbing a bank. It keeps me out of trouble all weekend


----------



## Hairazor

I hate thinking about Lord H in jail all weekend


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I LOVE it being Thursday night with Friday being tomorrow and the last day of work!!!


----------



## Hairazor

I hate oversleeping on a work day


----------



## Spooky1

I love watching Army of Darkness when ever it's on TV.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I hate it being so close to bedtime....zzzzzzz.......


----------



## Goblin

I love staying up late night


----------



## Hairazor

I hate slacker co-workers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love marigolds


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I hate aphids and what they do to my roses....


----------



## Silent Howl

I love fresh cookies , when I'm the one doing them


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that I don't have any fresh cookies here right now


----------



## Goblin

I love that I got my prescriptions renewed today


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I hate always getting the 'hate' turn.....


----------



## Hairazor

I love a good joke


----------



## SterchCinemas

I hate this waiting game shes playing. ://


----------



## Spooky1

I love making progress on an unfinished prop


----------



## Goblin

I hate when the cats get fleas


----------



## Hairazor

I love the sunshine out there this morning


----------



## SterchCinemas

I hate the disguisting humidity in my house


----------



## Spooky1

I love a cool breeze blowing through the windows on a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Goblin

I hate 99% humidity in summer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love a beach breeze....yummmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate NOISE!


----------



## Goblin

I love Juicy Fruit makes sugarless gum now


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I hate it is not Friday yet....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I may be loving another chocolate martini:googly:


----------



## Copchick

I hate that I'm not able to join you!


----------



## Goblin

I love hamburger steak for supper


----------



## Zurgh

I hate hot weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love not having to be anywhere for the next few days.


----------



## Hairazor

I hate mosquitoes!!


----------



## Copchick

I love smelling the blossoms on my Mimosa tree right now.


----------



## Goblin

I hate 99% humidity


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love that my imagination is so good that I can pretend it's Thursday all day today, even though it is the worst of worsts....Monday....


----------



## Spooky1

I hate it when Roxy is sick


----------



## Goblin

I love that I seen a baby deer this afternoon


----------



## Copchick

I hate that I'm not fishing instead of having to work this week.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I LOVE that I am headed to the coast this weekend! (and my nieces are coming too....yeah!!!)


----------



## Goblin

I hate I haven't been to beach since August 2005


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love that I am going to the beach this weekend and I will think of you Goblin, so in some small way you will have been to the beach vicariously through me.....want me to bring back some shells?


----------



## Copchick

I hate that I'm too far away to join you P5!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love working in a dog friendly office - the boss' black lab is sleeping at my feet at the moment


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love it at this time of day,my day is nearly done,roll on 5.30pm


----------



## Spooky1

I hate it being so hot I don't want to do yard work


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love that I will be at the coast this weekend!!!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I hate that the wind keeps blowing my plants over!!!


----------



## debbie5

...hate that the a.c. is still making my allergies go nuts.


----------



## Goblin

I love it's that much closer to Halloween


----------



## Copchick

I hate that my body is telling me that I'm getting older.  I wish my body would feel like it did 20 years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love whoever invented air conditioning


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting heartburn


----------



## Hairazor

I love chocolate


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## Copchick

I love liver!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate how the rain keeps missing us here


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> I love liver!












I hate that the Rockies can't seem to crawl out of the basement...... : (


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love being by the ocean..........wish I was there right now....


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the Orioles seem to have forgotten how to win games.


----------



## Copchick

I love that the Pirates are in first place. (Not since 1997)


----------



## scareme

I hate this heat.


----------



## Goblin

I love Autumn


----------



## graveyardmaster

i hate the weather we are having right now,rain,rain and more rain, grrrrr!


----------



## Goblin

I love scrambled eggs as a late night snack


----------



## graveyardmaster

i hate feeling rough after a night out,grrrrr!


----------



## Copchick

I love my job!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> I love that the Pirates are in first place. (Not since 1997)


I hate that we sat in a 100* stadium Wednesday watching the Pirates beat the Rocks, who are now second worst in MLB behind the Astros : (


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love playing golf!


----------



## Goblin

I hate 99% humidity


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love a cooked breakfast on a sunday morning!


----------



## Copchick

I hate that I can't wear nail polish at work.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love watching sport on tv


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the sound of sports on TV:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love the way my dogs love me unconditionally...why can't people love like that?????


----------



## Goblin

I hate people who are cruel to their pets


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love going to concerts,my last one was in january,it was christina perri,she was awesome!!!


----------



## highbury

I hate how expensive concerts have become


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love working out at home


----------



## scareme

I hate going to the DR


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love classical music


----------



## Goblin

I hate blood tests


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love work this week because there"s no bosses around! yaa!


----------



## scareme

I hate it when I flunk the blood test.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love posting on the forum


----------



## highbury

I hate it when scareme flunks the blood test.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love watching ghost whisperer on sky tv.


----------



## Copchick

highbury said:


> I hate it when scareme flunks the blood test.


I hate it too.


----------



## Spooky1

I love cherry tarts fresh from the oven


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate seeing those little girls on "Toddlers and Tiaras" dressed like tarts


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> I hate seeing those little girls on "Toddlers and Tiaras" dressed like tarts


I hate seeing the crazy MOTHERS.

But I love this summer...granted, it's hot and droughty- but it beats the past summers where all it did was rain rain rain.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

But I love the rain!


----------



## Goblin

I hate driving in ice


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: LOVE playing in snow!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i hate when it rains on halloween


----------



## Copchick

I love the smell of the woods after a rain! Ahhh....


----------



## Lord Homicide

I hate when I get pulled over for stopping 2' past the limit line.


----------



## Copchick

I love when I pull people over for stopping 2' past the limit line.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I hate it when it happens 4 counties away!


----------



## Copchick

I love my job!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I hate the last post wins thread


----------



## Copchick

I love when a friend helps me out


----------



## Lord Homicide

I hate not getting paid for services rendered - lol


----------



## Copchick

I love sending flowers for a show of appreciation!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the son of a forum member just passed away.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin: Yeah.....I hate that too Spooky......not feeling the love right now.....sorry to double post hate.........


----------



## Wethier

I love when the tide goes out


----------



## Goblin

I hate when vacation comes to an end


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love wearing my kilt on big occasions


----------



## Copchick

graveyardmaster said:


> i love wearing my kilt on big occasions


I hate that we can't see a picture of that.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love experimenting different foods in the kitchen


----------



## Goblin

I hate being sick


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love watching twilight movies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Goblin? I hate being sick too...and I am right now..summer cold...the absolute worst!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I love my new phone


----------



## Goblin

I hate thunderstorms when I have to go get groceries


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love it when it snows,i help the neighbours kids build a snowman,im a big kid inside!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate hot humid summers


----------



## Copchick

I love it when it rains at night


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the rain keeps missing us.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love going to dinner in Beaufort and then walking down the waterfront and stopping to hear a live band.............. (and the cocktails you get to drink..)


----------



## Goblin

I hate having headaches


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love to wind-up a certain forum member...


----------



## Copchick

I hate crawling around in $h*t. (It's a camp sewer thing)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love seeing a full bright moon in the night sky


----------



## Spooky1

I hate nothing at the moment


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love having a nap in the afternoon at weekends


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I hate having to wait to have things happen that I want to happen right now.....and even though hate is a strong word to use...I really hate waiting....


----------



## Copchick

I love discovering new things about people. It broadens my horizons.


----------



## Zurgh

I hate constant back pain.


----------



## Goblin

I love Autumn and cooler weather


----------



## Copchick

I hate the cold, dark nights of winter.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love the cold, dark nights of winter


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate being in the lane next to an erratically weaving driver


----------



## scareme

I love the sound of footsteps on gravel.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i hate being late for work


----------



## Goblin

I love collecting comic books


----------



## graveyardmaster

i hate drying the dishes


----------



## Lord Homicide

love fried okra


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> love fried okra


:jol:I hate that I don't have fried okra right now....


----------



## Copchick

I love listening to the locusts


----------



## Spooky1

I hate mosquitoes


----------



## Copchick

I love watching the birds at the feeders and birdbath


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that we rarely see butterflies in our butterfly garden


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hate that Rocks v STL is rain delayed in the 7th.......


----------



## Goblin

I love seeing my cousin today after 13 years


----------



## graveyardmaster

i hate saying goodbye when i leave home


----------



## Copchick

I just love it when I'm right


----------



## scareme

I hate people who take advantage of the weak.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> I hate people who take advantage of the weak.


This is such a pet peeve of mine! And why I love my job.

I love turning a wrong into a right.


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate that people can take movies too seriously


----------



## Goblin

I love playing games with friends


----------



## Copchick

I hate wearing work boots. They do nothing for my figure.


----------



## Spooky1

I love Ben & Jerry's ice cream


----------



## Goblin

I hate backseat drivers


----------



## Copchick

I love to just get in the car and drive


----------



## Spooky1

I hate that the rain has missed us again


----------



## Goblin

I love watching old tv shows on ME-TV


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate when a favorite website shuts down


----------



## Copchick

I love my mom!


----------



## Hairazor

I hate a hangnail


----------



## MommaMoose

Love:
The sounds of cicadas in the evening.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I hate getting specimens handed to me while I'm taking my dinner break at my desk in the Lab.

I love leaves that crunch when you walk on them.


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhh....You only do one

I hate when holidays come to an end


----------



## Gorylovescene

I'm an over-achiever. Just to make up for it, I won't do any in this post, and then we'll call it even ;-)


----------



## Goblin

I love that Autumn is six weeks away


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I hate less than extraordinary...go big or go home!


----------



## Copchick

I love Pumpkin Donuts! (Now at my grocery store. Yipee!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love brewing my Pumpkin Ale this weekend . It will be ready to drink October 1st !


----------



## Copchick

I hate that Evil A's Pumpkin Ale is all the way in Colorado.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I love that my mom is so on board with my Halloween obsession. A partner in crime makes things so much better.


----------



## Hairazor

I also hate that Evil A's ale is in Colorado


----------



## Spooky1

I love fresh Blackberries


----------



## Goblin

I hate summer colds


----------



## Copchick

I love how my recipe for Buffalo Chicken Chili turned out! Awesome!!!


----------



## Gorylovescene

I hate that I just ate ALL that food... and now I want to go hide and go into a food coma.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hairazor said:


> I also hate that Evil A's ale is in Colorado


I hate that you all are so far away. I'd love to have you all come and have a few on the patio tonight : )


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate that I can't take a 78 day sabbatical from work to work on props full time...


----------



## Goblin

I love that I don't have to worry about going to work sick or in bad weather


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Loved working from home this summer. Hate that it might have to end!


----------



## Spooky1

I love that I'm starting to make progress on my latest prop creature.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that I can't do as much as I use to


----------



## MrGrimm

I love the fact that I have such a cool hobby: Halloweening!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate NOISE!


----------



## Spooky1

I love being married for almost 24 years


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love a Rockies winning streak - 2 in a ROW !


----------



## Goblin

I always hated going back to school


----------



## MrGrimm

I love a big breakfast with bacon, sausage, eggs and toast... oh and hash-browns...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I hate mean people.....well...I don't really hate them...but I do dislike them intensely and I wish they would be nicer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how the ocean sounds when waves are rolling in and gulls are calling


----------



## Goblin

I always hated leaving the beach


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love posting on this forum...


----------



## Goblin

I hate that my brother-in-law broke his hip


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love spending time back home!


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate sand in my bathing suit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the smell of freshly baked bread


----------



## Goblin

I hate mice in the house


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love relaxing in the sun!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate humidity


----------



## Goblin

I love that summer is almost over


----------



## graveyardmaster

i hate having hayfever...grrrrrrrrr


----------



## MrGrimm

I love a spontaneous day off


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when there's nothing on tv


----------



## Copchick

I'm just lovin' these cool nights for sleeping


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate it when the poster above me takes my idea!


----------



## Goblin

I love that tomorrow is comic book Friday


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I hate my water bills for this summer so far...yikes!


----------



## MommaMoose

I love that it is getting close to hockey season.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when the fluid from heart gets in my lungs. (Lot of coughing)


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love spending time with my old mates back home!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate not being done with my current prop. (I'm too far behind on my to do list)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the prop Spooky1 is working on


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love MnTs with th CO Haunters !


----------



## Goblin

I hate running out of materials in the middle of a project


----------



## Hairazor

I love the way the air smells when there is a good rain


----------



## Goblin

I hate how my sinus's feel after a good rain!


----------



## Copchick

I love that the 'burgh just got a nice rainfall. It's supposed to cool off a bit. Hopefully it continues all night!


----------



## MommaMoose

Hate how rainy days make it harder to dry paper mache.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love knowing I have a four day weekend coming up


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when people tell you they'll be there to do something then show up!


----------



## MrGrimm

I love landing on an answering machine when I call someone I don't really feel like talking too... bad I know, I know...


----------



## Goblin

I hate when friends get hurt


----------



## Pumpkin5

MrGrimm said:


> I love landing on an answering machine when I call someone I don't really feel like talking too... bad I know, I know...


:jol:I LOVE it when forum friends do crap like that so I feel better about me....Ha ha...just kidding Grimm....just kidding!


----------



## Spooky1

I hate being so happy  :googly:


----------



## Goblin

I love that Autumn is three weeks away


----------



## Hairazor

I hate it is getting dark earlier


----------



## Spooky1

I love seeing cool new props creations here on the forum


----------



## Goblin

I hate that we didn't get any french fries with lunch


----------



## SterchCinemas

I love hugs from my best friend


----------



## Copchick

I hate when my cats run just before I snatch 'em up to hold 'em.


----------



## Goblin

I love that I got some work done that I needed to do


----------



## SterchCinemas

I hate when my dad comes home and my dog starts barking at him for no reason. -.-


----------



## Copchick

I love these cooler nights!


----------



## Goblin

I hate hot and humid days


----------



## scareme

I love the color orange.


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting the flu


----------



## debbie5

I love pain medicine.


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate November 1st


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love spicy Indian food


----------



## Copchick

I hate that my wacko neighbor just knocked on my door to ask me if I get good gas mileage. (Wtf?)


----------



## Goblin

I love the fact that my neighbors are scared of me! (JK)


----------



## MrGrimm

I hate the fact that some bananas go brown so fast.


----------



## Hairazor

I love that the sunshine is golden shining through the turned yellow leaves


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting bad news


----------



## MrGrimm

I love getting good news!


----------



## Goblin

I hate Walmart was out of the sub sandwiches


----------



## Copchick

I love the cool mornings when the sun is out


----------



## scareme

I hate being this far behind, this close to Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

I love that I just buy my stuff nowadays


----------



## Hairazor

I hate it is raining when I planned to go to the outdoor flea market today!!!!


----------



## Goblin

I love bad weather when I don't have to go out in it


----------



## Copchick

I hate that I don't have more time for everything that I really love to do


----------



## scareme

I love cookies, warm out of the oven.


----------



## badgerbadger

I hate when I'm hungry and I don't want anything we have in the house.


----------



## Goblin

I love I had swiss steak for supper


----------



## Copchick

I hate migraines


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love taking a ride along a road I've never traveled.


----------



## Goblin

I hate stomachaches


----------



## Copchick

I love the smell of fallen leaves warm from the sun.


----------



## Goblin

I hate that my sister's in the hospital


----------



## Copchick

I love that it's in the 60's today and tomorrow so I can get more Christmas decorations up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate commercials that are louder than the show you're watching


----------



## Copchick

I love my cool rabbit. She looks like a brown furry football.


----------



## Goblin

I hate colds that just won't go away


----------



## Hairazor

I love when my dog curls up next to me in the recliner, puts her head on my lap and goes to sleep. All is right with the world then.


----------



## Copchick

I hate that I'm sick AGAIN. Twice in two months.


----------



## Goblin

I love the Christmas season


----------



## Hairazor

I hate sinus infection!


----------



## the bloody chef

I love watching and listening to a big snowfall


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate that I live in a place that doesn't get snow.


----------



## the bloody chef

I love that it finally stopped snowing!


----------



## Goblin

I hate flat tires when you go out to get dinner


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love good friends that chat late into the ngiht....


----------



## Goblin

I hate having to kill friends that chat late into the night!


----------



## Copchick

I love big breakfasts on the weekends


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate when weekends are over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IIIIIII love a paraaaaaaaaaade!


----------



## the bloody chef

I hate people that take the 'opposite' side that they don't believe in just to have a debate


----------



## Goblin

I love watching people strive to be just like me and crack under the pressure!


----------



## scareme

I hate being so far away from my sweetheart on Valentines day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having Danish butter cookies with a cup of freshly-brewed hot coffee


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate when someone uses my sweeper at work and doesn't wash it out at the end of the day!!!!!


----------



## scareme

I love grocery day. There is so much to eat in the house.


----------



## Copchick

I hate grocery day, there's so much to eat in the house.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love when people invite me over for dinner on grocery day : )


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when the city sends you a letter that makes absolutely no sense


----------



## Copchick

I love it when there's a fresh snowfall when I wake up and it's so quiet outside.


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## scareme

I love the first flowers of spring.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of day old chicken wrappers in the trash


----------



## Goblin

I love that I don't have to go to work in bad weather anymore


----------



## Copchick

I hate that I lost my wallet


----------



## the bloody chef

I love the big ol' pot o'chili that I just finished makin'!


----------



## Goblin

I hate it has to rain when you have to work outside


----------



## Copchick

I love when all the critters (2 dogs, 2 cats) are stretched out on the bed begging me to stay home from work.


----------



## Goblin

I hate sinus headaches


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I LOVE that is L, O, V, E, LOVE Saturdays!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate when the fire just won't burn right


----------



## Goblin

I love that we got the hillside cleared off this weekend


----------



## Copchick

CrazedHaunter said:


> I hate when the fire just won't burn right


Yep, hate this too.


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak with baked potatoes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I hate a big rain puddle right by the driver's side of my car when I am running to get into my car and I step in it and my whole foot goes underwater....dang it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love getting work proposals sent out ahead of the deadline


----------



## Goblin

I hate a huge crowd at the bank when I'm in a hurry


----------



## Hairazor

I love that I came downstairs this morning, put on my boots and jacket to go out to shovel and found some nice nice person had already done it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of sauerkraut


----------



## scareme

But I love the taste of sauerkraut.


----------



## Copchick

I hate throwing my back out.


----------



## scareme

I love getting a great massage.


----------



## Goblin

I hate knee pain


----------



## scareme

I love deviled eggs.


----------



## Goblin

I hate deviled eggs


----------



## scareme

I love spring flowers. You can send me some if you want.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when they kill the monsters in the movies!


----------



## scareme

I love slipping between cool fresh sheets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of cigarettes


----------



## Goblin

I love hearing from an old friend


----------



## scareme

I hate hearing you and your old friend up drinking all night. Go to bed.


----------



## Goblin

I love late night horror movies


----------



## scareme

I hate missing another M&T.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love cookies right out of the oven. How come nobody is making cookies today ?


----------



## Hairazor

I hate I got the cookie thing wrong and made chocolate angel food cake instead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love angel food cake even without the chocolate


----------



## Goblin

I hate everyone's making all these desserts and nobody made any sugar free!


----------



## Ramonadona

I love pretending that all the goodies are sugar free...and I love my imagination as much as the goodies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of liquid fertilizer


----------



## Goblin

I love that Spring finally made it!


----------



## Ramonadona

I hate that we haven't seen Spring here yet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love roasted pumpkin seeds with a touch of salt and cayenne pepper


----------



## Copchick

I hate trying to separate the pumpkin seeds from the gross, stringy mess of pumpkin innards.


----------



## Goblin

I love pistaschio nuts


----------



## Ramonadona

I hate waiting for anything...but especially hate waiting to see if I entered my entry properly.


----------



## Goblin

I love payday is this week


----------



## Ramonadona

I hate Dr. appoitments


----------



## Goblin

I lovenot having to go to work in the pouring rain anymore!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the smell of an acetylene torch


----------



## Goblin

I love watching old horror movies


----------



## Hairazor

I hate hate hate that the good renters next door are moving!!!!


----------



## Copchick

I love listening to rainfall at night.


----------



## Goblin

I hate it when the basement gets flooded!


----------



## Ramonadona

I love the sunshine and warm weather


----------



## Goblin

I hate liver


----------



## Ramonadona

I love having the time to create


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate that last nights party is over!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being with my family


----------



## Rahnefan

I hate being sick


----------



## Goblin

I love watching some on my favorite movies on dvd


----------



## Hairazor

I hate that I planned on doing yard work this 3 day weekend and it has rained every day!!!


----------



## Ramonadona

I love talking with my mom!


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting sick


----------



## Copchick

I love when my dog Jack makes funny faces without him even knowing it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate 90+ degree weather


----------



## Goblin

I love that payday is just two days away


----------



## scareme

I hate the smell of wet dogs.


----------



## Goblin

I love swiss steak


----------



## Copchick

I hate that I can't sing like Patsy Cline


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a chocolate brownie served with vanilla ice cream, Hershey's syrup, and whipped cream with a cherry on top


----------



## Hairazor

I hate that I don't have that^^^


----------



## Goblin

I love payday is tomorrow


----------



## Spooklights

I hate that payday was today and I'm already broke.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the way gardenias smell


----------



## Goblin

You have gardenias that smell? Too much fertilizer! 

I hate answering the same questions on the phone that I answered on the application form!


----------



## highbury

I love that this darned rain is finally going to end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate it when I accidentally bite the inside of my cheek and then proceed to bite it three more times even when I'm trying to be careful


----------



## Goblin

I love CD-RW........You can use them over and over again!


----------



## highbury

I hate Heat Advisory days


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love gargoyles


----------



## Copchick

I hate when it's 80 degrees at 6 am!


----------



## Goblin

I love Autumn


----------



## highbury

I really, really, really hate all of this rain...


----------



## Goblin

I will love it when Autumn gets here


----------



## scareme

I hate being tired in the morning, so why don't I go to bed?


----------



## Goblin

I love that August has arrived


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate lima beans


----------



## Goblin

I love that my 63rd birthday is Friday!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate that I haven't decorated for Halloween this year


----------



## Hairazor

I love when a co-worker calls out of the blue and offers to work my Saturday for me, YES!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love an awesome fall day in Colorado !


----------



## Goblin

I hate having aches and pains on my birthday


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my family


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting no TOTs on Halloween


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I love sitting by the fire on a cool night


----------



## Goblin

I hate colds that don't want to go away


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when it starts to feel like Christmas


----------



## Goblin

I hate when Christmas is over


----------



## Lambchop

I love eggnog and rum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate eggnog - but the rum is okay


----------



## Goblin

I love eggnog but you can keep the rum


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate walking on ice unless I have my studded ice boots on, in which case, I'm good to go:jol:


----------



## Goblin

I love taking a walk when it's snowing!


----------



## scareme

I hate restless legs. I need sleep!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love classical music


----------



## Copchick

I hate having to spend money on car repairs


----------



## scareme

I love finishing up a project I started a long time ago.


----------



## Copchick

I hate that it's still six more weeks until vacation.


----------



## scareme

I love rain.


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting colds


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love being able to wear shorts.


----------



## Goblin

I hate shopping in the rain


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love listening to vinyl records.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate the flu


----------



## drevilstein

I love potatoes, anyway you wanna make em


----------



## Goblin

I hate needles


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love hot glue.


----------



## Goblin

I hate when no one sells microwave cheese popcorn


----------



## Copchick

I love how it smells outside with the spicy scent of the wild roses in bloom.


----------



## Goblin

I hate getting a stiff neck


----------



## kauldron

I love HALLOWEEN!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate that we missed seeing Johnny Thunder at MHC when we were there.


----------



## Hairazor

I love these mid 70 degree days


----------



## kauldron

I hate long lines at the supermarket.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love my dog


----------



## Goblin

I hate 99% humidity


----------



## scareme

I love people with big hearts.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I hate hurricane season.


----------



## Hairazor

I love people with a sense of humor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I hate how awful my backyard looks.


----------



## BillsThrills

I love when my cat runs to me when I come home.


----------



## Hairazor

I hate this hot sweltering weather we are having


----------



## scareme

I love catching up with old friends.


----------



## scareme

I hate when I put something in the oven and forget to look at what time I put it in. I guess I'll smell it when it burns.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love listening to The Temptations, Just My Imagination.


----------



## Hairazor

I hate when my boss at the Library decides to rearrange the schedule


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love the early morning hours of a new day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate waking up thinking it's Saturday when it's actually Wednesday and I have to go to work.


----------



## Hairazor

I love that my recently planted flowers all seem to be thriving


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I hate that an opossum ran off with one of my pineapple plants, grrr. At least I think it was an opossum.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Love the smell of papier mache paste in the morning.


----------



## Hairazor

I hate the hot humid weather we have been having


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Spooky1:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww ^

I hate dealing with the phone company for 2 weeks over the same nagging problem


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love ice cream sodas.


----------

